# 2/18 Raw Discussion Thread: The Road To WM29 In Full Gear



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I AM SO LOOKING FORWARD TO THE ROCK VS. JOHN CENA BUILD! :mark:


I guess the moment of truth if Taker and/or Trips are going to work Mania we will find out on this episode. I can totally see Punk continuing on his delusional path proclaiming that since his historic reign was destroyed he will now destroy the historic Streak at Mania. That's one route they could go with it.

Wonder what's next for The Shield after that impressive match and victory over the Superfriends...











wwe.com said:


> NEW ORLEANS — Justice, as prophesied by Dean Ambrose, was ultimately delivered at WWE Elimination Chamber. In a six-man collision between WWE’s top Superstars and its most menacing alliance, The Shield withstood the dream team of John Cena, Ryback and Sheamus, live at the New Orleans Arena.
> 
> Neither the NBA’s Eastern nor Western All-Star squads could rival the veritable “super team” of Cena, Sheamus and Ryback — the 12-time World Champion heading to the main event of WrestleMania 29, the powerhouse Celtic Warrior who held the World Heavyweight Title for much of 2012, and the white-hot rookie who’s ravenously dined upon competition. But on the grim stage of WWE’s Elimination Chamber pay-per-view, the Superstar trio stood an endangered species while in the sights of their jackal-like opposition, The Shield.
> 
> ...



The shade in the Del Rio/Swagger feud should also be interesting. We're headed toward Mania baby!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Looking forward to The Shield promo! And it'll be interesting to see where Punk goes from here.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Not looking forward to Cena/Rock.-___-

Interested to see who will be Taker's opponent at Mania.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

inb4 lesnar/undertaker/zigglercashin or none of these happening and people are gonna be sad only to watch the next raw after it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The feud can't be any worse than I'm expecting it to be so at least I won't be too disappointed like I was last year :cena4 :rock


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the show as the Mania build up will be in full swing!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Since the WWE Champion wont be there foe a couple Weeks I honestly see tension between Ryback and Cena since John will need something to do while Rock is gone. After the Rumble ending and tonight Ryback should be pissed at Cena.

:mark: cant wait to see what they do with the Shield. they did nothing but beatdowns after TLC so hopefully its not the same after this huge win.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I wonder if they'll jump straight into Cena/Rock facing off or if they'll allow the Punk angle to play out first.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A positive surely has to be that the only way to go with Cena/Rock II is up? It surely can not be worse than the abomination we got last year?


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

:rock3 vs :cena

I'm so excited for this!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

not excited for the next 7 or 8 weeks at all. nothing to look forward to this wrestlemania.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

The upside is I will be able to go to sleep 30 minutes earlier on mondays for the next month and a half.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/jack-swag...americans-big-win-in-the-elimination-26092411

Coulter & Swagger have some type of president's day state of the union address tomorrow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Not looking forward to Cena/Rock.-___-
> 
> Interested to see who will be Taker's opponent at Mania.


It will be Punk if the taker is at WM. Also the rock won't be on the two Raws after tomorrows.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I wonder if they'll jump straight into Cena/Rock facing off or if they'll allow the Punk angle to play out first.


If the taker goes to WM, I could see Punk coming out saying how he was screwed, then after a few minutes have the undertaker come on to confront him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It's all about this man now


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> It will be Punk if the taker is at WM. Also the rock won't be on the two Raws after tomorrows.


he is not there the 25th, be there for the 4th, and miss the 11th & 18th


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Really looking forward to this show, especially Swagger.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Clique said:


> I AM SO LOOKING FORWARD TO THE ROCK VS. JOHN CENA BUILD! :mark:


please be joking


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> please be joking


Jesus, man, of course he's being sarcastic.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> please be joking


I am...kind of. I'm do want to see how this year's feud can improve on what they did last year. This is actually not the match I wanted to see at the top of the card this year but I just knew WWE would go in this direction even with all the fantasy booking and other directions that could have been. However, I am legit looking forward to whatever undertaker is doing.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Lesnar vs Undertaker and Triple H vs Punk.

I'll be back here tomorrow night to say i told you so


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> Lesnar vs Undertaker and Triple H vs Punk.
> 
> I'll be back here tomorrow night to say i told you so


good luck with that bro


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lesnar/taker to save mania plz... or punk/taker too for that matter


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> Lesnar vs Undertaker and Triple H vs Punk.
> 
> I'll be back here tomorrow night to say i told you so


Just like Cena wasn't supposed to win the Rumble, or Rock/Cena II wasn't going to happen? It's fucking WWE. They always go the preidctable route :lol


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Iam very interested to see how Cena/The Rock will be. But if it starts with another smiling Cena it will turn off my attention completely.
Also wanna see what they will do with CM Punk. 

Its a big show where the Wrestlemania card will be pretty much set up.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thread is already up?

I'll get the ball rolling then

THIS IS THE WORST RAW EVER. IM NEVER WATCHING AGAIN. FUCK YOU VINCE. FUCK YOU CENA. FUCK EVERYONE

RAGING SO HARRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Punk vs Rock build up in a nutshell:

_I respect you!_
_No, *I* respect *YOU*._
_I respect you more._
_Do not._
_Do too._

Feuds between faces are universally dick.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

"You're never here"
"I'm WWE Champion"
"you da tooth fairy"
"Fruity Pebbles"
"I MAKE MONEY OFF OF DAT"
"CRACKHEADS! PIE! IF YA SMEEEE.........."

Rock dies of Asthma attack mid sentence. Del Rio vs Swagger goes on last.

:cena2


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Punter said:


> Just like Cena wasn't supposed to win the Rumble, or Rock/Cena II wasn't going to happen? It's fucking WWE. They always go the preidctable route :lol


Taker/Lesnar is far more predictable than Lesnar/HHH, look at it logically:

A)Triple H vs Lesnar ended in the most definitive way possible, Rock/Cena, HHH/Undertaker HBK/Undertaker etc. all ended up with us being lead to believe that the loser on the night could've won, so there was still some suspense around the rematch. Makes no sense to have a rematch when we already know that Lesnar is better.
B)They've already had Triple H himself say that Undertaker is coming back, that there is the link between Taker & Lesnar, there would've been some point to Triple H mentioning him coming back.
C)Undertaker/Lesnar would be bigger than HHH/Lesnar and Undertaker/Punk combined. It's WM, they'll go with the biggest matches they can come up with.

Nothing is certain, but right now i'm about 80% sure i'm right. I'm rarely wrong when it comes to this stuff as well.


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm hoping for a decent Raw tonight.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I just hope Cena can actually come up with some relevant material and not resort to that via-satellite bullshit again. And for the love of God, no smirking when shit is supposed to be serious. But who the hell am I kidding, most of the time selling is too big a chore for him. 

I AM super-excited about The Shield being victorious though. Pleasant surprise and now they've got BIG momentum, so they're the main thing I'm looking forward to. Also looking forward to see if Punk really does go for Taker or they go another route entirely. Also expecting to see Bork and/or Trips.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm curious to see where the Shield goes after the PPV. Cena's moved on so that leaves Sheamus and Ryback, but can they really continue that and stretch it out? Not to mention the Shield seemed focused on Cena more so could they be involved in his feud with Rock?

I really hope Punk is inserted into the feud and it ends up being a Triple Threat, it's the only way this match will please people who don't want to see yet another Mania rematch.

No fucks about what celebration or announcement they got planned. All I wanna see out of this show is another Shield promo and Rock hopefully debuting a new title to kick off part 2 of his feud with Cena.

If I get those two things, it's a good Raw for me.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Still celebrating over the fact that The Shield won. WWE making them go over Cena/Ryback/Sheamus means they are very high on them.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I was interested in Ryback leaving in a fit. Heel turn coming post-Mania to give Cena a fresh opponent?


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Meh, it'll be interesting to see how they do Rock/Cena this time around. 'You're not loyal to WWE, you're a fruity pebble' won't work anymore so they must have something in plan to make this feud hot again... i hope.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

InB4 "I'm here every week"


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gonna skip wm this year unless wwe does something big to change ma mind, coz right now wm looks like a fucking shit episode of velocity


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope we don't get a bullshit marching band for The Rock.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will probably watch this tomorrow as I really find it hard to give a fuck about mania till I know what over matches are happening minus the shit world and wwe title matches.


Well done wwe you actually found a way to make rock/ cena twice in a lifetime more interesting then the world title match


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

Rock going over punk twice with an elbow sure piss alot of Smarks.

Dat 50-50 reaction at wm cena2


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Not really excited for another "I AM HERE YOU'RE NOT HERE!" Vs "HAHA FROOTY PEBBULS" 
But I get to enjoy watching Punk marks' impotent rage about their messiah not maineventing yet another Wrestlemania. Soothes my soul ,These are the little luxuries you can afford when you are not a crazy wrestling fan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gonna be absolutely dead with tiredness Tuesday morning if I stay up for this, but I will. 

Zero of my fucks will be given for this :cena2 :rock though


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll probably stay up for this, as there's some interesting dynamics coming out of the PPV. Mainly I'll watch for The Shield's reaction/promo after their win last night, and to see what Punk does after his loss to Rock. Will they carry on that storyline briefly, or segway straight into Rock/Cena II and put Punk with someone else?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Predicting The Ryback turns heel tonight. Probably out of frustration for repeated PPV losses & he'll put the blame on John Cena for the loss last night. Maybe it leads to Sheamus Vs. Ryback at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

There should be one hell of a fallout from last night, i am expecting RAW of the year tonight!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Walk-In said:


> Predicting The Ryback turns heel tonight. Probably out of frustration for repeated PPV losses & he'll put the blame on John Cena for the loss last night. Maybe it leads to Sheamus Vs. Ryback at Wrestlemania.


Interesting. I'd personally be surprised to see Ryback turn heel this early. He get's a lot of chants etc at show and I think they'll keep him face, at least for a while. But I could see a heel turn later in the year - setting up a feud against Cena.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

End of Punk + Heyman tonight?

http://www.wwe.com/videos/paul-heym...the-locker-room-wwecom-exclusive-feb-26092503


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> Punk vs Rock build up in a nutshell:
> 
> _I respect you!_
> _No, *I* respect *YOU*._
> ...


You mean Cena vs Rock?

I have zero interest in Cena/Rock 2. Vince is a cock.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> End of Punk + Heyman tonight?
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/paul-heym...the-locker-room-wwecom-exclusive-feb-26092503


Yup. Punk lost again and he hit Heyman with the title. They're done.

Back to Lesnar for Heyman.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope the WWE brings it tonight. I give zero fucks for Predictamania at the moment. I won't waste my time looking for that stream come Mania Sunday if some spice isn't added to the pot tonight.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hmm maybe Punk vs Lesnar at WM? I am not a fan of Lesnar but Heyman and Punk feuding would be good.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hoping for a good Raw tonight, since they'll be trying to set up a few feuds for 'Mania. Punk/Lesnar seems more likely than Punk/Taker after Heyman got hit with the title last night.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

I hope that Jericho will be at WM and have a Match. After not winning the EC, i am waiting what he has to say on Raw.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm predicting a Ryback heel turn tonight.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking forward to RAW tonight! Hoping for Shield promo, fallout from the ending of the Punk vs Rock match and more Hall Of Pain!

Is Lesnar supposed to be there tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Turning Ryback heel would completely kill the character. He barely gets a reaction as a face, sending him heel would mean people would just care about him less.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

VintageOrton said:


> Looking forward to RAW tonight! Hoping for Shield promo, fallout from the ending of the Punk vs Rock match and more Hall Of Pain!
> 
> *Is Lesnar supposed to be there tonight?*


next week in Dallas.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Turning Ryback heel would completely kill the character. He barely gets a reaction as a face, sending him heel would mean people would just care about him less.


If they have him start interfering and blowing up all the faces, I doubt they'd have any issue with getting him booed. He can walk in, blow shit up, cut a quick promo and walk back out. His character works perfectly for a heel.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't stay up for RAW, gotta be up at 6:30am.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

"Wrestlemania 30 will be held in New Orelans as revealed in the WWE Press Conference earlier today".

Takes 5-10 seconds to say that. But WWE will spend 5-10 minutes tonight on Raw showing stuff from the press conference.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Takes 5-10 seconds to say that. But WWE will spend 5-10 minutes tonight on Raw showing stuff from the press conference.


Oh god you are right. FAST FORWARD FAST FORWARD


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I would love to be surprised by The ROCK vs John Cena part 2. I mean everyone expected Punk/ROCK to be the same rehashed crap "DWAYNE! PHIL!" but they swerved us and gave a mostly-kayfabe feud with no pointless real name calling and it was more entertaining. I can only imagine how much better ROCK vs Cena can be if they do the same thing.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> I would love to be surprised by The ROCK vs John Cena part 2. I mean everyone expected Punk/ROCK to be the same rehashed crap "DWAYNE! PHIL!" but they swerved us and gave a mostly-kayfabe feud with no pointless real name calling and it was more entertaining. I can only imagine how much better ROCK vs Cena can be if they do the same thing.


Worst post i ever seen


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I would love to be surprised by The ROCK vs John Cena part 2. I mean everyone expected Punk/ROCK to be the same rehashed crap "DWAYNE! PHIL!" but they swerved us and gave a mostly-kayfabe feud with no pointless real name calling and it was more entertaining. I can only imagine how much better ROCK vs Cena can be if they do the same thing.


I saw lots people anticipating how Punk would show Cena how it's done, which is what happened, so everyone certainly didn't expect what you just said. I think you're just projecting your own thoughts there.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Raw should be very good tonight coming off of what seemed like a great PPV (I didnt see it but it sounded like it was pretty good) Interestingly enough Swaggers big win and where Ziggler falls into play for WM and the World title.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Worst post i ever seen


Mad over a red rep. :lmao


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i took two positives last night. the shield winning were cena didnt bury them like nexes means they can build on the shield from now onwards. and also it looks like we wont get triple h vs brock it looks like maybe punk will gts heyman tonight leading to brock vs cm punk at mania.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Okay, so I figured out what the big celebration will be about. First, CM Punk will come out be all "blah blah I beat the Rock .... blah blah respect!" Then the Rock will come out and be all "blah blah CM Punk the Rock misjudged you.... you are an awesome champion and you had a historic reign of epic importance. The Rock salutes you and the people salute you!" Then the crowd bursts out in "we respect you Punk" chants. The Rock then hands Punk a crown, throws some Mardi Gras beads and flowers at him, as he directs him to a giant float in his honor.

Punk then responds like this:









Punk rides up and down the streets on the float, while people throw beads and flowers at him. And this completes Punk's face turn.


8*D


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Walk-In said:


> Predicting The Ryback turns heel tonight. Probably out of frustration for repeated PPV losses & he'll put the blame on John Cena for the loss last night. Maybe it leads to Sheamus Vs. Ryback at Wrestlemania.


Yeah and after WM it would give a good feud for Cena to beat a monster like Ryback


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jammo2000 said:


> i took two positives last night. the shield winning were cena didnt bury them like nexes means they can build on the shield from now onwards. and also it looks like we wont get triple h vs brock it looks like maybe punk will gts heyman tonight leading to brock vs cm punk at mania.


So would that mean a punk face turn?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> If they have him start interfering and blowing up all the faces, I doubt they'd have any issue with getting him booed. He can walk in, blow shit up, cut a quick promo and walk back out. His character works perfectly for a heel.


He should have been a tweener from the start. Whenever he was in the same ring or was confronted by the likes of Sheamus or Cena he should have just attacked them too because he's a machine. They dumbed him down, had him cut promos when he didn't HAVE to and had him tag team with two other faces. It could be too late for Ryback now. People wanted an ass kicker and they got that, when they were disappointed, his reactions stopped.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

no idea how this fued would be booked.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Soupman Prime said:


> Since the WWE Champion wont be there foe a couple Weeks I honestly see tension between Ryback and Cena since John will need something to do while Rock is gone. After the Rumble ending and tonight Ryback should be pissed at Cena.
> 
> :mark: cant wait to see what they do with the Shield. they did nothing but beatdowns after TLC so hopefully its not the same after this huge win.


i cant see why they would waste 2 weeks on a feud that isnt going to make it to WM


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i cant see why they would waste 2 weeks on a feud that isnt going to make it to WM


See if the casual can get invested for the potential "big money" feud that could blow at Wrestlemania 30, a landmark Wrestlemania where Cena eventually passes the torch?

Or of course, do the WWE thing and blow the feud short at Summerslam.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay so after watching that video, its defiantly Punk Vs Brock now. Eh. Punk will job


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> See if the casual can get invested for the potential "big money" feud that could blow at Wrestlemania 30, a landmark Wrestlemania where Cena eventually passes the torch?
> 
> Or of course, do the WWE thing and blow the feud short at Summerslam.


Yeh, I just dont see the "BIG MONEY" in a year-long Ryback/Cena "mega-feud"

and WWE would be stupid to dedicate both men to each other for a full year when theyre both active on a weekly basis. The year-long build to Rock/Cena 1 only worked because Rock was a part timer, and Cena could actually have other meaningful feuds while Rock was via satellite.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah and after WM it would give a good feud for Cena to beat a monster like Ryback


This is what I'm hoping for. Big heel turn of Ryback and he feuds with Cena.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

This would save WM:

TAKER/LESNAR

and

HHH&DX/PUNK&SHIELD


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm thinking about going to Raw in Dallas next week with a "Twice in a Lifetime" sign. Surely that's already been thought of.

Can't wait to see what the Shield does next. 99% percent positive Cena no sells the loss.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

dxbender said:


> "Wrestlemania 30 will be held in New Orelans as revealed in the WWE Press Conference earlier today".
> 
> Takes 5-10 seconds to say that. But WWE will spend 5-10 minutes tonight on Raw showing stuff from the press conference.


I actually dont have a problem with them taking a few minutes to plug the 30th Mania. It's a milestone show, and it deserves a plug. But knowing WWE, they're going to plug the fuck out of it tonight, with about four 5-minute segments.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Is Brock appearing tonight? Hope that Cena will move on from his feud with the Shield and let Ryback deal with them


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Is Brock appearing tonight? Hope that Cena will move on from his feud with the Shield and let Ryback deal with them


Not scheduled to, he will at Raw next week in Dallas.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> Is Brock appearing tonight? Hope that Cena will move on from his feud with the Shield and let Ryback deal with them


He won't. He is scheduled to be at the next RAW.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Moment of truth time for Taker/HHH/BORK. I look forward to that and finally seeing what the fuck is going to happen. Mildly interested in what Rock/Cena are going to do this time around. Their feud can't possibly be worse than it was the first time so that's at least one positive to take from all this. I hope the Shield make an appearance of some sort too.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Srdjan99 said:


> Is Brock appearing tonight? Hope that Cena will move on from his feud with the Shield and let Ryback deal with them


next week In Dallas

inb4 incoming "I am Sexy Boy" appearance next week.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Just had a thought, what if it's Punk/Lesnar/HHH they're planning?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Their feud can't possibly be worse than it was the first time so that's at least one positive to take from all this. I hope the Shield make an appearance of some sort too.


"I beat you the first time."
"Yeah, well at least I'm here and not VIA SATELLITE!"

Isn't The Rock going to be gone for 4 of the 7 weeks on the Road To Wrestlemania? The champ isn't going to be here.

Ah, but the True People's Champion will never leave us. He'll leave his wife for fat women and milf porn "stars" but he'll never leave the WWE Universe. :cena4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

iDogBea said:


> Just had a thought, what if it's Punk/Lesnar/HHH they're planning?


Two for the price of one eh? :HHH2 :buried


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> Two for the price of one eh? :HHH2 :buried


:lmao

I wish I could give you more rep, this made me legit lol at work.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

I wonder if Ryback storming off after the match yesterday was to give :cena3 something to do on the weeks Rock doesn't show up.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

DwayneAustin said:


> Two for the price of one eh? :HHH2 :buried


:jay2


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

DAT HATE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena's face is getting old looking, going by that pic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Dwayne Johnson Dwayne JohnsonVerified account ‏@TheRock

@CMPunk Laughing. Your misery loves company. Enjoyed beating your ass. Twice.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Not looking forward to Cena's promo tonight; "Shield were the better team...", "Rock I'm always here you're not..."


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

This is the real promo we should be looking forward to

WHEEZE...Sheamus....Cena...WHEEZE...both...useless..WHEEZE...I had...WHEEZE...Rollins...WHEEZE...Cornered...WHEEZE...and they left reigns...WHEEZE...loose....WHEEZE...FEED...WHEEZE...ME...WHEEZE...FELLA


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

BANKSY said:


> DAT HATE


Oh the captions that could be made.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Undertaker...just be there.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Two for the price of one eh? :HHH2 :buried


:rock4


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

VintageOrton said:


> Not looking forward to Cena's promo tonight; "Shield were the better team...", "Rock I'm always here you're not..."


WHYYYY!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Undertaker...just be there.


LOL That was from EC?

Rock's Twitter after Punk posted a pic of a "Rocky Sucks" sign:


> @CMPunk Laughing. Your misery loves company. Enjoyed beating your ass. Twice.


:rock4


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Time to start that AJ/Kaitlyn program...let's get to work


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I expect those thing to happen on raw tonight.

Brodus Clay & Tensai beat Kane and Daniel Bryan for the wwe tag team champion.

Mark Henry and Dolph Ziggler w/AJ Lee & Big E. Langston beat Chris Jericho and Randy Orton.

Triple H return and challenge Brock Lesnar to a last men standing match at WrestleMania XXIX .

The Undertaker return and chokeslam CM Punk.

Bo Dallas beat Wade Barrett.

the Miz beat ANTONIO CESARO.

Cena's promo and the Rock promo.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> LOL That was from EC?
> 
> Rock's Twitter after Punk posted a pic of a "Rocky Sucks" sign:
> 
> ...


Yep...Men lie, women lie, NUMBERS don't


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Redrox said:


> I'm looking forward to the show as the Mania build up will be in full swing!


This. Amped for the show!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Yep...Men lie, women lie, NUMBERS don't


Awesome. Didn't notice it on TV. The GOAT making them BRING IT even in the crowd.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Want to see the PTP's in action tonight. Ooorah Ooorah Ooorah


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Yep...Men lie, women lie, NUMBERS don't


So suddenly it's somehow negative when people have signs that bashes the heel? Or is it that you think that it's some sort of secret that The Rock is the biggest star in WWE? Some of you people are hilarious.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Just hope that Orton win a match !*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's hope this thread is as entertaining as last night


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> So suddenly it's somehow negative when people have signs that bashes the heel? Or is it that you think that it's some sort of secret that The Rock is the biggest star in WWE? Some of you people are hilarious.


I was thinking the same. Those signs clearly mean that Punk is doing his job very well.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If that picture with all the 'CM Punk Sucks' signs is legit, then it means Punk is doing his job as a heel unk2

Edit: Purple Gloves beat me by seconds :kobe2


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

i miss seeing this woman on my tv :shaq


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ Hell yeah. Maxine was sexy as hell.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Not watching raw tonight as i will have to be in work for 6am. Hopefully when I come back to watch it i see something that inspires me to change my mind about not buying wm 28


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Might not be able to DVR this Raw, so prob have to watch live, so hopefully it's all good!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

ashes11 said:


> Want to see the PTP's in action tonight. Ooorah Ooorah Ooorah


They need to start #MakingMoves towards the Tag Team titles


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Might not be able to DVR this Raw, so prob have to watch live, so hopefully it's all good!


Where you from? Very brave that if you're in the UK.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Beginning of Punk's face turn tonight on Raw


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

dxbender said:


> Might not be able to DVR this Raw, so prob have to watch live, so hopefully it's all good!


I know you probably didn't mean it like this, but I find it hilarious how you phrased it "prob have to watch live" as if that was the last thing you wanted to do. :lol


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

i find titus pretty entertaining, darren not so much.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

ShiftyLWO said:


> i find titus pretty entertaining, darren not so much.


Titus has more natural charisma, but Darren is very entertaining in his own way


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Titus O'Neill is fucking amazing. The guy is a natural on the mic, has the size and the charisma.

Unfortunately, he's old, the wrong colour and not the best in the ring. Which is a shame. I love some Titus action.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw tonight, hopefully the Wrestlemania build gets off to a good start.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Looking forward to Raw tonight, hopefully the Wrestlemania build gets off to a good start.


Give Me Shield Who cares about promo's For WM the 3 matches for wm are Meh


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Looking forward to Raw tonight, hopefully the Wrestlemania build gets off to a good start.


It will :cena2


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Is Lesnar scheduled for tonight?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

PlayaTaylor said:


> Is Lesnar scheduled for tonight?


nope, next week


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok. Hopefully next week we start the hype for Lesnar vs HHH.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Hoping for Undertaker return tonight to challange Punk
Ziggler cashing in making it a Triple Threat or Fatal 4 Way for the WHC at WM. 
Perfect night.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Road to WM begins tonight...better be a good show.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome22 said:


> Road to WM begins tonight...better be a good show.


Don't get your hopes up


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Potential for a great Raw tonight. Fallout from EC - how will Punk react? Rock/Cena build? Swagger/Del Rio confrontation (hey, it's something different at least!). Taker appearance?

So, with all this in mind, I look forward to minimal excitement and plenty of rubbish involving Brodus and Tensai.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

If they decide to go ahead with CM punk vs Undertaker for WM, then you really have to question the kind of planning that has gone into this. CM punk losing the last 2 PPV's in a row. Losing his 400+ day streak is the most alarming thing of all, *THAT*streak was the one thing you could have put on the line vs taker at mania, now CM PUNK has NOTHING to offer. Whom the hell will consider that CM Punk will beat taker at mania? Who the hell writes this shit.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

looking forward to my weekly dose of tensai & brodus gay, 3MJobs, Cena's bullshit promo, rock's tired sucking up to (insert city), ryback squash match, henry squash match, Khali segment, cole and lawler. yep sounds look a good raw.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

ShiftyLWO said:


> looking forward to my weekly dose of tensai & brodus gay, 3MJobs, Cena's bullshit promo, rock's tired sucking up to (insert city), ryback squash match, henry squash match, Khali segment, cole and lawler. yep sounds look a good raw.


I agree.

And yet here we all are, again.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello there, everyone ready for a mediocre raw


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jordo said:


> Hello there, everyone ready for a mediocre raw












Yup


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Was anyone else surprised that the Miz/Cesaro feud didn't end last night?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Was anyone else surprised that the Miz/Cesaro feud didn't end last night?


I was really hoping Cesaro would have been done with Miz after last night.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Was anyone else surprised that the Miz/Cesaro feud didn't end last night?


It will end at wm with miz winning with figure 4 leg lock


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Was anyone else surprised that the Miz/Cesaro feud didn't end last night?


Yes disappointed. Idk why they arent ending this feud yet. I thought it was iver when Cesaro beat Niz the first time. Wish they focused on #1 contenders foe kidcar titles, shouldnt Miz go to the back of the oine after losing twice already.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

RaneGaming said:


> Yup


That's exactly what i feel like after 2 hours of watching it


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

[The_Game] said:


> If they decide to go ahead with CM punk vs Undertaker for WM, then you really have to question the kind of planning that has gone into this. CM punk losing the last 2 PPV's in a row. Losing his 400+ day streak is the most alarming thing of all, *THAT*streak was the one thing you could have put on the line vs taker at mania, now CM PUNK has NOTHING to offer. Whom the hell will consider that CM Punk will beat taker at mania? Who the hell writes this shit.


Yes, but if it was Streak vs Streak at Mania, then that means Taker would be WWE Champ (he's not losing), and then what? Best Taker would probably do these days is lose it on the following Raw and that's no good either. I agree having Punk lose two PPV's in a row definitely does not give him much leverage in the way of Taker, but having the title on the line for the match wouldn't exactly be an ideal scenario either.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Really looking forward to this raw, looks to be a pretty good show. 

I really wanna see what's next for guys like ryback, Jericho, Orton, sheamus, shield ect....


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gonna be a good show. I heard Ziggler was cashing in, Taker was returning, Brock was wrestling, CHRISTIAN was returning to challenge Rock, Steph was gonna bury Heyman again and Kaitlyn and Tamina are having a rematch.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Gonna be a good show. I heard Ziggler was cashing in, Taker was returning, Brock was wrestling, CHRISTIAN was returning to challenge Rock, Steph was gonna bury Heyman again and Kaitlyn and Tamina are having a rematch.*


Wait where did you hear about Brock and Christian lol.. unless you be trollin'


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow that all sounds great


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if da bork is scheduled to appear tonight?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Cycloneon said:


> Wait where did you hear about Brock and Christian lol.. unless you be trollin'


hil


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

itsmadness said:


> Does anyone know if da bork is scheduled to appear tonight?


next week


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey remember, if worse goes to worse and this RAW goes all to shit, we'll always have :bateman gifs.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

itsmadness said:


> Does anyone know if da bork is scheduled to appear tonight?




not confirmed, but he isn't ruled out either. I wouldn't be surprised if he's there


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Hey remember, if worse goes to worse and this RAW goes all to shit, we'll always have :bateman gifs.


Lita and Paige Tonight  iv got them ready


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Hey remember, if worse goes to worse and this RAW goes all to shit, we'll always have :bateman gifs.


I'll start off the Paige gif's









and here are the other gifs:









































































:bateman


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

If Raw ends up being shit tonight, can we make this a Torrie Wilson appreciation night?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> If Raw ends up being shit tonight, can we make this a Torrie Wilson appreciation night? Pretty please?




I vote lita


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> I vote lita


this man knows the REAL HOF Champion


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoiler dem screen widening pics please :bateman


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Spoiler dem screen widening pics please :bateman


You must have a small screen bro :grant


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DwayneAustin said:


> Spoiler dem screen widening pics please :bateman


This.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Is Brock confirmed for tonight?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Everyone deserves to see Torrie at her fullest. None of that spoiler tag bullshit here


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Green Light said:


> You must have a small screen bro :grant


hil


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> this man knows the REAL HOF Champion




miss dem titties!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> miss dem titties!


that Thong


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Come on guys, this thread doesn't need hot ass and tits yet. :cool2


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Torrie's titties > Lita's titties
Torrie's face > Lita's face
Torrie's ass > Lita's ass

Torrie > Lita


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted but Zeb and Jack are giving a Presidents Address speech tonight.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Yes, but if it was Streak vs Streak at Mania, then that means Taker would be WWE Champ (he's not losing), and then what? Best Taker would probably do these days is lose it on the following Raw and that's no good either. I agree having Punk lose two PPV's in a row definitely does not give him much leverage in the way of Taker, but having the title on the line for the match wouldn't exactly be an ideal scenario either.


If taker was to lose the title on the following raw so be it. But that was th*e ONLY * thing CM Punk had (the 400+day title streak) that you would atleast considered a threat to takers 20-0 streak. What does CM punk have now??


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I find WWE giving fans CM Punk sicks signs is just embarrassing and proves how popular he is when WWE have to do things like that.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> I find WWE giving fans CM Punk sicks signs is just embarrassing and proves how popular he is when WWE have to do things like that.


When was that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Handing out signs?

My goodness WWE is the shits fpalm


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SteenIsGod said:


> Not sure if it's been posted but Zeb and Jack are giving a Presidents Address speech tonight.


I posted it in his discussion thread, but not this one. IT'S GOING DOWN, TONIGHT, yo.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

They ain't forcing em to take it, so what's the problem?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Alim said:


> Torrie's titties > Lita's titties
> Torrie's face > Lita's face
> Torrie's ass > Lita's ass
> 
> Torrie > Lita


Lita>Torrie>Paige>Daffney>Aj Lee> Velvet sky


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Lita doesn't have anything going for her, except for her tits, but Torrie's are better.

And Torrie doesn't sound like a man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Alim said:


> Lita doesn't have anything going for her, except for her tits, but Torrie's are better.
> 
> And Torrie doesn't sound like a man.


Gotta agree Torrie > Lita for sure. Wouldn't knock off Lita that much, but still. But they all really aged now, so I'm not much interested in either atm anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If you have to handout signs basically telling people who they should boo and who they should cheer, well, that's a sign that the writers aren't doing a good job.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Alim said:


> Lita doesn't have anything going for her, except for her tits, but Torrie's are better.
> 
> And Torrie doesn't sound like a man.


you listen to them? Mute and Lube 

but yea in all seriousness Torrie is better  love them legs



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Gotta agree Torrie > Lita for sure. Wouldn't knock off Lita that much, but still. But they all really aged now, so I'm not much interested in either atm anyway.


That's why there is Paige and AJ


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Alim said:


> Torrie's titties > Lita's titties
> Torrie's face > Lita's face
> Torrie's ass > Lita's ass
> 
> Torrie > Lita




I'll give you the ass and face but no way in hell I'll give you tits. Litas tits were glorious. I'm a sucker for big tits and a redhead


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> If you have to handout signs basically telling people who they should boo and who they should cheer, well, that's a sign that the writers aren't doing a good job.


Not really, because they don't have to take it, if people wanna express how much they dislike Punk, and they don't have signs...?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Guess threesomes are really outdated in here.

I want both Lita & Torrie.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not really, because they don't have to take it, if people wanna express how much they dislike Punk, and they don't have signs...?


No one said they had to take it. But if WWE employees are going around handing out signs to fans, they're obviously going to keep it, at the very least as something to bring home. 

Last time I checked you can still express your dislike for a wrestler without a WWE made sign. Whether it be with your own sign or booing him. Not rocket science. It just comes off as desperate, for WWE.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Gotta agree Torrie > Lita for sure. Wouldn't knock off Lita that much, but still. But they all really aged now, so I'm not much interested in either atm anyway.


Of course, WAGG likes dem young ones :ass



xdoomsayerx said:


> I'll give you the ass and face but no way in hell I'll give you tits. Litas tits were glorious. I'm a sucker for big tits and a redhead


Lita's tits were more exposed for a brief period of her career (1 year) because of her slut gimmick. Torrie's were definitely better overall.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Undertaker returns to face Brodus Clay at Wrestlemania

Punk will face Tensai

Brock will get his just desserts when Michael Cole steps in to avenge what he did to Mr Mahon at Wrestlemania

Bryan, Orton, Jericho and Kane...not on the card.

Wrestlemania writes itself!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Simplyrob said:


> Brock will get his just desserts when Michael Cole steps in to avenge what he did to Mr Mahon at Wrestlemania


I want this.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see the follow-up to the Shield beating the Superfriends (lol'd). Sheamus and Ryback may follow up with some match at Mania, but the Cena dynamic is interesting.

"Oh, hey, well...we tried, guys. You guys gonna keep going after 'em? Yeah? That's cool. Anyway, I'm on to the main event for the Title against The Rock! Peace, bitches!"

I'm not giving my hopes up for anything, but I still hope that Mania isn't just as cut and dry as it appears on paper - Rock/Cena and Brock/HHH, and presumably Punk/Taker.

I do know one thing. If Taker does not appear tonight, and there are no "teases" about him, I think we can take it as a sign that he's sitting this Mania out. Which to me would be nothing short of incredibly disappointing.

On to the show, and onto the Road to WrestleMania.

It's a celebration! Enjoy yourselves, bitches.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Simplyrob said:


> Undertaker returns to face Brodus Clay at Wrestlemania
> 
> Punk will face Tensai
> 
> ...


it is no chance that Undertaker will return to face Brodus Clay at Wrestlemania and Punk will not face Tensai.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

After the epic tour de force that was *Black Mirror*, Raw has a lot to live up to tonight.


----------



## Vin44 (Feb 18, 2013)

I think this may actually be a good show tonight


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Watching a bit of nxt before raw, the wyte family are class


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

It's difficult to be that interested in the Road to Wrestlemania right now. So many of the biggest names on the possible final card are ppv only, once a year appearance Wrestlers.

Punk and Cena will be the only two Wrestlers actually having a squash match or two in the next few weeks while HHH, Taker, Brock and Rock will be promo's only and the odd scrap and finishers being applied to someone or being applied to them. Promo fest...woot woot! boring.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Knowing Cena, he won't even address the loss. It'll be like it never happened, which is pretty messed up considering all the work Shield did to hype the match up.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

I think it's going to be shit, but it's not going to stop me from watching it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

iDogBea said:


> Knowing Cena, he won't even address the loss. It'll be like it never happened, which is pretty messed up considering all the work Shield did to hype the match up.


lol exactly.

"No biggie I'm getting Rock at Mania" :cena2


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

5 minutes until showdown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets all hope for a good show tonight.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm interested to see what is next for the Sheild, I do hope it's more than remove Cena....insert Orton and then it's 3 on 3 yet again.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Sup guys. Ready for more face-palming tonight? I am!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Great match on nxt then


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm expecting Cena to be all smiles :cena2 maybe even :cena4


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hopefully the show tonight is good. First one in the build up to 'Mania is usually solid. We'll see.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Watching a bit of nxt before raw, the wyte family are class


Wyatt*, that corkscrew shooting star press from PAC was ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAH GAWD JAWN SEENA IS GAWD

That's what I'm expecting.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rocks got a big celebration planned  means story time then


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SJFC said:


> Wyatt*, that corkscrew shooting star press from PAC was ridiculous.


Yeah that move was jaw dropping


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Staying up till 5am to watch this because I have high hopes for this RAW hope I won't regret it!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Alright, lets do it!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Rocks got a big celebration planned  means story time then


Oh, God no.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who will have the more cheeser lines in their promo, the rock or cena?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Where's RAW tonight? What's the city's crowd usually like?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*HERE WE GOOOOOO!*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready for The Shield!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Please be a good show.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Here we gooooo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A good show would be nice.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Twice in a lifetime :cena2 :rock


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

in b4 shit show


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

First segment, Ryback vs Yoshi Tatsu rap battle


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm excited for RAW, but not holding my breath. Still, the past two weeks were pretty good.

Guess we gotta start building up that Cena and Rock feud. :cena2


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I thought Rock wasn't scheduled for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CEEEENAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Super:cena3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Starting off with :cena4*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ohaicena.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

John Cena. Im going for your dude at WM 29


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Weak start.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Twice in a lifetime :cena2 :rock


:vince2

AAAAAAAAAAANND guess who starts the show. 

didn't he lose?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IT'S JAWN SEENA!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Johnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Cenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:cena2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I thought Rock wasn't scheduled for the next couple of weeks.


After tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

There's Cena happy as ever.

"Lost last night, but who cares!"


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Just lost a match last night, comes out excited as fuck


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

oH god its HIM 

BEGS SHIELD TO KILL HIM NOW


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Always great to start off with this smirking fuckwit. Shades of last year.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Let's hope that he's not going to ruin it on his first promo.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Starting with the ******.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kill him SHIELD


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

JOHHHHHHHN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

No mention of Shield beating super friends? =(


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't care about Cena/Rock at all and I like both guys. Once in a lifetime my ass.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Haha, even after losing the previous night in a mid-card match, Cena still opens the fucking show...and with smiles.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Comes out smiling after a hard fought loss. Someone please shoot him.

Mute button engaged.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Is it me or is that a small arena?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Barely a pop for Cena :lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

wtf is happening to me. Now I feel that in Wm it is possible that i could root for Cena. well not gonna happen i hope


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Lies Undertakers matches are bigger then that


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

They trying so hard to make use forget they fought last year. fpalm


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

They haven't actually mentioned that it's a rematch yet.

I would love it if the whole time they just disregarded that this match happened last year.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

brrrrrrrrrrrr F1DOEEEEEEE


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

DAT Promo


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

This crowd is so fucking dead.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"Once in a Lifetime" my left ass cheek. Vince is so money-hungry, it's not even funny.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah look how happy John Cena is! He should be happy as well, after all, he won a huge match last nig........oh wait a minute.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'll join you lot in 15 minutes, when The Score finally gets around to airing the show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:cena2 Didn't I lose? Nah Ryback was the one who got pinned, I'm still cool


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> There's Cena happy as ever.
> 
> "Lost last night, but who cares!"


Lol. He'll barely mention the match last night.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> First segment, Ryback vs Yoshi Tatsu rap battle


That would be better then what's on now


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ROADD SU WRESSRUMANIA


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The rock vs cena v2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you ready for more lame jokes? Well, you should be because it'll be the exact same build-up as last year.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck this Raw. Fuck this company. Fuck Cena...............


:troll


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"You can't see me." 

I wish I couldn't hear you either.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

They didn't bleep ass out of Cenas theme tonight, I thought they've been bleeping it out?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So he isnt pissed he lost. I hate Cena as a hype man.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Shadows of New York City..." They just won't say New Jersey will they?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TWICE IN A YEAR :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Rematch of a lifetime doesn't sound as bad.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Punk better come out.


----------



## randallsavage (Jan 27, 2013)

Fucking Cena


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What a terrible WHC match with Del Rio vs Swagger.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Why does cena have to recap everything like hes the narrator of this shit.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

John Cena burying WWE's own Wrestlemania logo. "Just a sign".


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lmao! no reaction to him mention the swagger del rio match.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, no reaction at all to Cena mentioning Swagger/Del Rio.

Punk!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

He isn't smiling

PUNK

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

ZOMG TRIPLE THREAT!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Best In The World


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Punk


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Why can't Scorpion pose as Dean Ambrose and spear this guy through the fucking heart?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

CM PUNK


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank god for Punk


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Punk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank fuck.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Triple Threat, calling it.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

wow this crowd is gonna suck


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

unk


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did he even acknowledge his match last night?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

PLEASE TRIPLE THREAT PLEASE :mark:


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Fuck Cena...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PUNK :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This should be good. We haven't seen Punk and Cena interact with each other in quite a while.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Blood Bath said:


> Just lost a match last night, comes out excited as fuck


He no sells everything


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

hasn't even been two minutes and he's already boring me, dat reaction for swagger/del rio :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That crowd doesn't care about Swagger/Mexican JBL at all.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What can Punk bitch about now? Literally. Please tell me..


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Punk to fix the show start.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

One day my state will not be paired with NY... Either that or we will just merge states.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

CULT OF PERSONALITY!

CULT OF PERSONALITY!

CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice to see Paul E still with CM Punk.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

You know I never realized it until now but I think one of the things that has made Cena's promos so terrible is that he spends the majority of it speaking on the WWE's behalf and not his character.

He literally just began the promo and gave the viewing audience a recap. Uh, John? You're a character in this story. Not the narrator.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DEM cheers for Punk after they no sold Rock/Cena...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here he comes CM Punk, lets make this a triple threat.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*PUNK. 

Please put me 7-0 on my predictions, and make it a Triple Threat at mania :mark:*


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't think they'd give Cena a win over Punk this early into the build of Cena/Rock.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Punk vs. Cena tonight?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I hope Punk tells him to fuck off cause it aint wrestlemania yet!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank god Punk is cutting this Cena promo short


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm glad they cut that short!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

"Great Battle"
<rofl> Lawler


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Could this crowd be any more dead?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

trip[le threat match would suck. save that shit for another night, not wrestlemania.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at the bags under Punk's eyes. Man.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Let's see what Punk has say.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

THANK YOU PUNK!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Punk is the best in the world


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

SP103 said:


> What can Punk bitch about now? Literally. Please tell me..


The fact that he had Rock down for a 15 count maybe?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CM Punk says Fuck Yo Couch, Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Whats happened so far?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm a paul heyman guy


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

I think I was never so bored in a Road to Wrestlemania...this has been predictable and uninteresting as shit.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I love you Punk, thank you for cutting this bullshit short


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well at least Punk has slightly put over the WHC


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Hope punk says triple threat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> The fact that he had Rock down for a 15 count maybe?


you called it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its all true Punk.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Pinned for an 18 count


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I read Metlzer say Cena vs Punk tonight on f4wonline. Can anyone confirm? (not watching)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A triple threat would even piss me off. Why then would you have ended Punks "historic reign" 2 months prior? 

Fuck logic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

oh gods please get Punk into this match, I can't handle Cena/Rock again.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Their attires use he same shade of yellow! unk2 :cena2


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

THEY'RE GOING FOR A TRIPLE THREAT :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DAT sarcasm unk2


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

Please let it be a triple threat. I dont want Taker vs Punk.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah, looks like they are doing a triple-threat.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Slap him Punk


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This crowd is fucking horrible.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena has beat you several times, you dumb fuck.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"You didn't get the job done." Yeah, like you didn't for how fucking long and kept getting rematch after rematch...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena to get a win over Punk tonight.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

But its always about Cena


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Right we get it. Same old


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

"You'll have to sit this one out, for once it's not about CM Punk"

Coming from John Cena...


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm afraid if it does be a triple threat, Punk will just be used to take to take the pin. With Cena winning the bashtard


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

CM Punk vs John Cena for Cena's rumble spot? or Triple Threat? Who knows.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"For once it is not about C.M Punk"

-John Cena 2013

The irony


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Truth time. Preach, Punk.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hahaha. Of all the things Cena should never say, "For once it's not about you" is probably chief among them.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Could this crowd be any more dead?


A preview to wrestlemania 30


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk vs Cena vs Rock, and Cena to beat them both proving that he overcame the odds and beat two people he couldn't before!?


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

"For once it's not about CM Punk," says the guy who main events with Kane, Big Show and John Lauranitis over WWE championship matches.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Lol at Cena saying "For once it's not about you"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the crowd at the halftime heat arena from WWE13, dead as fuck


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Preach Punk!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cena will beat Punk tonight and we will get no triple threat. I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

For once it's not about Punk? Makes perfect sense coming from Cena.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

FATAL THREEWAY AT WM

come on Vince

DO IT

BOOK IT!! sonaofbiotch BOOK IT VINCE MCMAHON :frustrate


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Has Cena really never beaten Punk


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol shut up Cena, it's always been about you. Always has been for 8 years.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk burying the Royal Rumble. I don't like it.


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

And Twice in a lifetime...please no.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham and Eggers :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Punk calling Cena/Rock II a re-run haha.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punk just mocked the Cena vs Rock rematch :lmao


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Ham and Egg-er....awesome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk berrying the Rumble unk2:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

like him keeping the brains phrase alive.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

couple of Ham & Eggers..old Bobby "The Brain" line for jobbers.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> Cena has beat you several times, you dumb fuck.


Has he in single matches?


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

cavs25 said:


> No mention of Shield beating super friends? =(


lol act like it dident happen


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat FUCKING smiling


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

ITS A RE RUN!!! DAMN STRAIGHT PUNK


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Cena smirk :lol


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

"For once its not about CM Punk"

Kidding me Cena?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Has Cena really never beaten Punk


He's beaten him at least 5 times. Never on PPV, though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

FUCK THIS CROWD

"SOMEBODY PUT ON A RESTHOLD" :vince3


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

You can't win the big one?

LOL, they're doing the underdog storyline. They're actually fucking doing it.

Kill it all.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

fucking smirking stop it already.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

We all want him to leave the WWE Punk


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena telling anyone to step down is absolute gold. This is the guy who got 20-odd championship matches in a row.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

translation ....FUCK OFF


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh Punk how I love thee


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Everyone is a ham and egger to John Cena! :troll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena walking away forever. If only..


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Triple Threat? :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree just walk away John


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you, Punk, for telling him what we've been wanting to say for years now. Walk away.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"Get out of my life, just walk away"
*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Has Cena really never beaten Punk


yup

never


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This is going to turn into a "John Cena can't win the big one." Storyline?

Christ..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

What shitty city are they in tonight?


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol Punk saying what the IWC has been saying once again.


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't care if Punk gets pinned or submitted or killed. Just put him in the main event at Mania and make it a triple-threat. The fans don't want the exact same ME as last year.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Can Lesnar please kick in? Or Rock?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

DXfan99 said:


> lol act like it dident happen


Just like Ziggy being the lone survivor at SS


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DIS SHIT CROWD :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Punk preaching to the choir at the moment "just leave the WWE John".


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"Can't win the big one." It's the Jericho/Ziggler feud again.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Guess they're not going to mention "once in a lifetime". I understand why, but atleast come up with a corny catchphrase and say lighting strikes twice or something.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

doesn't matter whether it's rock/cena 2 or or a triple threat match, this :cena goofy looking mofo is walking out as champ at mania


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena overcame the odds and didn't walk away!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ham and Eggers? No has browns to make it 3 Man Band?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

"Typical Punk coming out here to air his grievances." 

That's what wrestlers have done for a long time.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Damnit Cena. Just leave


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Coming from Cena :lol


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Punk is laying it out.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

VRsick said:


> What shitty city are they in tonight?


Some little swamp town in Louisiana. Lafayette I believe.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Rise above it John.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"SHUT UP!" 
"I don't like you..!"
:lmao

Anyone heard that guy?*


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

If there was ever a time for the crowd to start a YES chant, it was when Cena was about to fake leaving the ring. Too bad the crowds dead and not smarky.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"I've got the golden ticket"

:cena2


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, CM Punk's heel laments are basically the words of the small, vocal internet fanbase.

I see what you did there, Vincent.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cryme Tyme said:


> Guess they're not going to mention "once in a lifetime". I understand why, but atleast come up with a corny catchphrase and say lighting strikes twice or something.


Or fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Holy shit, triple threat?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Normally the crowd has an excuse to be dead after the first hour. Right now there's no excuse, it's the first damn promo of the night.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

John, you will *NEVER* shut your critics up.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Cena beats Punk 1 on 1 tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shut up the doubters. You can do it Johnny. YOU CAN BEAT THE ODDS.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

triple threat?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Tripple threat


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena has never beaten The Rock. Cena has never beaten Punk.

So hey, lets put them in a triple threat and have Cena overcome those odds and win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk vs Cena, should be good.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWW SHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well unless you have hidden talent you ain't shutting anyone up John.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh god punk marks


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Punk gets Buried by Cena tonite


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

PLEASE VINCE

ill give you all the money in my piggy bank

FATAL THREEWAY AT WM

where's that testicular fortitude?!

THREEWAY!!! book it

BOOK IT


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Punk is jobbing tonight isn't he...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Is Cena Willy Wonka or something? giving out golden tickets and such


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Time for the segment the IWC always wants to bring up.

oh wait what?


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you John


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

"go away" dat trash talkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"I won't give you a golden ticket, but I'll give you a golden shower."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol gee, I wonder who will win this match. :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"Critics"

He's talking about us unk

Inb4 Cena beats him clean


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena is talking about you all IWC... Tsk


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Cena to beat punk tonight.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Called it. John Cena vs CM Punk for Cena's royal rumble spot.

lulz


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay, Cena is winning


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena makes matches now....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NEWS FLASH JOHN CENA IS NOW A GM he can make matches


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

"For once its not about CM Punk"

What John. What.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

ha, they're going to let cena avenge his loss(es) to punk and then avenge his loss to rock

and then wrestling is over


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Punk getting buried tonight.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Dusty finish to set up triple threat?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ryback to cause Cena to lose.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

It's gonna be a tie, setting up a triple threat match at 'Mania.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Blah, was hoping for triple threat.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Punk vs Cena for tonight's main event?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh shit, what?*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Cena has never beaten The Rock. Cena has never beaten Punk.
> 
> So hey, lets put them in a triple threat and have Cena overcome those odds and win.


and holds the title until 2075 :bateman


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This match ending in a double DQ or whatever, leading to a Triple threat. Please!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

aww cmon just do a triple threat.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm going to ROFL if they go the way of Mysterio circa 2006 where he loses his Rumble opportunity and then gets it back


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Double pin?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk gon get buried


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

did someone say "golden ticket"


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Cena has never beaten The Rock. Cena has never beaten Punk.
> 
> So hey, lets put them in a triple threat and have Cena overcome those odds and win.


why does cena have to win?!

WHY?!

huh?! :cuss:

:no:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena beating Punk tonight to go to WM29 and Punk fucks off from the title picture. :mark:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cm punk to loose, takes a break, end.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman will cost Punk the match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Can't the WWE realize most fans despise this manchild? Hope Punk wastes him, but it won't happen.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't see Cena handle his business last night and beat the SHIELD


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> It's gonna be a tie, setting up a triple threat match at 'Mania.


This.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ohhh no. The title shot on the line? Punk's losing for sure. 

The only way Punk's wins is if they make a triple threat.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

No triple threat it seems. Cena will beat Punk tonight.


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

Punk will lose again??? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Apparently the new GM will allow this match and stipulation and also win. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

RYBACK needs to screw Cena over.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh fuck off, Punk...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

10 am sharp people


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

cm punk is like gollum from lord of the rings.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Asenath said:


> So, CM Punk's heel laments are basically the words of the small, vocal internet fanbase.
> 
> I see what you did there, Vincent.


He's been doing it for a while now. He's straight up petty.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a triple threat guys. It's called :cena :buried unk


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This could be really awesome or really terrible.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

This is ridiculous. I'm sorry, but John Cena _did_ earn his title shot. He won the Royal Rumble fair and square. For his character to do this makes no sense whatsoever. This is literally *ridiculous* and it makes his character look *ridiculous*.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lol Punk.

"yeah ok next week"


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Smart to do it next week w/ no Rock scheduled.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

We'll do it next week :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena to bury Punk tonight!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena's a general manager now? 



Soupman Prime said:


> Ryback to cause Cena to lose.


oh god that would be absolute gold.




Hm... if they're actually dragging this "will Punk or Cena fight Rock" thing out, I wonder if they actually will make this a triple threat.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Next week, when conveniently Brock Lesnar is scheduled.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Damnit... Cena is beating Punk next week. Fuck Vince...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I adore punk and heyman, gif that high five


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol at that Cena'Nuff poster board


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> Or fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me?


I love you.

Am I the only one who doesn't want to see taker/punk?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:brock is going to cost unk3 the match*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cena/Rock II is WWE's big seller...They're not going to throw in Punk considering all the hype/promo packages. Punk is not going to get into the match.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

NEXT WEEK?


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

So No Taker Tonight then.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Weak sauce. Why not just have the fucking match now?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

John Locke said:


> Smart to do it next week w/ no Rock scheduled.


:troll


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Why does Cena have the ability to make matches...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Brock is going to screw CM Punk


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Lafayette ain't big enough for this match that's what I got out of this segment. :lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

#itskickassseason:cena:cena2fpalm

Waste of fucking time, and is only going to make Punk look weaker.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Insufferable cunt.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gee, I wonder who is gonna be there next week? :brock


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm really hoping CM Punk is added to the match, even if he does lose.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Lesnar to screw punk?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

PUMPED!! cENA IS PUMPED!!

oh my god

CHAMP IS HERE

those who believe on *holds up tshirt*

:no:


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Cena just giving away the storyline..what a dick.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

My hatred for Cena....is growing.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena just gave away spoilers for the next 48 days


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

It's official it's a triple threat! They wouldn't waste time with punk on two episodes on a storyline not leading to his mania match!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well John Cena is James Storm level stupid. Remember when Storm did the same thing against Bobby Roode when he had a title shot in line? 

Why on Earth would anybody just put their title shot on the line like that?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol at cenas broken voice then Heerreee


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

we cant have the rock not getting his limelight tonight can we


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

:romo swerve next week, calling it now


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well that 'Taker rumour has just been shot.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't think it's physically possible to hate a wrestler more than I hate John fucking Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I WILL GO ON TO WRESTLEMANIA AND FACE....


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

haha the classic heel hug


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I love when Punk and Paul look all pleased as punch.

That means shenanigans are imminent.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Commissioner Cena.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

So lets do it next week and piss off the entire crowd.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Really hope they don't do the triple threat. Just have Cena go over this shithead and get it over with.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Lawler just said Cena has lost his marbles.

Hahahaha irony.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Since the Rock wont be on raw next weeks, guess that is why they are doing this match next week. To give fans a reason to tune in.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"I...don't agree with you"

c'mon Cena. That's the best you could come up with


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dat Heyman and Punk smile


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... so we have to wait a week? That probably means no Taker tonight.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Why hype the live crowd up with a huge match... only to say it's going to be next week?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryback to help Punk?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

true story cena


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> This is ridiculous. I'm sorry, but John Cena _did_ earn his title shot. He won the Royal Rumble fair and square. For his character to do this makes no sense whatsoever. This is literally *ridiculous* and it makes his character look *ridiculous*.


So he's completely in character then.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

THE CHAMP IS HERE.

WOOOZZIIESSS~!~!~


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know why, but that shot of Cena staring in the distance with the Wrestlemania sign in the background made me laugh.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punks reaction when Cena said he'd take his spot if he beat Cena was priceless! :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seems to me they might be going for the 3 way at Wrestlemania for the WWE Title.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

So the opening promo was setting up a match to main event next week? What the fuck was that? :kobe


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Gah I would rather see that tonight!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Weak sauce. Why not just have the fucking match now?


They'd likely rather have a big match like that in Dallas, rather than in Lafayette, LA.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hope The Rock doesn't get gassed during his 'celebration'


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Great now Cena will get his win over Punk next week.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here we go. Cena beats his two biggest rivals en route to "redemption." I can't believe they think people will buy into this shit :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

RATIIINGZ!!!11!!!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

This raw just went to complete shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk gon' get :buried again.

fpalm


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

So does someone lay out Rock to kayfabe explain him being gone next two weeks? Not hating, honest question.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol so winning the royal rumble really dosen't mean shit....


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

RATINGZ TIME


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This message board is going to be crazy all week.

Inb4 

inb4 Cena buries Punk

inb4 Lesnar screws Cena

inb4 triple threat.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't look now, fellas. Mr. Ratings is coming up next.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ratings about to shoot through the roof after the break :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mark Henry ah yeah what I really came to see! who's going to the hall of pain tonight?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Henry up next!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Who's next to enter the hall of pain


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ad Time


----------



## Knees2Faces (Jan 4, 2013)

What did I miss? I'm on my way home and can't watch right now.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Smart way to buy time for taker to finalize his decision (And a way out of he decides on no) i guess


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mark Motherfuckin Henry gonna induct another Fool into The Hall Of Pain


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Next week? The fuck is this shit? So tonight's guaranteed to suck then.......


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

X-Static said:


> Seems to me they might be going for the 3 way at Wrestlemania for the WWE Title.


That would be good. Don't want to see another Cena/Rock match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Brock to fuck up cm punks match


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

Chicago next week


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

So Brock will attack Cena, Punk wins and we get our Triple Threat?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk gets screwed in the match.

Punk requests Cena v Punk v Rock


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I wonder how they'll insert Brock into the main event of WM.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

its a shame that this is what punk is turning into. Just jobbing him the fuck out to cena and rock the last 2.5 months.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd love a 'How many World's Strongest Slams can Mark Henry do in 2 minutes' challenge.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't care how much he draws I'm tired of the stupid celebrations and sing alongs and all the other crap.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> PUMPED!! cENA IS PUMPED!!
> 
> oh my god
> 
> ...


No, he said this Chimp is queer.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No mention whatsoever of team Cena's loss to The Shield. Cena didn't even look pissed off and annoyed.

Fucking typical. This is why people hate that bitch!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> So the opening promo was setting up a match to main event next week? What the fuck was that? :kobe


WWE long term planning 

:vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This arena is so small. It has a 1994 Raw feel to it.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

Punk wins with help from Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Decent promo mic wise. the result of the promo was a bit puzzling imo.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

And so begins everyone's high about Rock winning slowly burning down and the realization that Cena's gonna win at WM going up.

May everyone be salty.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Cena/Rock II is WWE's big seller...They're not going to throw in Punk considering all the hype/promo packages. Punk is not going to get into the match.


100% this.

Punk's appeal died with his title reign. You absolutely could have sold him with that, but once it was over, so was his star billing. 

Not sure how this will work. Can't see how Taker logically fits into this either, although that's really the only match left for him.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

The Mother Dragon said:


> Lol so winning the royal rumble really dosen't mean shit....


Lol that's what I thought. Stupid Cena.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"IF" Punk loses then what?

Also...side note but last night i saw the PPV..Rock although i enjoy him is clearly not as entertaining in the ring nor good as before. He really should not main event...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Face it-CM punk isn't getting in on the Rock/Cena match. 

So it boils down to either Lesnar or Undertaker screwing him, setting up the WM match. Lesnar makes more sense storyline wise, but Undertaker is would be even better. 

All comes down to whether Taker can go at WrestleMania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Have The Shield Triple Power Bomb Rock out of the way at Mania, Cena/Punk do their thing, actually have a good match in the Mainevent. Just keep the Roid out of the way. That's the only way a Triple Threat would be good. But it isn't happening. Cena is winning next week.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

this years wrestlemania is gonna be shithouse, ffs why didn't they have cena v punk tonight


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

What a stupid thing to do, you open the show this week and on the FIRST segment of THIS week, all you do is hype NEXT week? That's the definition of killing a crowd.

Thank god for Rock's segment to save it. Championship Celebration should be great.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

theres the swerve it wont be cena vs the rock then ? im betting cena vs brock at mania with punk going over the rock at mania. undertaker having this mania off maybe


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> No mention whatsoever of team Cena's loss to The Shield. Cena didn't even look pissed off and annoyed.
> 
> Fucking typical. This is why people hate that bitch!


Why would he? He's set on facing Rock at Wrestlmania! :jay2


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Is there a need for Cena to Bury punk next week?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Open the show by announcing next weeks main event. Yeah!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Brock Lesnar to cost Cena the match. Punks added Vince the following week adds cena back in the match cuz hes vince and Taker comes out stop Brock Lesnar


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

unk and :cena :buried the Royal Rumble :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is everyone hating on Cena? He was great tonight.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I honestly can't believe Cena's not even touching the fact he got beat yesterday. F U C NA *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was expecting a much better start to Raw.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> 100% this.
> 
> Punk's appeal died with his title reign. You absolutely could have sold him with that, but once it was over, so was his star billing.
> 
> Not sure how this will work. Can't see how Taker logically fits into this either, although that's really the only match left for him.


Punk/Brock at Mania it looks like.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

calling it now cena will have punk in a submission but his shoulders will be on the mat, referee counts to 3 but punk taps at the same time, both men think they've won, and a triple threat match is made


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Destiny said:


> That would be good. Don't want to see another Cena/Rock match.


Same here.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So Cena just gives up his Rumble win?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Gotta love WWE logic. :vince3


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk having that match next week makes me think Taker won't be returning tonight, but next week too. Eh.


----------



## PVader (Jul 15, 2011)

So that promo & the match made just confirmed a WrestleMania Triple Threat in my mind. Next week's match will end in a no-contest.

Also, I think this means no Undertaker...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> And so begins everyone's high about Rock winning slowly burning down and the realization that Cena's gonna win at WM going up.
> 
> May everyone be salty.


We all knew this from the moment rock pinned punk at the rumble


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Feeling tired already


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Next week Cena will kick out 5 GTS and 10 F5's


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

If Taker came back to screw Punk and therefore set up their match, it would be hard to understand why Taker would go after Punk.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really was expecting a PAID FOR BY JACK SWAGGER after that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Thomas Jefferson, sucka!"


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Hoping Dutch and Ricardo have a interaction tonight.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Jefferson.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

erm...I thought that Jefferson thing was going to be some sort of Swagger promo for some reason...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This is just to string us along for a bit I fear, Punk won't be in that title match unk3

Probably having the match next week so Heyman has time to go to the bank and get some cash to pay the Shield :heyman


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

criipsii said:


> Chicago next week


Raw is in Dallas next week, not Chicago.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

YAY. Video package.

Grrrarahh.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Thomas Jefferson...More over than Zack Ryder


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Shield :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So can we expect Swagger and Zeb to cut a shoot promo on Lincoln tonight?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

You'd think Cena might be more surprised about it


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

checkcola said:


> *Have The Shield Triple Power Bomb Rock out of the way at Mania,* Cena/Punk do their thing, actually have a good match in the Mainevent. Just keep the Roid out of the way. That's the only way a Triple Threat would be good. But it isn't happening. Cena is winning next week.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha, look at that! They don't show images of Cena being taken down by The Shield, and he doesn't even mention the match. Classic.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The only person who can beat the Shield is Mark Ratings Henry


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryback is Mad


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Shield prevailed


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

FUCK OFF STRIKER

oooh ryback


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Fella and Ryberg


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryback heel turn!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

lol: "Let's head over to Josh Matthews" = Matt Striker is interviewer.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Ryback to turn heel?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE SHIELD AFTER EFFECT!!!

i like it

faces turning on faces

superhero vs superhero

SHEAMUS VS RYBACK OH SHIT


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol @ the little "pop" Sheamus receives


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

RYBACK VS SHEAMUSSSSS!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ryback/Sheamus feud.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Jericho outta nowhere


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Ryback vs Sheamus Wrestlemania 29


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Jericho :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

those 2 going over the shield at mania


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sheamus is pissed off that Ryback is walking in front of his shot, lol. 

And why does Jericho give a fuck if Sheamus & Ryback beat each other up?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao Ryback*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Jericho


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Get out of my camera shot fella


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback heel turn?

And Jericho!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alim said:


> Why hype the live crowd up with a huge match... only to say it's going to be next week?


To get people to watch next week because the Raw wont be on raw


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Y2J promo with the Shield. I'd mark for that, tbh.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

Cena/Punk next week could only mean one thing, Undertaker is not ready to go for Wrestlemania and it gives them time to fix up a match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That was funny.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Ryback kills Sheamus. Annoying twat.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

There's your 3 guys against the shield at Mania.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Cryme Tyme said:


> So does someone lay out Rock to kayfabe explain him being gone next two weeks? Not hating, honest question.


Bbbbbrrrrooooocccckkkkkk!!!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Shield to get buried at WM unfortunately


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, why the hell does Jericho care about this at all?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey look some personality showed up


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"That make u mad huh, make you mad" - Jericho


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why is Sheamus and Ryback upset about last night but Cena is all happy go lucky?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jericho is with The Shield.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Really was expecting a PAID FOR BY JACK SWAGGER after that.


That would have been epic.

Anyway, this Ryback douche is getting really lame, really quick. It's almost at Dwayne levels.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

The GOAT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh no, don't get Jericho involved with these idiots. He's above this.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

The voice of reason


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

these three vs shield at mania?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jericho is a Vince Guy. He'll stop the shield!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why is Y2. . .

"I wish Jericho would stop being a snarky asshole troll to cheerlead the Superfriends," said no one. Ever.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Jericho's in? Random as fuck :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Coming to TNA 2015 2JY


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Haha, look at that! They don't show images of Cena being taken down by The Shield, and he doesn't even mention the match. Classic.


Cena wasn't in that match, it was only Seamus and Ryback who lost. :vince4

Jericho bringing together a group of ragtag wrestlers to take down the shield would be pretty great.


----------



## tj666 (Jul 12, 2011)

JERICHO TO BECOME THE FOURTH MEMBER OF THE SHIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I AM A SHIELD MARK!!

fuck all you marks if i gotta stand by myself

I WILL

 I mark for THE SHIELD

I MARK FOR THE SHIELD!! <3


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Y2J!!!!!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

You do all realise this match with Punk has one purpose and that's to make Cena look strong by defeating Punk for the first time before he takes on The Rock. Oh and to boost ratings for next week with the casuals who think theres a chance something unpredictable could happen. It won't, they've already announced Cena/Rock Rematch and made it official.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho!!!


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Jericho says fuck TNA


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JERICHO GETTING INVOLVED WITH THE SHIELD? :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jericho Saved Us, You Hear That Vince Jericho Want a Title Bitch


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

shield leader


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Dixie must be in tears right now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What makes Jericho think he can do better than Cena?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ryback appears to have grown about 4 inches in height since last night. Cross dressing, high heel wearing, Goldberg wannabe.

Is there anything about him that isn't forced and fake?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh jesus. Shield vs Ryback, Y2J and Sheamus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shield wrestling tonight on raw!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Shield mentioned on another level compared to the NWO? :kobe

Just stop Chris


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jericho "Stop calling SpikeTV"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> The Shield :mark:


Awesome in the shield we trust


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Since my power couldn't survive the snow last night, so I lost the ppv mid-chamber match, I'm just learning who won what now. 

Where I'm 15 minutes behind you folks, I'm just at the beginning of the Cena/Punk/Heyman opening. Starting the show promoting the next week's event is rather dumb.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

- Cena 
+ Jericho


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Well John Cena is James Storm level stupid. Remember when Storm did the same thing against Bobby Roode when he had a title shot in line?
> 
> Why on Earth would anybody just put their title shot on the line like that?


I guess he didn't think he'd really be feeling sorry for his own damn luck. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So The Shields first loss is on Raw then?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Jericoh turning heel and going to allign with Shield? great :/


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Shield match tonight? Woo!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryback heel teasing. Love it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Here comes the ratings!!!!!!


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ryback is like the worst actor ever lol. Please...


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

jaymo123 said:


> Cena/Punk next week could only mean one thing, Undertaker is not ready to go for Wrestlemania and it gives them time to fix up a match.


Or hopefully, Brock comes in, helps Punk win. Brock starts destroying Cena then Undertaker comes

Once can only pray


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

If Shield go over again could add fuel to the fire to Ryback v Sheamus. If they lose then it kinda ruins last night's result.

+ Sin Cara  I'm the only one marking idc :mark:

Edit: Oh Mark Henry. Cara's a jobber now lol.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

FEED ME SHIELD! HAHAHAHA


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Ryback vs Y2J??????


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

RAB said:


> FUCK OFF STRIKER
> 
> oooh ryback


:kobe2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

RATINGS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WATERMELON LOOKIN' ASS....*


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Cryme Tyme said:


> So does someone lay out Rock to kayfabe explain him being gone next two weeks? Not hating, honest question.


next two weeks i thought he may miss next week because of snitch premiere but he is advertised for the week after


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Jericho sure is fired up.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Jericho can't be taller than 5'10


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao 

FEED ME SHIELD


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They're still going on with this Ryback/Shield shit? fpalm.........


I was more excited for WM27....The fuck WWE?


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Yay, Henry is going to kill sin cara.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That attire on Sin Cara :bosh ugly


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RIP Sin Cara.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

After that nice promo by Jericho we get FEED ME SHIELD. Le Sigh.

THE FUCKING RATINGS! [email protected]@[email protected]!$#@!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR ASS KICKED!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hall of Pain for Botch Cara


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Ratings is gonna eat this .....


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That was really creepy between Sheamus and Ryback.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That segment wasn't homoerotic at all :vince3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Sin Cara, just back from injury? 

Okay, here's Mark Henry.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Sin Cara being feed to Henry


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jericho is with Shield.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

THIS MAKES ZERO SENSE, YOU GUYS.

Wait. Sin Cara vs. Mark Henry?

Something seems inherently unsporting in this matchup.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Prediction, Ryback joins the shield tonight!!!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Sheamus and his psycho eyes.

Mark Henry gonna kill Sin Cara :henry1


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why does Sin Cara look like a Watermelon, against Henry of all ppl?


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Mark Henry> WWE


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Sin cara about to get smashed, loving mark henrys shirt


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Jericho to turn on Sheamus & Ryback, setting up a 3 way for Wrestlemania 

Poor Sin Cara about to be destroyed by Mark Henry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bathroom break.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

:yes My body is ready for The Shield


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Mark Henry always look so sad? lol. 

He always looks like he's on the verge of tears, ha ha.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh fuck yes, DA GAWD, Mark Henry


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

What is this shit arena they're in?


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

This is looking like Cena's year. Beats Punk next week, beats The Rock at Wrestlemania, might as well book him to beat Taker at Wrestlemania as well


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMAO SIN CARA ABOUT TO GET HIS MASK SPLIT


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Poor Sin Cara. How far has he fallen.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Sin Cara is gonnna dieee lol.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Good segment just now. They're going with SHeamus v Ryback for WM. Could be a fun feud.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lol at Sheamus' face 

Henry :mark: KILL HIM


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

This crowd is D.E.A.D. 

Like even the crickets have stopped chirping.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Is Ryback capable of saying anything other than "feed me..."?


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

jericho wont be on raw for a week after this, shield will beat him down.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HEELry time!


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

lol where the hell did Jericho come from is what I thought... I prefer him over Orton though.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry :mark: Idc if it's just a squash.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Goodnight Sin Cara.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Weren't there rumours of Jericho/Ryback at Wrestlemania? I wonder if that starts tonight.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Jericho involved with the shield. Guy mustve wanted to work with shield and ryback.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone else smell a Jericho Swerve?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Sin Sara?

Lawler just botched Sin Cara's name. Poor Sin Cara can't get away from botching.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

King just said "Sin Sara".. god damn racist senile pedo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Henry, destroy the mood lighting!


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Cena to win against Punk next week, Win against Rock at WrestleMania and then... a long title reign of "The Champ is Here!"... yeah.. im jumping out of my seat for this.... /sarcasm

When Punk loses next week (and im sure that he will), even if he loses due to someone interfering it has to have to hurt any hype for whatever match that he would be in at WrestleMania. Punk at this point is no different than Christian or Jericho whining for rematches, losing match after match.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Ryback appears to have grown about 4 inches in height since last night. Cross dressing, high heel wearing, Goldberg wannabe.
> 
> Is there anything about him that isn't forced and fake?


What? He was always tall, still can't help but lol at all those 5'6" IWC warriors calling a 6'3" guy short.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *WATERMELON LOOKIN' ASS....*


Well I guess it's appropriate that Henry's about to tear his ass up then.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Sin Cara has rock bottom'd so bad. Poor dude.*


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

my boy is back!!!!

yes i know he has been back a while but someone gonin get ther ass kick!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sin Jobra to the rescue!! Time to show Henry his bad ways!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nobody mentions the look Ryback gave when Nexus was mentioned?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I wonder who'll win this match...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Green Ranger attire.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mark Henry-No Mic-No Promo-No Problem. 

THAT'S WHAT I DO


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> So can we expect Swagger and Zeb to cut a shoot promo on Lincoln tonight?


"I was soon glad that ***** lover was killed. John Wilks Booth was a true american".

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Whatever happened to Sin Cara's tag team with Mysterio?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Is Ryback capable of saying anything other than "feed me..."?


WAKE UP!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Mark Henry is looking pretty good, glad to see him back


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Was it me or did Y2J do the taunt for The Worm between Sheamus and Rybacks chest?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Sin Cara looks like a giant string bean.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Is Ryback capable of saying anything other than "feed me..."?


Sadly, he does say more (pun not intended).


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho is not turing heel hes too over as a face. If anything the shield will take out Jericho so he can do his 10 day Australia tour with Fozzy


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Jericho is with Shield.


Setting up Jericho vs Ryback at WM29


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Is Ryback capable of saying anything other than "feed me..."?


"WAKE UP!"

regular chatterbox that guy

:StephenA


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:henry


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Vince told Sin Cara to dress as a watermelon to wrestle a black guy.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is what Henry does


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

King187 said:


> Ryback is like the worst actor ever lol. Please...


Bitch please


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

The pisslight is not even on. Sin Cara is just a jobber now. Truly a masterpiece signing by Triple H.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

David vs Goliath

David ain't winning unk2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Sin Cara. Jobbing to Mark Henry. Yikes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*THAT'S WHAT I DO! *


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SMASH THAT MELON!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DATS WUT I DO!!!!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i actually don't see jericho turning heel again so soon. this is more about sheamus vs ryback in my opinion.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Jericho + Shield vs Sheamus, Ryback, Orton and...Mark Henry?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Wait, "The Shield" will have a match tonight?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RIP Sin Cara


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cara has been inducted


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Goodnight Sin Cara


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Jordo said:


> Bitch please


Hey he was boss in the Longest yard!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I almost feel bad for Sin Cara...

















Almost.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Loudness said:


> What? He was always tall, still can't help but lol at all those 5'6" IWC warriors calling a 6'3" guy short.


Shut up you fucking bellend. Ryback is NOT 6'3", simple as. Now jog on.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for coming Sin Cara


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

T'is all about making Mini. Rey job.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Now we just need Rey Mysterio to dress up like a chicken.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Perfect use of Sin Cara


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Steve Blackman is the leader of the shield.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Remember when Cara coming was a big deal and he would replace Myyterio?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eating BIG MACS! THAT'S WHAT I DO!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sin Cara deserved it.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Khali hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cara's getting beat so bad it looks like it's turning into an episode of Oz.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, my god. You mentioned him in-thread and they decided to send him out.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Bitch please


YOU CAN TELL THE FUTURE!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Khali? Seriously?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

RATINGS KHALI


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Khali with the save?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

What!? no!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Come on Khali hurry up and get to the ring, we only have 3 hours.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If we get Khali vs. Henry at Wrestlemania, I swear..

:lmao :lmao


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

KHALI!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Should get to the ring by the third hour


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Jordo said:


> Bitch please


Now Khali comes out, i'm blaming you for this damn it...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Why does Sin Cara look like a Watermelon, against Henry of all ppl?


haha...thats hilarious :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO Khali.....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jordo said:


>


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

kick his ass, henry


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

If Khali/Henry happens it might be worse than Khali/Kane at WM 23


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not Khali...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't tell me they're about to put Khali in a feud against Henry. Please, God. No.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Khali on his way for the slowest rescue of all time.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh please no I love Henry but don't put him in a program with Khali


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

lol are they really pushing a henry/khali feud again?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

As much as Khali sucks-He needs to be more serious like this.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Please end his career Henry


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

DafuQ!!!!!


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Sin Cara to join Hornswoggle and Great Khali's weird inbred entourage! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Khali Vs. Henry feud? Really WWE? Really?! 

You make Henry an unstoppable monster just to set him up for Khali??? REALLY?!?!


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

Mark Henry looks unimpressed.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ugh. Not a Khali/Henry feud fpalm


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just think..in 20 minutes when Khali makes it down to the ring, we might see a fight.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh fuck this


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Mark Henry ain't got time for that.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cryme Tyme said:


> Steve Blackman is the leader of the shield.


Words could not even begin to describe the excitement that would surge through me if that happened.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Khali vs Henry at Mania? :vince


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Jordo said:


> Bitch please


Lol that selling against Henry last week was worst of all time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

FUCK NO. NO. NO. NOT KHALI/HENRY AT MANIA fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Henry = ratingz


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Henry running away from Khali :fpalm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh HELL NO
GOD NO PLEASE. DAMNIT NO FUCK


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

KHALI VS HENRY - WM 29, LMFAO


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I sincerely hope this isn't what they have for Mark Henry for Wrestlemania..


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Khali/Henry at Wrestlemania = $$$$$


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Tell me they are not doing Henry/Khali for Wrestlemania? :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Gif that Henry dance.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Khali :lol

Mark Henry making fun of Khali's dance omg :lmao


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Does khali have a dildo shoved up his ass walking like that?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

business has picked up.............NOT!


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Lmao at Henry!


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

HENRY HAHAHAHAAHAHAHA I LOVE YOU


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

But seriously?!

They built Henry up so he can have a match with The Great Khali...?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mark wants a lapdance


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao HENRY IS GOD


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

GIF THAT HENRY SHUFFLE :lmao :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Khali running down the ram---fuck sakes."


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Gif henry dancing please :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats all you good for anyway, dancing


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Khali...?

Really, Khali.

Fuck. fpalm

:lmao "Get outta here wid dat thang. If I wanted to dance, I'd get a date" Henry is awesome*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We need a gif of Mark Henry dancing. Right now.

Really hope they aren't about to go for a Henry/Khali feud though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Khali vs Henry literally might make me slit my wrist.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao @ the dance

Mark Henry fucking OWNS


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL Henry :lmao.....

This goddamn company.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mark Henry has the best one liners.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao GREATEST OF ALL TIME.

"I WANT TO DANCE I GET A DATE."

"THAT'S ALL YOU DO ANYWAY."


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Khali is an absolute embarrassment.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Loudness said:


> What? He was always tall, still can't help but lol at all those 5'6" IWC warriors calling a 6'3" guy short.


He's not 6 foot three. He's probably 5 foot 10 or 11 without boots.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Mark Henry dancing> Raw


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Khali vs Henry at Wrestlemania? God no...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

bring henry back, make him look strong for 2 weeks then have him run away from the great khali out of all people fpalm fpalm fpalm I have no words, I just dont


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> This crowd is D.E.A.D.
> 
> Like even the crickets have stopped chirping.


They killed him before the show even started, announcing a main event for NEXT WEEK on the FIRST segment. But Rock can save it, in the next 2 hours at least if they're not doing 4-5 random filler matches between it.

Henry is awesome.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

already looking forward to all the Henry dance gifs tomorrow


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Henry gives zero fucks about Khali!!! I love this guy!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You a dancer!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

LOL at Henry KHALI!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

FFS this better not be Henry's match at 'Mania. Khali?!


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Terrible....


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

KHALI? LOL.

Henry is better than that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe building to a WWE Mainevent matchup for later in the week?


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

I will fuck someone up if this is what Henry will wasted on at Wrestlmania


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Henry is incredible.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

According to Cole, everyone 'marches' down to the ring.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

HENRY IS THE FUCKING GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lol @ Mizark


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HENRY JIGGING TO THE BEAT :lmao


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

"That's all you good for is dancing."

roflroflroflroflrofl


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Henry...vs fucking Kali?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Entertainia XXIX: Khali vs. Henry

Can't wait wens


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Hall of Pain has been closed for renovations.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Shut up you fucking bellend. Ryback is NOT 6'3", simple as. Now jog on.


Strong immaturity, probably hit a nerve there (clearly signs of napoleon complex). Sheamus is 6'4" and he's eye to eye to him. He looks the way he does because he has stocky legs, which are rare for taller guys.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

look like Sheamus or Ryback will turn heel tonight.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

dont tell me they are going to make a henry vs khali match for wrestlemania


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

No Cole the question is "Was that accidental or not?"

The question is "Who the fuck cares?"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Miz vs Ceasro? :shaq


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I NEED that Mark Henry dance gif :lol

Gold. Pure gold.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't tell me Henry vs Khali is taking place at WM. fpalm


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Henry going to take Nattie away from Khali? Ratings!!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Cesaro vs Miz once in a lifetime!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I swear if Cesaro jobs to Miz I'll be pissed.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Christ, Khali moves at the speed of erosion...find someone else for Henry to destroy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Regular Match at PPV

No DQ Match next night for free. 

Doh'K!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure what to think of The Shield wrestling on Raw.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> YOU CAN TELL THE FUTURE!


:cool2


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Proc said:


> already looking forward to all the Henry dance gifs tomorrow



In about 30 mins.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

ffs wwe, henry is a beast, should of just let him maul khali to death


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They should just save Cesaro/Miz for Wrestlemania


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Shield first match on raw. should be good.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Henry came out and attacked Khali, WWE's logic is ridiculous!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dats all you do is dance!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, they start the feud off with stipulation matches, have the big culmination PPV match be a regular in the middle of the ring match, and then the rematch on TV is no DQ.

I don't see the logic in this one.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jericho with dat heel turn? It was rumoured when he returned


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sheamus to turn heel and be revealed as The Shield's leader. Called it now.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

shouldnt be giving away the shield on free TV
killing their mystique


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh God, Miz - Cesaro No DQ. Please don't tell me this is where Cesaro's 6 month US reign ends with a low blow > roll up 3 count...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

damn...

Ryback looks huge

like, abnormally huge

 seriously the guy's like..

didn't they outlaw that stuff...? you know what stuff!


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

When you have nothing better to do... fight the Shield.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why are they wasting Henry with Khali? FFS.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So, Henry was not given the win at EC so he could face FUCKINGT KHALI!? Fuck you Vince


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I want a Jericho and Ambrose lock up in the match so bad...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Henry Showing off some of that Sexual Chocolate Swag


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Obviously, they're setting up for a Henry/Khali match at 'Mania, which I expect Henry to carry.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Mark Henry is so refreshing yet so simple


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

MetLife Stadium in New York? Except it's in East Rutherford. WWE and that Jersey embarrassment.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol @Ryback22, poor guy couldn't get it first.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So'd they feed Sin Cara to Henry? Might be safe to say they've given up on him as the next kid-friendly masked star. No need, now that they have Generico in the wings.:mark:

But Mark Henry shouldn't be anywhere near Khali's dancing fools.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Actually thinking about it, I could see Shield coming in to fuck up Miz during the no DQ match, then Miz returning the favour tonight in their match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Regular Match at PPV
> 
> No DQ Match next night for free.
> 
> Doh'K!!!


Dat creative team booking


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HENRY VS KHALI AT WM.

SUPER CARD


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

jericho gunna put over the shield...AE holdovers should take notes that that's how you put up and coming talent over, and not by requesting sentimental title reigns.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Are The Shield heels? Aren't they just mercenaries?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Shield is going over again,this how they write Jericho off tv


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Miz getting a jobber entrance on wwe active


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate party movies.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Dixie must be in tears right now.


I don't get it

why?

you mean TNA? they tried signing jericho?

i don't get it..


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

bing sucks


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Are The Shield heels? Aren't they just mercenaries?


So they're tweeners?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

wrasslinsreal said:


> ffs wwe, henry is a beast, should of just let him maul khali to death


Yeah, having Henry run from Khali was kind of dumb.

Really hope these two aren't about to have a match at Wrestlemania. It's shaping up to be underwhelming enough as it is.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What is wrong with WWE Creative?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

GothicBohemian said:


> So'd they feed Sin Cara to Henry? Might be safe to say they've given up on him as the next kid-friendly masked star. No need, *now that they have Generico in the wings*.:mark:


Ole ole ole ole! Ole! Ole!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Sheamus to turn heel and be revealed as The Shield's leader. Called it now.


They don't need a leader.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

zxLegionxz said:


> Shield is going over again,this how they write Jericho off tv


Right here. He's got a small tour with Fozzy. Shield gonna look like bosses again!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Miz is going over. I went to the stupid wwe app and striker was pumping miz up.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

The shield wrestling on raw makes me smile.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

squeelbitch said:


> dont tell me they are going to make a henry vs khali match for wrestlemania


that feud can end on smackdown this week.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Really don't want to sere a Khali match at Mania.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DAT Holly Willoughby ad :kobe4

Henry is fucking gold :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Jericho with dat heel turn? It was rumoured when he returned


While I'm all for Jericho turning heel, the question is why? He's been a face for about 2 months total (excluding the break as that obviously doesn't count).


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

as bad as the match between henry and khali would be, if the build up is anything like tonight, with henry going out of his way to be extra entertaining(because khali sucks), i'm all for it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Antonio cesaro jobbing entrance


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I got a bad feeling about the shield match...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Not sure what to think of The Shield wrestling on Raw.


Enjoy it!!!

My body is ready for The shield.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> According to Cole, everyone 'marches' down to the ring.


Except Ryback. 

He marches 'round the ring!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

A sneak peak at the creative staff an hour before telecast.










Looks like they pulled all the stops tonight. Should be a RAW for the ages.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cesaro should burn the USA's flag.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Jobber entrances on a 3 hours show :mark:


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Are we gonna get Rey Mysterio vs. Sin Cara at WM29?


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Sadly, he does say more (pun not intended).


Holy shit 10/10 response.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

thegame2432 said:


> Shield first match on raw. should be good.


This would technically be their second Raw match, the first one turned into a brawl so it couldn't really begin.

Let's hope there isnt a repeat.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hate party movies.












one of the GOATs


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

cesaro and miz will both be in the ring


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Strong immaturity, probably hit a nerve there (clearly signs of napoleon complex). Sheamus is 6'4" and he's eye to eye to him. He looks the way he does because he has stocky legs, which are rare for taller guys.


I'm 5'11", I'm simply annoyed by your idiocy. If you think Ryback is genuinely 6'3" you're a fool. Also watch him at Elimination Chamber next to Sheamus last night, he was clearly a good 3/4 inches shorter, yet tonight in a close up promo they're suddenly pretty much the exact samw height? Right...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Wasting Henry on Khali at WM? fpalm 

As for Jericho, he's probably turning heel on Ryback or Sheamus.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> While I'm all for Jericho turning heel, the question is why? He's been a face for about 2 months total (excluding the break as that obviously doesn't count).


Jericho is about to go on tour with his band again for a short while. Shield is about to kill him tonight to write him off.

...Or maybe Ryback turns and kills Jericho, joining Shield.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

FANDANGO


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Fandango :lmao

Jobber entrances for both Miz and Cesaro.

WWE sure are smart about filling up time...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously, this is a waste of Henry's talent. He's so good, yet they're booking him against Khali? Fuck Vince.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

For the love of Christ...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fan.....Dan.....GO GO GO GO GO


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

fandango!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Everyone talking about how The Shield is going to take out Jericho. It will probably be Ryback to set up Ryback vs Jericho. Jericho said a while back that WWE needed to invest in him and put him over cause the crowd was loving what he was doing. What better way for that to happen than for Jericho to actually back up his words.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fandango :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

As silly as this gimmick is, Johnny Curtis' body is on point for it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FAN*DONG*O


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fandango is a poofter


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FANDANGO


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey I'm all cool with fandango if he keeps that fine piece of ass as his valet.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I feel weird when FANDANGO looks at me right in the eys

 what does this mean

what! :no:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Why would anyone go for this Fandagoo character? seriously?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i think if anyone joins the shield, it'll be orton


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Is anyone even interested in Fagdango?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Will Fandango ever debut?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> MetLife Stadium in New York? Except it's in East Rutherford. WWE and that Jersey embarrassment.


At least NJ is in the Graphic. They got that right. Unlike the NY Jets and NY Giants.


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Fandango is a Pokemon. He can only say his name.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fandango :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Destiny said:


> Really don't want to sere a Khali match at Mania.


It'd be acceptable if all it was was:

Mark Henry talks shit coming down to the ring.

1 min. squash.

Mark Henry talks shit going up the ramp. Mark dances.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

2 jobber entrances for a 1 on 1 match fpalm


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Fandango..that's main event material right there...


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Fandango with a Strictly Come Dancing gimmick. :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

No DQ.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did... did both competitors really just get jobber entrances? Is this really what we've come to?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Fandango reminds me of a young mark henry


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang, no Wyatt vignettes tonight then.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh Fanny-dango...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! Selling an injury from a week ago???? 

What a crazy idea!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Miz vs Cesaro, Again?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Fan.....DANGOOO...OHHHHHH.....OHHHH...OHHH...Ohh..oh..o...*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Jericho is about to go on tour with his band again for a short while. Shield is about to kill him tonight to write him off.
> 
> ...*Or maybe Ryback turns and kills Jericho, joining Shield*.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Enough with Fandango. Please. I'm begging ya.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Just kill him already, Cesaro!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

My God. Two jobber entrances.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SERIOUS QUESTION TO THE FLOOR: Is Ryback turning Heel? Is the WWE positioning him to be a monster heel starting tonight..?

hmm...

I'm getting this vibe we might see a Ryback monster heel turn


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cesaro swinging Miz into that guard rail is awesome.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Now it's fondango? Weird accent of saying it. Like Curtis but taking way too long to debut.


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Miz should just keep hitting him in the groin and win.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Pay $50 bucks to see the match end in a DQ. 

Get the same match free on cable next night. 

Thanks WWE.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

King defending Miz. fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Seeing how over Cesaro is I wish the WWe would hurry up and bring Chris Hero to the main roster


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Yay more Cesaro!


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Gonna be Ryback Sheamus, can't see it any other way to be fair.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They better now have Ryback as the 'mastermind" behind Shield or something stupid like that. Looks like Miz is getting punished for being a horrible face.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Will Fandango ever debut?


Probably on NXT


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like between Miz, King and Cole, Cesaro is having to work way too hard to negate the cunt factor out there right now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Raw is a joke now....

just turned it on a saw the Fandango promo and 2 jobber entrances for people that are supposed to be relavent


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

shutupchico said:


> i think if anyone joins the shield, it'll be orton


That would be interesting


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Are these goons chanting, "Where's Brad Maddox?"

I'm confused.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


>


:cool2


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Cesaro turning into a straight bad ass, he's like APA Bradshaw badass with foreign swag


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

'Injured' Miz gets to wrestle 

Uninjured guys backstage are nowhere to be seen

:vnce4


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Two former allies collide!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

If Rock's celebration is the highlight of this show, I may just start going back to watching the "RAW in 5 minutes" YouTube videos.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

PG guys, PG.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

CharliePrince said:


> SERIOUS QUESTION TO THE FLOOR: Is Ryback turning Heel? Is the WWE positioning him to be a monster heel starting tonight..?
> 
> hmm...
> 
> I'm getting this vibe we might see a Ryback monster heel turn


To be fair I think that's why they'll pull a Ryback/Henry for WM. Monster face vs Monster heel. Put Khali in the pre-show battle royale.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cesaro is dominating. So good.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> SERIOUS QUESTION TO THE FLOOR: Is Ryback turning Heel? Is the WWE positioning him to be a monster heel starting tonight..?
> 
> hmm...
> 
> I'm getting this vibe we might see a Ryback monster heel turn


there's only room for 1 monster heel right now, and that heel's name is Mark "it's what I do" Henry


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Pay $50 bucks to see the match end in a DQ.
> 
> Get the same match free on cable next night.
> 
> Thanks WWE.


But this is NO DISQUALIFICATION :vince2:


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

What are they chanting?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just getting in. Anything good happen?


Go Cesaro!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck him up cesaro


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CharliePrince said:


> SERIOUS QUESTION TO THE FLOOR: Is Ryback turning Heel? Is the WWE positioning him to be a monster heel starting tonight..?
> 
> hmm...
> 
> I'm getting this vibe we might see a Ryback monster heel turn


No I see this guy turning heel http://youtu.be/94YC4EgnfuA


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Shield doesn't need a new member.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Calling it Now Triple Power Bomb though table to Jericho by the Shield


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Alright, I've had enough. This is awful. Time to change the channel.

I hear C-SPAN is showing a marathon of senatorial hearings followed by a public reading of the bill of rights.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Glass Shatters said:


> If Rock's celebration is the highlight of this show, I may just start going back to watching the "RAW in 5 minutes" YouTube videos.


It's most likely to be the highlight of the show, unfortunately.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

THAT'S WHAT YOU GET, THAT'S WHAT YOU GET MAN IT'S PAYBACK


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

SHATTERED DREAAAAAAAAAAAAMS


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a shame we've got no JBL tonight.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> What is wrong with WWE Creative?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

the only match the should involve henry and khali at wm is a 2 on 1 gangrape on natalya


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tap out -_-


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

MIZZZZ!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

.................................

I don't even.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck that...........


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

This is so backwards surely they should've had the match which ended in DQ BEFORE the PPV and then had the match at EC as no dq. I mean wtf it doesn't exactly require 46 chromosomes. Although I'm glad Miz never won the title.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

That won't sit well with cesaro fans.. Oh lord.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not..

gay for Cesaro or anyhting

I'm not a fandango for him! but uhh

he's old country strong

SERIOUSLY

Cesaro is OLD COUNTRY STRONG

he's like Bruno Sammartino where he's not that muscular/roided up but is unnaturally strong

this is known OH FFS he tapped to the figure 4?!

fuck you Vince!

FUCK YOU VINCE MCMAHON!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz goes over clean, wow. Kinda surprised.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The Miz!!!


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

nevermind, they just killed Cesaro's momentum


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> Two former allies collide!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I see wood


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I hate you Vince


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

What the Fuck?!?!?!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow. Ceasaro dominates the entire match and Miz wins in 2 moves?

K.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Great job setting Cesaro back 2 months


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Seriously? Well at least thank God it wasn't for the title.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Cesaro v miz at wrestlemania...

It's going to be full of rematches


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

......


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I always forget whether it is a title match or not.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck, those uppercuts are brutal.

Ugh this IS BULLSHIT. FUCK SAKE.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This is so stupid. The Miz doesn't even know how to apply the freaking figure 4 lock. Disgusting.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK?

I'm going back to bed. I was having a pretty solid nap before Raw.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Ugh we gotta see this shit fued continue


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz getting some retribution with that win.

Oh well.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CESARO :buried :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

An injured Miz defeats Cesaro...fuck.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:lmao that sounded German and he clearly speaking English.

edit: What I'm behind. Shitty finish. Boo


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

At least it was actually a figure four this time.....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, that was complete bullshit...

I could do a better figure four and I'm 42 with a lethal case of psoriatic arthritis.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This show is making my head hurt from the stupid booking.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a nice match. Glad to see a match with weapons on RAW again at least.

That Figure 4 looks horrific though.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stop using the Figure Four, Miz.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

US champ jobs after PPV win. Nice job WWE


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck the Miz


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn Cesaro lasted about 3 seconds in that Figure Four? Thought that match was for the belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He tapped way too fast,and god the miz sucks.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Can someone please tell me how many times a champion has lost a non-title match in the last two years?

WHAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT!?!?!?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Booooo!


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

what I thought this was a title match!?

so much about no American can beat Cesaro


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

God in heaven.........


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

Hopefully, Cena loses His WM Match with the Rock to Punk.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this company is dead in 7yrs ffs


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> one of the GOATs


Agreed. One of the few exceptions for me.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

lol @ cole not being able to tell the differnce between german and english haha


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Quit the bitchin at least they're doing some sort of storyline


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kinda disappointed that was so short. Still liking this feud though.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

First Raw in a while, and now I remember why I stopped watching. :cornette


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Um... okay...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Miz just made Cesaro tap quicker than any figure-four has made anyone tap before.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

last night's match was WAY better


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JC00 said:


> Great job setting Cesaro back 2 months


Losing one match sets you back 2 months? Holy shit. He's going to be back to 1955 at the Enchantment Under The Sea dance after two more losses.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE always has the contenders win clean over the mid-card title holders. That's nothing new.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Inb4 everyone crying about racism.

Swaggers hair.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here come the racists


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Cesaro tapped? Boo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol this stuff with Zeb is just so funny anymore


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

State of the union, I love it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Command and Conquer: Swag Alert


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> SERIOUS QUESTION TO THE FLOOR: Is Ryback turning Heel? Is the WWE positioning him to be a monster heel starting tonight..?
> 
> hmm...
> 
> I'm getting this vibe we might see a Ryback monster heel turn


 I hope so, but the WWE is making it obvious, which means it will probably be Jericho turning. It makes way more sense for Ryback to turn heel, thus the WWE probably wont do it

Wow Swagger looks like a tool


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

LMAO Dont tread on me!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SO we'll see Miz pick up the US title at Wrestlemania. Greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/user/WeThePeopleZeb


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

What an expensive set.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Zeb


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Swagger "Tell them why!" LOL!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE!

...why would they ever give such a catchy chant to goddamn heels?!

WE. THE. PEOPLE!

WE THE PEOPLE!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks more like Doomsday Preppers then Monday Night Raw.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

am i watching FOX news??


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

What the fuck is this? Been out of the loop.awhile


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Zeb :mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fuck swagger looks funny with the fringe


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

This should go well in Louisiana.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Does Swagger think covering his eyes with his hair is making him look more badass? Looks emo as fuck.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Zeb

Swagger looks like he's cold.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

one year jobbing to number one contender just cuz he took a few weeks off and grew a beard
FUCKING LOL


----------



## kickhisheadin (Nov 2, 2010)

Jack "Merica" Swagger


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Still can't believe that SWAGGER is in this match out of the blue. Why?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

someone tell this guy the south will NOT rise again.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh thank God they're not having Swagger do the speaking. This could possibly work!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Not looking forward to Del Rio/Swagger feud.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't Tread on Me flag in the background. Fuckin’ perfect.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I hate this guy, so he must be heelin' pretty good.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Call out all of the Mexicans, Zeb.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Mario on mid-life crisis and roided up Owen Wilson! :mark:
*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I like Swagger's new look. He looks like someone who hit rock bottom and will listen to any idiot that helps him.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

I hate this Swagger Gimmick, even with the great mouthpiece, new song, attitude and look. Just hate this dated gimmick


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

YES!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DEY TUK ERR JERBS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

X-Static said:


> Stop using the Figure Four, Miz.


Or at least learn to properly fucking apply is FFS


Hey, where'd my sig go?


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Swagger now has a parrot gimmick. ;( This sucks, why not just keep the eagle.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dutch Mantell :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Was watching on stream, took me a good 10 seconds to realize this was still WWE programming and not some commercial.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EXACTLY.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> He tapped way too fast,and god the miz sucks.


 
Umm....he'd just bashed his knee full speed into the chair, and then landed throat first on the other chair.

So his already injured knee was put in the figure four, and he was holding his throat and struggling to breathe at the same time. So obviously he tapped fast.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio! The voice of the underprivileged minorities living in America!!!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

go zeb u racist motherfucker (Y)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a shame that such a great manager had to be wasted on Jack Swagger.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

If Obama aint gonna do nutin about it...Jack Swagger is gonna do it one bingo hall at a time.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What a set...looks like one of those "First Baptist Double Wide trailers of the Lord"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol We the people!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How is Swagger the heel when he is telling the truth


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Zeb is awesome! Swag looks like a lumberjack...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

youtube/wethepeoplezeb explodes to millions of subscribers

lol

fuck the wwe they make everything GOLD

 catchy ass chant to goddamn heels

we the people

WE. THE. PEOPLE!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

People clapping the audience after that promo :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is actually a pretty awesome gimmick they got going with Swagger/Zeb


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao jerry doesnt want to touch that BECAUSE HE AGREES WITH EVERYTHING ZEB SAYS


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

"I'm not going to touch that"

That's because we know you can do a lot worse, Lawler.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Uncle Zeb reminds me a little bit of Skinner, the Alligator Man.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Now they're going to fucking plug Punk Vs Cena match all night ffs


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Is this seriously on my tv in 2013? It's not funny in the slightest.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It would be awesome if the crowd when Del Rio and Swagger have a segment the crowd cheers Swagger and chants USA and shits all over Del Rio I would love to see that


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

So they're basically doing JBL/Eddie with Swagger/Del Rio? ... sigh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Swagger needs a manager bad to get over and i know Vince is jizzing in his pants with the whole "political" gimmick his manager does


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

Another celebration... what?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I just hope that it wont be a double DQ or some shit like that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eurgh not another corny Rock promo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol I really like that they are letting some of these midcarders have actual gimmicks again. Personalities.

But... I can see Zeb overshadowing Swagger before long in all honesty. If they just make Swagger out to be the dumb muscle I'm not sure that's going to help too much.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The channel just jumped from 26 subs to 500 in 30 seconds :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I must be the only one who thought that was actually pretty cool.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

swagger went from not being on tv to wm championship match lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Roid to eat up air time telling stories again? I hope not.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> How is Swagger the heel when he is telling the truth


WWE Logic.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Putting Zeb with Swagger fixes the fact Lispy old THWAGGER can't cut a promo but it doesn't fix the main problem with Swagger: 

*HE CAN'T FUCKING WRESTLE. *


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

By the way, http://www.youtube.com/user/WeThePeopleZeb


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rock316AE said:


> Still can't believe that SWAGGER is in this match out of the blue. Why?


illegal immigrants vs. border patrol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> How is Swagger the heel when he is telling the truth


Same way Hassan was considered a heel. Americans don't seem to like being told the truth about there great country.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Let's all subscribe to that YouTube channel.


----------



## dikadeek (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone here actually believe next weeks main event will end clean?


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Mark Henry and Fandango trending on twitter.


This storyline between Swagger and Del Rio is going to get controversial.

Perhaps Punk wins next week and Cena faces Taker! :taker


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Simplyrob said:


> I hate this Swagger Gimmick, even with the great mouthpiece, new song, attitude and look. Just hate this dated gimmick



The gimmick is great, its just crappy because Jack Swagger is awful. If it was someone better, then it would be so much better.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

So is rock going to have a championship celebration every time he defends his belt?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's funny how there is no explanation whastoever in Swagger going from no personality jobber to racist in a matter of a day. It "just happened." DAT WWE LOGIC. :vince


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

We the people!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love this commercial.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Not in my house!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock needs to celebrate a full month after winning the belt in the first place? Rock is a Slowbro.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Cesaro/Miz was pretty good.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Eduard Khil said:


> Uncle Zeb reminds me a little bit of Skinner, the Alligator Man.


When Steve Keirn, formerly one half of the Fabulous Ones, decided to flush his career straight down the toilet..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Striker has just used, we the people


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Same way Hassan was considered a heel. Americans don't seem to like being told the truth about there great country.


you pro 9/11 bro?

NEVER FORGET


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Just keep on refreshing on their channel it gets like 50-100 subs per refresh LOL


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Loving this Zeb/Swagger angle.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does there really need to be a Cena vs Punk match? We all know it's going to be Rock vs Cena 2 at Wrestlemania!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

This president obama is pissin me off, he likes immigrants. What the fuck is up with that? Thats fuckin gay, fuckin gay as hell. Obamas fuckin gay as hell. Pissin me off.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This Rock celebration is going to be cringe-worthy isn't it. Full on tears and giggling from the commentators too.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL AT THE SUBS AT THE YTUBE CHANNEL :lmao

http://www.youtube.com/user/WeThePeopleZeb?feature=watch


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Zeb for President


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeb is absolutely right. He's a face in my book.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> The channel just jumped from 26 subs to 500 in 30 seconds :lmao


One way to get more subscribers 

It's gone past 1,000 now


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Putting Zeb with Swagger fixes the fact Lispy old THWAGGER can't cut a promo but it doesn't fix the main problem with Swagger:
> 
> *HE CAN'T FUCKING WRESTLE. *


*:kobe ??*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I somehow keep expecting a promo that goes something like this:

"That's right, all you Mexicans, go back to Mexico. Blacks, back to Africa. Indians, back to Africa too."

This gimmick just won't end well.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Fenice said:


> Is this seriously on my tv in 2013? It's not funny in the slightest.


It's funny because it's so cliched.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ratings have been disabled for the video....psh


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Is this The Rock's new thing? He's gonna celebrate every time he wins a match?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Blommen said:


> So is rock going to have a championship celebration every time he defends his belt?


The Rock showing up at all nowadays deserves some sort of celebration I suppose.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asenath said:


> I hate this guy, so he must be heelin' pretty good.


Is it because of the Swamp People accent?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

948 subscribers after the promo lol.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> you pro 9/11 bro?
> 
> NEVER FORGET


Knock Knock.

Whose there?

9/11

9/11 who?

You said you'd never forget!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> Just keep on refreshing on their channel it gets like 50-100 subs per refresh LOL


LMFAO it does

WWE is amazing

the machine turns

LOL

das how you plug something! :agree:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That Zeb channel is getting subs :lmao


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

WWE filming this shit at AOC jacking the Freedom Forum show. :cuss:

This is the wrong city to try and build Thwagger heat with this Tea Party, Constiutionalist bullshit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

johnny curtis is the future


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i bet linda mcmahon slips a finger inside herself everytime zeb opens his mouth


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I subscribed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BTNH said:


> So they're basically doing JBL/Eddie with Swagger/Del Rio? ... sigh


Yupp...exactly lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Saint Dick said:


> Cesaro/Miz was pretty good.


it was okay, but there match last night was really good


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> This Rock celebration is going to be cringe-worthy isn't it. Full on tears and giggling from the commentators too.


Jerry and Cole need to be tied up and duct taped to cover their mouths


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Will mike foley be there for the party?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


>


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PAID FOR BY JACK SWAGGER.

Sean Hannity is watching this somewhere...enthusiastically nodding and making a note to buy WWE tickets in the future.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Lo fucking l


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

squeelbitch said:


> i bet linda mcmahon slips a finger inside herself everytime zeb opens his mouth


You mean into her ear right? :argh:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Team Hell No


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I somehow keep expecting a promo that goes something like this:
> 
> "That's right, all you Mexicans, go back to Mexico. Blacks, back to Africa. Indians, back to Africa too."
> 
> This gimmick just won't end well.


I thought he was talking about blacks the first promo he did. Lol.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Swagger and Zeb=Buyrates and Ratings


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Is this The Rock's new thing? He's gonna celebrate every time he wins a match?


FINALLY!!! THE ROCK!!! HAS COME BACK!!!... 

ELECTRIFYING! IF YA SMELLALAOWLAOW! BOOTS TO ASSES!

TEAM BRING IT! PEOPLE'S CHAMP! I GOT GOOSEBUMPS!

:: cue Lawler and Cole laughing like school girls ::


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Team Hell No on the verge of breaking up


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is such gold.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Love the Lincoln quote. Though Barry O is fooling mostly everyone.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

TEAM HELL NOOOO!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ooh comments allowed on Zeb's video's dis gon be good.


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> It's funny how there is no explanation whastoever in Swagger going from no personality jobber to racist in a matter of a day. It "just happened." DAT WWE LOGIC. :vince


A day? Swagger's been away for 6 months.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

man, they've exhausted this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Rock honestly sucks nowadays in the ring. He is winded easily, slow and just bores the shit out of me.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The should just make out and get it over with.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I SUBCRIBE TO ZEB'S WORLD VIEW

ITS SWAGGIE/ZEB TIME!


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

kokepepsi said:


> you pro 9/11 bro?
> 
> NEVER FORGET


 
Except Hassan never said anything remotely pro-Taliban or pro-terrorist.

In fact, he just talked about how stupid people were automatically biased against him.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Man Bryan is funny


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Swaggers return could've been built better with some vignettes, I think he's brainwashed in an indoctrination camp by Zeb Coulter. Would have liked to have seen their relationship develop.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dean/Moxley said:


>


Lol I used that gif yesterday after EC match


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

I just hope these 2 don't come out on my screen. >_________>


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

daniel bryan looks worse of than the tramp i gave 5p too last weekend


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> I somehow keep expecting a promo that goes something like this:
> 
> "That's right, all you Mexicans, go back to Mexico. Blacks, back to Africa. Indians, back to Africa too."
> 
> This gimmick just won't end well.


And all the whites go back to Europe.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

They have completely destroyed Kane's credibility. God damn. :kenny


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Randall, nobody is talking to you. Please stop interrupting when the tag champs are having a marital fight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

As if they never saw orton there


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

I hate how Kane and Bryan are being made as comedy characters


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Orton. Random as fuck :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Manchild D-Bry just doesn't get old.

:lmao Orton


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do not break up team hell no wwe!! Ugh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I totally expected a Jake Roberts cameo there, ha ha.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Team Hell No are breaking up soon.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Will these guys ever Defend the Tag Titles ever again?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This act is horrendous since the second or third time they did the AM skits. End this tag team already.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ORTON!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Orton burying Kane :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Orton telling the truth I can't lie about that


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Orton :mark:

"Talking about me?" :lol*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Kane monster heel again?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL KANE AND ORTONNNN


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Orton heel turn!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha Orton just called Kane Barney the Dinosaur...lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

EMBRACE THE HATE, Kane!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton spitting that truth


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Barney jokes? Is he even on tv anymore?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG, RE-MATCHAMANIA! ORTON/KANE WM29!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

inb4 picutre of Orton hugging Barney. The dinosaur.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Didn't Orton hug Barney in that one picture?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

damnnnn Vickie got some bazookas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

D Bry gonna get his ass owned by the Real American Beast.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL ORTON.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Kane heel turn please!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Orton with dat goat backsttage promo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

massive sexual tension here


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Orton speaking truth.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I knew he was going to say Barney. That motherfucker loves Barney.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Orton speaking the truth right there.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL

Bryan jobbing to Swagger


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I wasn't watching and heard "you talkin' about me?" after the "snake" comment...

...was disappointed it was not Jake Roberts.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Paul and Vickie are made for each other.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

We must cut to the crowd! These fans are CAPTIVATED by this segment!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy Orton mocking hugs and Barney the Dinosaur?










Oh Randy.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ORTON VS KANE AT REMATCHAMANIA :mark: :mark: :mark: Let's do the full set baby


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Heyman is gold


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Hell on has run its course, time for the Big Red Barney!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Career is bigger than life? Dafuq


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wouldn't his career be a part of his life, Vickie?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Spoiler: Orton and Barney














.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> And all the whites go back to Europe.


What are you talking about? White people can't be immigrants. :cornette


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

How I love over-dramatic women.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TripleG said:


> I totally expected a Jake Roberts cameo there, ha ha.


I thought it would of been, would of been awesome


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vicky just kiss Heyman already lmfao!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Paul and Vickie are made for each other.


Can't wait for Heyman and Vickie's live sex celebration.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

REMATCHMANIA IS COMING FOR YOU!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul E is hitting that.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> ORTON VS KANE AT REMATCHAMANIA :mark: :mark: :mark: Let's do the full set baby


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DwayneAustin again."


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

dat show off


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

cole with dat weight joke


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Paul/Vicki sexual tension.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Borias said:


> The should just make out and get it over with.


They already did at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

who is this jobber?

oh there's AJ must be Ziggler


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DOLPH!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Randy Orton mocking hugs and Barney the Dinosaur?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Orton's face :lmao*


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Ziggler!!!!!!!!!! Bitches


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Dolph! Hi AJ!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Shit just got real.

Ziggler.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tits.

Langston, not AJ.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Heyman and Vicki porn... I'd watch.*


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Randy Orton reading these forums???


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

No continuity what so ever. Just a couple weeks ago, Heyman and Vicke were best friends.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you think Vickie and Paul have sex with each other? Anybody ever write fan fiction?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A random singles match between the MITB briefcase holder and the World Champion... Uhhh.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ziggler is always good. Oh he is going to job to Mexican JBL again and to think I was excited.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

everything about this raw seems custom booked to irritate the shit out of me


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

The sexual tension between Heyman and Vickie. :heyman


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

BE A STAR
MAKE FAT JOKES
/logic


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Big E's outfit is horrible, next thing he will be wearing a thong


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dean/Moxley said:


>


I kinda miss 2009-2011 Swagger because of this lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ok... Ziggler is cashing in... probably..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ziggler jobbing to Alberto again. YES!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Has Big E Langston ever had a match?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Ziggy has it all

MITB
The look
A bad bitch
A body guard


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie is awful.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Ziggler and AJ just made me throw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

ZIGGLAH


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Dear Vickie--affecting a life is a bigger deal than affecting a career.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ziggler just doesn't interest me whatsoever


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

COOL RUNNINGS


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Just say no to Predictamania.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Dolph to lose via massive DQ with chairs and interference and cash in?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

JBL was hunting mexicans before it was cool and Swag needs to go for the 80's look. Those 2 are living in different eras.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Time to show off!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

What man would get satisfaction about hanging out with a dude and his girlfriend? Like... what's in this deal for Big E? 

Dude's a fuckin cornball and yet creative probably thinks they have the next Vader.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Langston dude showing more skin than the Divas is just so... wrong :suarez2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ziggler and Del Rio

Keeping it fresh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hate commercials.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"I don't like surprises" :heyman

"I know" :hmm:

I bet Vickie tried to slip her finger up his ass in the bedroom :jones 

DAT Heyman


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Every time I see AJ Kiss, I'm reminded of this lyric from Sam Kinison's Wild Thing remake:

"Every time I kiss you I taste what other men had for lunch!! Only thing that gets you off is to see me in pain but I think I love youuuuu! Wild THING!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolph's either going to job to Del Rio, or Swagger will cost Del Rio the match.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

lol at the liberals in this thread talking crap about zeb and swagger, no wonder people make fun of wrestling


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Heyman and Vicki porn... I'd watch.*


:vince


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ziggler needs to cash in.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ziggler about to lose to Del Rio again...Love It


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Is there a Vickie smile?

Need it with :heyman and do a NOW KISS


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck geordie shore


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Big E's outfit is horrible, next thing he will be wearing a thong


He's gonna Ahmed Johnson it?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Dat AJ...


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

That is not a work kiss. AJ is fosho fucking Ziggler right now


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

uh oh del rio ziggler will big show come out and help ziggler cash in?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Brock L said:


> lol at the liberals in this thread talking crap about zeb and swagger, no wonder people make fun of wrestling


I love a well done gimmick poster.

This is not an example of that.

Go take lessons from KellyKellyFan or something.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Mmm Skyfall.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Why Ziggler about to jobbed to Del Rio Againfpalmfpalm


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Titus O'Neill, Big E Langston, Big Zeke and Mark Henry should form a stable.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Ziggler and Del Rio
> 
> Keeping it fresh.


At least it's not Ziggler/Kofi again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Big E's outfit is horrible, next thing he will be wearing a thong


:langston


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Heyman and Vicki porn... I'd watch.*


Wrestlemania XXX

You got it.


----------



## HeavyWeight (Mar 26, 2012)

They're trolling us, it has to be.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Now Ziggler has a non-title match with the WHC while he has THE FUCKING MITB BRIEFCASE.

VINCE IS FUCKING SENILE.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMjM7292eHk

AJ's new entrance music


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wrestlemania XXX
> 
> You got it.


Now it all makes sense.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Big E needs knee pads dammit.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope this is good as their Main Event encounter.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so what's it gonna be later on tonight wade vs kofi 200 or wade vs orton 700


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> cole with dat weight joke



...................... Speechless..........

As for WM29, I'm still in the dark on what's going happen except Mark vs Kahli and Rio vs Swagger. Plus Dolph. WE all know he will cash that in whoever the winner is between Rio or Swagger.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't care, I'd frost AJ's chin like a cupcake.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Brock L said:


> lol at the liberals in this thread talking crap about zeb and swagger, no wonder people make fun of wrestling


You must not be familiar with the stereotypes associated with wrestling fans.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Heyman and Vicki porn... I'd watch.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

At least I get to look at AJ since they haven't ruined that yet.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

DELLLLLLL RIIIOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

CASH IN PLEASE?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey everybody! Here's a preview of what the Wrestlemania World Title Match probably should have been!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, I'm seeing male cameltoe on Big E. Get new gear.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Henry is not facing Khali at Wrestlemania!! Mania is 7 weeks away.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I am pretty confident that Dolph will cash in after WM...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

So, they are jobbing Ziggler out, again?


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Big E's outfit is horrible, next thing he will be wearing a thong


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

This crowd is terrible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please have ziggler cash it in tonight and win.
YES YES YES


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Send for the man


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the sound of silence!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Albtocho Del Rio and his mexican shit bucket


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy jesus, what is Big E wearing.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

What the fuck is up with crowds these days


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Great ziggler is going to job to del rio......again!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Del Rio back to absolutely no reaction whatsoever. Good.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

WWEs rent a car contract must have expired. Alberto Del Rio just walks to the ring now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is one bad crowd.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I've said before, but I'll say it again.

ADR's cars turned into buckets.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Now Ziggler has a non-title match with the WHC while he has THE FUCKING MITB BRIEFCASE.
> 
> VINCE IS FUCKING SENILE.


It's so... odd.

How can the most successful promoter in the history of Pro Wrestling completely abandon the basics of Pro Wrestling?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I love Ricardo. That is all.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Again no pops for Del Rio!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

legendfan97 said:


> ...................... Speechless..........
> 
> As for WM29, I'm still in the dark on what's going happen except Mark vs Kahli and Rio vs Swagger. Plus Dolph. WE all know he will cash that in whoever the winner is between Rio or Swagger.


:cena4 :rock4?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Literally no pop whatsoever for Del Rio. Is there even a crowd there?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ok Fandango just appeared on my (15 min behind) screen. For whatever reason, the mere existence of something that insane makes me deliriously happy.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler to job again???? Ugh


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SILENCE FOR DEL RIO! WHAT A SHAWKER!!!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What if Dolph actually cashes it in now?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Albtocho Del Rio and his mexican shit bucket


I would like it noted forever that it's a yankee poster in with the racist jokes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Crowd so quiet


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone else feel sorry for Ziggler having to lug around that briefcase for lord knows how long now?! lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> COOL RUNNINGS


really wish people would stop calling Big E Balrog that. He couldn't even polish Sanka's egg


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

SO Ziggler has the MITB and he's having a casual non-title RAW match with the WHC Champion.. Fuck this I'm a tree


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk/Cena next week, Brock will be here, maybe Trips also. Seriously considering going to the AAC in Dallas for Raw.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Can sense a DQ tbh.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:delrio - Dafuq is a Ziggler?


----------



## HeymanGuy1982 (Feb 19, 2013)

*CM Punk vs Cena prediction.....*

Lights go out, implying the shield is attacking Cena.. Lights come back on and CM Punk is layed out by the Undertaker... Thus starting their feud to wrestle mania... RAW takes place in Taker's home state of Texas next week... Could happen, thoughts???


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> I am pretty confident that Dolph will cash in after WM...


He said he will before WM.. But who really knows


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> This is one bad crowd.


NBA All-Star crowd was worse.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT CROSS ARM BAR BREAKER.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

Jordo said:


> Send for the man


for what reason have you sent for the man? You can't just summon him without reason


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess JBL stopped renting out his vehicles to Del Rio after he became WHC


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good one King. Good one.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it's time Big E Langston got a few matches of his own.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Big tittie langston


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's about fucking time. 

Here comes in the Cash in after a run-in by Big Show and Big E. I seriously thought he'd NEVER cash it in.

Big Titty Langston. Poor AJ must be self-conscious around those guns.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

So...... Punk is going have to job to CENA today as well ?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I hate it when people in the crowd wave for being on the Titan Tron.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Please have ziggler cash it in tonight and win.
> YES YES YES


Would make no sense. Two heels at mania? He's not cashing in anytime soon, wish people would realize.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> CASH IN PLEASE?


Damn. Something tells me Big Show KO Punch will help Dolph getting the title. IF true, I think this is the triple threat match for WM29 we was wanting instead of Punk/Cena/Rock. Who knows. Everything in the air.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

What the fuck is wrong with this crowd


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

KingOfKings said:


> So...... Punk is going have to job to CENA today as well ?


Next week.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fucking Cena stuck Ziggler in purgatory.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ziggler is going to win.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So Del Rio only misses when there's buckets involved.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really?!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> really wish people would stop calling Big E Balrog that. He couldn't even polish Sanka's egg


He is an egg.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That enziguri and then the sell by Ziggler was beautiful


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Wait really another commercial?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingOfKings said:


> So...... Punk is going have to job to CENA today as well ?


Next week.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler is dead...

and another break :favre


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

How do they make that slapping noise when he did the enzaguri?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Floor = commercial :cole3


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Literally no pop whatsoever for Del Rio. Is there even a crowd there?


Not a very hispanic city (in terms of Del Rio) and it's a crowd of little kids/people that are there just for The Rock.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Are you fucking kidding me? Adverts again already?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck would you even be at a playground for, Tito? You creepy bastard.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk vs Cena prediction.....*

Yeah, probably something shitty like that.

Amazing idea to book this. So not only does CM Punk not get to main event Mania, not only is he forced to take place in a match that's beneath his value and lowers his standing, but he has to job to Cena beforehand too. Boy, he's being set up GREAT as a threat to the Streak.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you kidding, WWE. 2 minutes of show then commercial break?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

unk


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ryback, big e, mmmmh...

Should WWE go search for a asian big fucker?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So, why isn't AJ active in the divas division again?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Jordo said:


> Big tittie langston


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Um. Thanks for bringing us back from commercials so I could watch Del Rio walk down a ramp, WWE.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I was taking a shit. What did I miss in the last 10 mins?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dugweje said:


> He said he will before WM.. But who really knows


Well as a Dolph mark I would certain want him to steal the show at WM. But with Swagger on the rise it doesn't look likely that he will.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

10 bucks says zigger will have ADR in a sleeper hold when we come back.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler to have del Rio in a headlock when we are back from the break..


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

So we have to wait ANOTHER FUCKING WEEK for Punk-Taker to start ? FUCK.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Cryme Tyme said:


> Would make no sense. Two heels at mania? He's not cashing in anytime soon, wish people would realize.


Ziggler can turn face by revealing he's Eastern European and his mother slipped into the US in the back of a meat truck


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> So, why isn't AJ active in the divas division again?


She's too busy being Dolph's girlfriend.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alim said:


> I was taking a shit. What did I miss in the last 10 mins?


A shitload of commercials.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Introduction

commercial

Introduction

90 seconds of in ring action

commercial


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Too many commercials darn it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SO, isn't a sequel to a movie called "The LAST Exorcism" just kind of. . .false advertising?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> ryback, big e, mmmmh...
> 
> Should WWE go search for a asian big fucker?


Would complete Vince's fetish rainbow.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Size of langstons tits


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alim said:


> I was taking a shit. What did I miss in the last 10 mins?


Did you flush? If not go back to the toilet and look. Same thing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NathWFC said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Adverts again already?


That and Cena is all WWE cares about anymore


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Asenath said:


> SO, isn't a sequel to a movie called "The LAST Exorcism" just kind of. . .false advertising?


Better than doing "Once in a Lifetime" twice.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

hazuki said:


> unk


It's weird how Orton is hugging Kane like that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KingOfKings said:


> So we have to wait ANOTHER FUCKING WEEK for Punk-Taker to start ? FUCK.


Looks like it might be Punk/Lesnar. Lesnar might cost Punk the match vs Cena next week.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Edge holds the record for holding the MITB briefcase the longest - 9 months.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> So, why isn't AJ active in the divas division again?


Because in Divaland, you're not allowed to wrestle if you're good at it.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

I miss the crowds from the attitude era, not even the writing or storylines but the crowds were fucking hot like every week


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

AJ will not be active in the divas division any time soon.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No bucket. No botch :vince

The fuck was Big Show doing with that bucket last night anyway? It looked like he was pretending it was one of those shells you find on the beach and he was trying to hear the ocean in the middle of a match :kobe


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Watching an American stream... are they really trying to make taxes sexy with "this is how we do it"?


----------



## zeemo supremo (Feb 18, 2013)

how about ziggler cashes in right now, del rio and swagger have a feud til mania jericho and ziggler reignite their feud; 

fatal 4 way at wrestle mania


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Did you flush? If not go back to the toilet and look. Same thing.


I Lol'd


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:shane :lol


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ziggler to have del Rio in a headlock when we are back from the break..


Impressive


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Brown Horatio said:


>


Talk about being ashy.


----------



## takingunder (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk vs Cena prediction.....*

they will likely make it so cena does not beat punk and punk does not beat cena. they did it that way a lot before


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> A shitload of commercials.





SP103 said:


> Did you flush? If not go back to the toilet and look. Same thing.


:lmao


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Why are they doing this match now on free TV? This should happen for the first time on PPV for the belt.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not looking for a full recap or anything, I'm not that annoying. But I had a brain fart and forgot RAW was on. Just wanted to know if I missed anything of importance? Or, y'know... anything really good?


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Asenath said:


> SO, isn't a sequel to a movie called "The LAST Exorcism" just kind of. . .false advertising?


Maybe they mean the last one which happened, as in the most recent 

:sandow ur welcome


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Does Ziggler really need a briefcase, a bodyguard and a girlfriend to get him over? Fuck me, Virgil will be appearing next.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Hope Ziggler gets a surprise win..


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Headlock in action.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Asenath said:


> SO, isn't a sequel to a movie called "The LAST Exorcism" just kind of. . .false advertising?


It fits right in since Rock/Cena was supposed to be once in a lifetime.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

the show was stolen from the commercials!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

wheelysteve said:


> I'm not looking for a full recap or anything, I'm not that annoying. *But I had a brain fart and forgot RAW was on.* Just wanted to know if I missed anything of importance? Or, y'know... anything really good?


Some would call that luck.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

wheelysteve said:


> I'm not looking for a full recap or anything, I'm not that annoying. But I had a brain fart and forgot RAW was on. Just wanted to know if I missed anything of importance? Or, y'know... anything really good?


Cena vs Punk next week on Raw for Cena's royal rumble spot/to challenge Rock at Wrestlemania. That's it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Knew WWE was going to do this shit again - Ziggler/Del Rio on Smackdown two weeks ago, Main Event last week, and Raw this week. As a weekly viewer you get tired of seeing the same combos face each other every week on multiple shows.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> ryback, big e, mmmmh...
> 
> Should WWE go search for a asian big fucker?


Khali.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A RARE CURT HAWKINS MENTION


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Better than doing "Once in a Lifetime" twice.


You keep reminding me. I may have to dip into the muscle relaxers if you keep on.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Ziggler to align with Zeb and Swagger, reveal his name as "Adolph Ziegler."


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Wait really another commercial?


Welcome to Monday Night RAW


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ADR and Ziggler really mesh well.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat suplex


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Sick move!


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

"RRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYBACK!", Big E's attire... Vince is such a queer.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome move.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Remain Event.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just have Big E beat up Del Rio getting ziggler DQ'd then having Ziggler cash in the MITB.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Lawler is so out of touch, it's sad


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice reverse suplex


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ziggler sells like a motherfucker. It's great.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

RIP Ziggie


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dat move.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Clique said:


> Knew WWE was going to do this shit again - Ziggler/Del Rio on Smackdown two weeks ago, Main Event last week, and Raw this week. As a weekly viewer you get tired of seeing the same combos face each other every week on multiple shows.


And at this point the same moves at the same times in the same matches every week.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok that was cool from Del Rio


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Go Ziggler


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Ziggler to align with Zeb and Swagger, reveal his name as "Adolph Ziegler."


Zieg Heil?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

commentators cant even call wrestling moves now fpalm thank the heavens for JBL


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

The one time wwe tries tries to be unpredictable it's for a guy like jack fucking swagger who no one gives a single fuck about.

Vince logic baby


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

White man beating on a mexican with a black man doing his dirty work

old Zebby needs some new pants


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just have Big E beat up Del Rio getting ziggler DQ'd then having Ziggler cash in the MITB.


Don't do that! It means we might get Kofi Kingston and no one wants that.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Stop chanting si! stupid crowd


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cinco Moves of Doom!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

That kid in the neon green Nike shirt is the only person in the world into this match.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Antonio Del Rio with the reverse suplex.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

These two are good


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Clique said:


> Knew WWE was going to do this shit again - Ziggler/Del Rio on Smackdown two weeks ago, Main Event last week, and Raw this week. As a weekly viewer you get tired of seeing the same combos face each other every week on multiple shows.


Third time the MITB briefcase holder fought ADR in 2 weeks. This time ADR is champ...And Ziggler didn't use weapons to get DQed and then cash in his MITB.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

HorsemenTerritory said:


> Khali.


He meant one with a pulse.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE SOUND of that facekick

DAT SOUND

KAPOW


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

dat sell


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

It's only 9 :shocked:

I wrote a whole paper and it's only 9......

Jesus :argh:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice shot of the ref's ass there, mister camera man.


----------



## zeemo supremo (Feb 18, 2013)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Problem is Swagger has to wrestle for the title at Mania, otherwise the Chamber was for nothing



forgot to put that last part lol


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This crowd blows. Can't even say SI


----------



## Raw Meat (Apr 2, 2012)

lets keep having the world champion beat the MITB winner, thus giving him zero credibility when he does eventually win the belt..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This ref has such a slow count and a shit motion. Always has.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

"needs to gets dems browns people off our tellyboxes"


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Even with Ricardo pumping the crowd they couldn't get a fucking chant going


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This is actually pretty excellent wrestling.

What little we've seen of it. . .


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Del Rio is not over at all


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Lawler:

"This Dolph Ziggler is impressive"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dammit. I wish they'd stop making kicks to the head and face look like nothing.

Those kicks should finish you off. End of discussion.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Cena vs Punk next week on Raw for Cena's royal rumble spot/to challenge Rock at Wrestlemania. That's it.


Hmmm. That just sounds like they're running in place to be honest. Don't see it meaning anything; no way they're going to alter the "dream match" of Rock vs. Cena II


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I would love to frost AJ's chin like a cupcake.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> It fits right in since Rock/Cena was supposed to be once in a lifetime.


We live in a world where Final Fantasy has 61 games available.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Now why can't this be the WHC match at mania?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dramatic Vickie News: She is pregnant with Paul's child.

:mark:

:heyman


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Remember when the WWE would develop feuds and angles? And like... each wrestler would be involved in some type of story? You have Big E. You have Ryback. You have an _entire roster_ full of superstars not involved in anything at all.

And you have a combined total of *1* angle going into Mania.

Instead of shuffling the same 10 guys into random filler matches, how about BOOKING A FUCKING WRESTLING PROGRAM!??


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

been a while. Just wanted to comment that this new jack swagger gimmick is pure gold and the best thing going on in wwe right now. He was always a stud, bout damn time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I bet the rocks party is going to be 1 hour long


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Now why can't this be the WHC match at mania?


Because Vince is a dick.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dolph pulled a CM Punk!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I would love to frost AJ's chin like a cupcake.


I feel as if you have mentioned this.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This crowd seriously might not know there is a match going on...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat Arm-Breaker!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Awesome finish!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Del Rio is not over at all


he would still have crickets if he didn't have ricardo


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The right man wins


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

JOBBED AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ZIGGLER TAPS AGAIN!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Del Riiooo

Big E COMIN FOR YOU


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

wtf is with this bury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Has Ziggler even won a match in 2013 yet?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

aw hell naw


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Clique said:


> Knew WWE was going to do this shit again - Ziggler/Del Rio on Smackdown two weeks ago, Main Event last week, and Raw this week. As a weekly viewer you get tired of seeing the same combos face each other every week on multiple shows.


 it's sad when they are booking tv like house shows


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

now wouldn't the idea thing be for them to take Del Rio out so Ziggler can cash in???


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a nice little match.


...And then I saw Langston from behind and lost the ability of sight.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

CASH IT IN


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG. CASH IN


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dolph looking strong!!!
YESS!!
thats how you book the MITB winner
make him TAP like a little bitch!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolph jobs again

*sigh*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big E stripping


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Big E Langston has massive tits.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck, ADR is so fucking shit it's unreal.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh fuck off WWE. Ziggler's momentum is dead, fucking twats.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Bet Kofi comes down


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LA CHAMP IS HERE!!!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Shit I was hoping for an Alabama Slam right there

and Ziggler taps..."quick as lightening"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cash in time


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Cash innnn


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Time to cash in Ziggler


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this dude got dem Ahmed Johnson titties


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Cash it in!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cash it in Ziggler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god Big E's stripping.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

If this *doesn't* lead to a cash in, it's a failure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IT'S OVER FOR YOU! :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Joey incoming..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Langston has the worst finisher ever. 

Am I the only one who thinks it looks like he is giving himself a powerslam?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Leave the shit talking to Henry please.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssss


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I knew it it's time to cash in


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

just the 30,000 time Del Rio has beat Ziggler. 

Big E is starting to kill dudes now. "IT'S OVER FOR YOU"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I would love to frost AJ's chin like a cupcake.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Pretty sure this show is PG and nudity isn't allowed. WTF is Big Titty Langston doing?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CASH IT IN!!!!!


----------



## Raw Meat (Apr 2, 2012)

no way.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ricardooooooooooooo!

Run like the wind!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Ryblack vs. Mark Henry in a yelling match at Wrestlemania, book it


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Swagger will make a run in.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

CASH IT


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Wtf Ricardo


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ricardo :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck sake Rodriguez, why


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F'kin Own'd!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Ziggler to align with Zeb and Swagger, reveal his name as "Adolph Ziegler."


He's here to rule the world!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Massive cash it in chant


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

[email protected] geek trying to be the GREAT Mark Henry with the "It's over for you".


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Cash in already!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Big E is fast lol


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Ziggler :buried


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh my god, really Rodriguez?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Don't you dare fucking cash it in, Ziggler.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Ricardo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Smart move from rodriguez


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ricardo is a fucking ***. I hate these teases that end with stupid shit.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LMFAO!!! ZIGGLER FAILED TO CASH IN

he failed to cash it in!!

oh wait

LOL RICARDO

HE STOLE THE BRIEFCASE

HAHAHAHAHA

im cracking up

im cracking up bigtime


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That fucking sucked dicks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rodriguez you fucking ******!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dolph blew it. LOL


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Jesus how many times are they going to tease this?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

WTF


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was marking out. Dammit Ricardo.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn Dolph just got trolled


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

fucking bullshit damnit man


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Why job him like that. Just fucking ridiculous


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Smh


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

RUN RICARDO RUN! Lol


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm no longer a Ricardo fan


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Alberto Del Riooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD. FUCK.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck Vincent Kennedy McFuckface


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

could they make del rio look any more badass?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Introduced as a heel. No reaction.
Carries on for close to a year. No reaction.
Wins royal rumble. No reaction.
Wins title. No reaction.
Carries on for another year. No reaction.
Abrupt face turn. No reaction.

The solution? *GIVE HIM THE WORLD TITLE!!!*

Does Del Rio have naked pictures of Vince blowing Shawn Michaels?


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking thieving Mexican. Fuck off.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*L O L !*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Why does every face have to be John Cena v2.0?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

RicarGOAT holding it down!!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg!! Ziggler ugh


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

I love Big E


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

OH SHIT!!!! Fucking Ricardo........


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Those Mexicans stealing hard earned contracts need to learn to get their own


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

del Rio hurt his foot kicking the briefcase. Cock


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

AdR is stupid. Why not waiting until Ziggler cashed it in?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

WHAT WAS THE POINT OF THIS? 

Isn't taping like a bitch bad enough?!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fuck what a tease had me yelling at my screen LOL


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Fake cash-in's are shit. The now-face ADR needs his announce lackey to save his ass.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, Ziggler looking like a geek again. :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ricardo just went to IWC Darling, to IWC scumbag


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, he needs to have the contract at ringside for him to cash in? He can't just say "OK I want my shot now". 

Good to know.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

I feel so trolled.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

AW, DAMMIT!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

LOL. Damn you Ricardo..


----------



## LIamMarkey (Apr 2, 2012)

oh fuck off Ricardo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao WHAT THE SHIT WAS THAT?

fuck.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

hahhahahahahaha ziggy might have the record for failed cash in attempts lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Good to know that it's required for the ref to hold up the briefcase. Jesus. They're just making it up as they go, aren't they?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't even know.

Well if that's all you have to do, why not just steal the damn case and keep it to get your own title shot.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Are they actually just fucking replaying what happened 20 seconds ago?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That was awesome. I love Ziggler, but that was actually awesome.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I like how Michael Cole says "Remember the rules.."

When for it seems as though every cash in there are new rules for the proper way to cash it in.

When Bryan cashed in on the Big Show, the Big Show never even got to his feet.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That briefcase has taken more abuse in 200 days than the population of a battered women's shelter.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:troll


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That was an awesome tease


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol everybody hates Ricardo now :lmao


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Why couldnt they just ring the bell


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

hot damn Big E could move!

like he saw a bucket o jerk chicken and went after it


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

That's some bullshit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So wait, he needs to have the contract at ringside for him to cash in? He can't just say "OK I want my shot now".
> 
> Good to know.


I thought it was pathetic too.


----------



## steventhfc (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuck sake, I was about to mark!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuck You Ricardo. Worthless sack of shit.

Well, looks like I won't be watching that Rock segment later.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They sure are determined to establish Ziggler as a viable, formidable contender.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

thank God Big E didn't slip when he chased Ricardo... probably would have killed his career


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

zeb colter must have blown a fuse just now, mexicans robbing briefcases from americans


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Blood Bath said:


> I love Big E


me too man, Big E is great.

LOL @ Ricardo stealing the briefcase that was good stuff Big E was in a dead sprint


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ricardo just got my hate, used to like him until he FREAKING STOLE THE CASE!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ricardo Said Get That Weak Sauce outta here


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> So wait, he needs to have the contract at ringside for him to cash in? He can't just say "OK I want my shot now".
> 
> Good to know.


I guess someone can steal it from him then, Crash Holly-style. 

Ziggler should be getting jumped backstage constantly.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

So wait... I don't get it. You actually have to be HOLDING the briefcase to be able to cash in. It's common knowledge he has the contract, why not just ring the bell when he says he wants to cash in? That's like saying you won't get paid at the end of the month unless you're holding the contract you signed to work at a job.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Orton vs barney


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I bet Big E is still running, should hit the east coast in about a minute


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Why?....


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Hart??? Really???


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

So is Rock appearing tonight? fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Borias said:


> Good to know that it's required for the ref to hold up the briefcase. Jesus. They're just making it up as they go, aren't they?


That's always been the rules. You have to hand over the briefcase, thus a 'cash in'.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Save us, Hunter Hearst Helmsley


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ricardo was a cool motherfucker to me before tonight. What a troll.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

He's cashing in on del rio at wm


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

This Raw just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This "Best of Monday Nitro" promo is lies and fuckery. The _best_ of Nitro was the mid-card action. The luchadores and cruiserweights, and guys like Malenko holding it down for skilled wrestling. The Main Event was generally bullshit and Vince Russo nonsense.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

JC00 said:


> it's sad when they are booking tv like house shows


And they gave the same finish with Ziggler tapping out for the third time in three weeks to Del Rio. Then people wonder why these guys can't get over and lack credibility.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So all the faces are going over tonight?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ricartroll


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> hot damn Big E could move!
> 
> like he saw a bucket o jerk chicken and went after it


Fuck off with the racist comments.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Asenath said:


> This "Best of Monday Nitro" promo is lies and fuckery. The _best_ of Nitro was the mid-card action. The luchadores and cruiserweights, and guys like Malenko holding it down for skilled wrestling.


hey that Blu-Ray is on point tho


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A Rock celebration party. I didn't mind Rock coming back, but getting the title :no:
Then a "celebration", after having a big speech last week. :no:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> hot damn Big E could move!
> 
> like he saw a bucket o jerk chicken and went after it


:jay2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The worst part about this Raw - we're only an hour in. Feels like three days since Henry danced.


----------



## Raw Meat (Apr 2, 2012)

When Dolph eventually does cash it in, it's going to be even more surprising, and exciting.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

sm0ked0gg said:


> Hart??? Really???


I know right...Should be DDP in there instead of just him appearing at the end


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm glad Ziggler hasn't won the belt because when he does cash in, the IWC will turn on him faster than they did CM Punk.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Also does he really have to physically have the case to cash in?

THe ref knows what just happened and knows he is mitb holder, so it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> I guess someone can steal it from him then, Crash Holly-style.
> 
> Ziggler should be getting jumped backstage constantly.


The MiTB briefcase is the new hardcore title. BOOK IT.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> This Raw just keeps getting worse.


The opening promo was really good.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I would've bellowed with laughter if Langston tripped over the briefcase.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So far this Raw is terrible.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Brodus clay and tensai promo awesome


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Face it Ziggler is a loser to McMahon's eyes, Kofi is the only one he's allowed to beat.

Now now I know he shouldn't beat the WHC but he didn't have to tap, he already did that on ME.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Swagger will destroy D Bry, and he will go onto destroy Del Rio at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That was an awesome segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ricardo made a run for the boarder


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler continues to look like a bitch at every turn... What's the point of having a valet and a bodyguard if they can't win you the match?


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

its gonna be del rio swagger no matter what there going for the race thing since hes mexican swagger vs ziggler wouldent make sense lol


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Time warp person checking in again:

Zeb/Dutch is the greatest thing to ever happen to Swagger. Not only that, the YouTube angle is the best use of social media I've seen yet from WWE. The comments would be hilarious.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'm glad Ziggler hasn't won the belt because when he does cash in, the IWC will turn on him faster than they did CM Punk.


Why does it matter who turns on who? Shouldn't the heels be hated?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The pace on Big E :drool:


----------



## ric6y (Apr 21, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> hot damn Big E could move!
> 
> like he saw a bucket o jerk chicken and went after it


lol to this comment i laughing to my tears :lmao


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I feel so bad for Dolph... He worked his ass off to get to where he... never mind...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So is the MITB shot good for one year or only up to Wrestlemania? I can't fucking remember anything anymore. THis is what WWE logic does to you-brain damage.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't feel bad everyone Ziggler is just going to cash in at Mania, or Zeb and Swagger will win the belt off that Mexican for AMERICA!


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

wheelysteve said:


> So wait... I don't get it. You actually have to be HOLDING the briefcase to be able to cash in. It's common knowledge he has the contract, why not just ring the bell when he says he wants to cash in? That's like saying you won't get paid at the end of the month unless you're holding the contract you signed to work at a job.


This :lmao


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Clique said:


> And they gave the same finish with Ziggler tapping out for the third time in three weeks to Del Rio. Then people wonder why these guys can't get over and lack credibility.


What? You mean we can't just take Ziggler off TV for awhile and then book him like a monster when he returns? They'll never remember!!

#swagger


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope Ziggler cashes in at Mania, and superkicks the fuck out of Ricardo prior to entering the ring.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> The worst part about this Raw - we're only an hour in. Feels like three days since Henry danced.


Holy shit...it's only 9:10pm....


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Dec_619 said:


> So is Rock appearing tonight? fpalm


Via new orleans bar


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why does every face have to be so unlikable?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

lol, those old tapes are the only way "Vinnie Mac" can get at Sting.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SP103 said:


> So is the MITB shot good for one year or only up to Wrestlemania? I can't fucking remember anything anymore. THis is what WWE logic does to you-brain damage.


I thought it lasted up to the next MITB PPV.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Rock will never wrestle on raw in this 6 week span to WM. Guaranteed.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Rock doesn't really have much to celebrate, he didn't exactly destroy CM Punk, oh WWE you can't write for shit anymore.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So wait, he needs to have the contract at ringside for him to cash in? He can't just say "OK I want my shot now".
> 
> Good to know.


:lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Holy shit...it's only 9:10pm....


The fuck are those Henry gifs?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> So is the MITB shot good for one year or only up to Wrestlemania? I can't fucking remember anything anymore. THis is what WWE logic does to you-brain damage.


Its good up to the MITB PPV the following year


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey St Louis gets Extreme Rules............ hope its good.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Asenath said:


> This "Best of Monday Nitro" promo is lies and fuckery. The _best_ of Nitro was the mid-card action. The luchadores and cruiserweights, and guys like Malenko holding it down for skilled wrestling. The Main Event was generally bullshit and Vince Russo nonsense.


Nah, the main event also was cool until russo got there.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Asenath said:


> This "Best of Monday Nitro" promo is lies and fuckery. The _best_ of Nitro was the mid-card action. The luchadores and cruiserweights, and guys like Malenko holding it down for skilled wrestling. The Main Event was generally bullshit and Vince Russo nonsense.


The problem is Vinny Mac chose pure fuckery over wrestling a long time ago


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

that briefcase has been abused far more than how bo dallas has sexually abused barrett


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

50 minutes for Orton/Kane - Swagger/Bryan and Shield/Sheamus,Ryback,Jericho.

The last hour will no doubt be that Rock shit.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Skyfall  amazing movie best bond to date


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

We should be able to get some great gifs from this RAW at least. Mark Henry dancing, Ricardo booking it up the ramp...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryan said:


> The fuck are those Henry gifs?


Thanks for reminding me.

WHERE ARE THEY


----------



## Megalax5 (Feb 2, 2013)

La Hora Uno in da books! 

- Why is Cena willing to put up his title shot in a match? Seems stupid. 

- When did Jericho suddenly become loyal to the brand, ha ha. Didn't he almost kill da brand at Survivor Series 2001? 

- Is it basically Kali's job to be a barbell now? It is like he just there for heels to show off feats os strength. 

- So the Jack Swagger is the GOP's top babyface, right? lolzy. 

- Who wants to onw WCW DVDs. That company sucked! lolx


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't give a fuck how many episodes of SD! have aired.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fuck WWE for interrupting commercial breaks*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who is this guy on the mic?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Smackdown still sux tho EL OH EL

:lelbron

Wade Barrett cut a promo to introduce a straight to DVD movie. WOW.

#CUT4PYRO


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Why are they giving this jobber mic-time


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh hi Wade! Sorry we all forgot about you! How are you these days?


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

It's transsexual time!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

BARRETT!!! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

More random jobbers. 

Raw is Night of 1,000 midcarders.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok Woi Barruh


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Wade Barrett is back. Watch out for dat Bo Dallas.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Wade "The Ad" Barrett


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wade hawking a movie, wtf?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'Smackdown has aired more original episodes blah blah'

AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

What the fuck is with both the US and Intercontinental Champions getting constant jobber entrances on the company's flagship program?


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

needs more Paige!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Such a disapointing show so far.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Ryan said:


> The fuck are those Henry gifs?


I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

WADE BARRETT. IT'S PROBABLY BO DALLAS TIME.

They should do Miz vs Barrett @ Mania, worst match ever.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

YOU SOLD OUT YOU SOLD OUT


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

"i'm a top wwe superstar" that is pretty debatable Barrett.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Shut up, Barrett. No one cares.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's that Mark Henry gif:


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

The quick turn from forum members from being all on Ricardo to how they hate him for preventing the cash in has been some of the most entertaining shit I've seen yet. :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:barrett1


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is this a prison movie starring HHH


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for giving the IC Champ a jobber entrance...


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Wade Barrett's beard is so fucking patchy :lmao Just shave that shit dude.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ryan said:


> The fuck are those Henry gifs?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Movie trailers huh


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wade The Movie Star Barrett.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Wade Barrett is HOLLYWOOD now?!

oh goodness gracious

this is a bigtime movie too

holy crap

it's the girl from the dragon tatoo

BIGTIME!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Adception.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So we come back from a commerical....to watch a movie trailer. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Open in Cinemas". 

Yeah, for one day. Then it's in Walmart's $7.00 bargain bin a week later on Blu-Ray.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad Barrett is going Hollywood because this guy in-ring career is shitty.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Nah, the main event also was cool until russo got there.


Russo did fuck it all up. I've often wondered over the years if his fuckery was a plan between Vinnie Mac and Russo to end WCW.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Nah, the main event also was cool until russo got there.


Am I the only person who just could not with the NWO? I just was like, "Stopit. Stop running-in. I was trying to watch that."


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

The fuck is this


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

How long has it been since Wade worked a mic...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Barrett in a blockbuster movie? Please.
2 months it'll be in a bargain box at your local DVD store.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Da fuck??? Barrett going all Rocky on us


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Pyro just found his favorite movie.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow Barrett looks a lot like Colin Farrel


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wade promoting movies, he's gonna be appearing via satelite by next week


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd watch it


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Bo Dallas time :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Has Barrett even appeared in this trailer yet?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Simplyrob said:


> needs more Paige!


Big E Langston and Paige. :lol


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Emotion Blur said:


> Thank you for giving the IC Champ a jobber entrance...


Already did it to the US Champ. Might as well go for the other one too


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Barret learning them Hollywood skills with :rock*


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Like I've said, the WWE has become one giant commercial for itself.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL at not one scene showing Wade Barrett


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Not seeing much Barrett in this trailer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Longest movie preview ever. FUCK.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

how the fuck did Wade Barrett get a role in this movie..??

HOW?!

holy crap

big

this is BIG


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Wait, i thought Barrett was in this movie, LoljobberExtra


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't seen Barrett once..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Bo Dallas time :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


O Hi Raw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't see Wade in this trailer..


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't actually seen Barrett yet in this trailer but this film actually looks pretty fucking boss.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This movie looks like scheisse.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

I saw him in the trailer for less than a second...LOL


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So... we go from commercial break to commercial to commercial break. Okay.

Does Barrett even play a role in this film? I'm hoping it's one line they promote the shit out of like Randy "I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO" Orton.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This is an absolute fucking disgrace. We get 300 ad breaks a show, and now we're being shown full length fucking trailers during the show? Absolutely disgusting,


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...he's in this movie doing absolutely nothing....and they're promoting it?
Ok then.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hardly The Rock, Barrett.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't seen Barrett yet...


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Barret advertises a movie, isnt even fucking in the trailer :L


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Did you see him? :lol


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

So barrett wasn't in the whole preview?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey kids, go see this movie about revenge and death.

And then come right back to see Wade lose to a Filipino ******.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

5 seconds of wade barrett there


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this can only help Barrett. 

I mean look what being in a movie did for for Dibiase Jr., right?


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

I barely saw Barrett lol


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Was Wade Barrett even fucking in that trailer?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

So did anybody even see Barrett even once?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

fuck, they raped pink floyd...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Was Wade in that?


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Movie looks much better than the usual shit WWE os promoting. Dark, gritty and Colin is even allowed to smoke :shock


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

There were only snippets of Wade in that trailer.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Sheamus, please be quiet. Wade is handsom-ing in the ring.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

It's No Chaperone :HHH .


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Where the fuck was Barret in the trailer, LOL*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't know that was a WWE movie, holy fuck that looks good.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Trollmus.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I haven't seen Barrett once..


I did. He was holding a shotgun for like a quick second


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

SmackDown? I thought I was watching Raw?


Yay Wade Barrett! Plugging a movie? Cool. Very PG film - Rated R! Was Barrett in the trailer? :lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

graahhh this is shit


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

anyone know how the fuck Wade Barrett got a role in that movie???

that's a mainstream big budget hollywood movie

wtf..


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Where the hell is Barrett in the trailer????


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

There must be a gas leak, I think the crowd just dropped dead.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sheamus is awkward.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Where the fuck was Barret


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So is Sheamus vs Barrett at mania


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what the fuck was that about?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wade probably has 4 lines in that, like Orton got 4 lines in That's What I Am.

I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO.

Is Sheamus right? That Barrett didn't even have a line of dialogue in that film?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So that was pretty pointless. What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Calling it; Colin Farrell costing Wade Barrett the IC title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How fucking weird was all that?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

You ruined his moment lobster head

For shame


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was stupid.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wonder what Barrett does in the movie.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Was Barrett even in that


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wade Buried by Time? :vince


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What the motherfuck was that?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus is taking the Shield seriously


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

the fuck was that sheamus


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Motherfuckers. They're blowing off Wade for some action figures? I just...Christ.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry no one gives a F*ck Wade! TOYS!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't even fucking know what that was. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Barretts movie career burried


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Really?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's it? 

Fuck You WWE. Fuck you in the face.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

promotes a movie like he's the star of the movie, isn't even featured in the trailer :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Raw Meat (Apr 2, 2012)

what the fuck just happened.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Barrett doesn't even speak in it?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Wade Barrett can't get 5 minutes :lol :lol .


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCKING HELL WAS THAT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Movie shill over? OK, Barrett, time to fuck off now! :jay2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow... could've used those few minutes to let Barrett cut a real promo. Bah...


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy shit what has this product come too fpalm


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

lol!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

So Sheamus/Barrett at Mania over the right to talk about who stared in that trailer?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

these action figures look stupid as fuck


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

King playing with little children's toys. Oh wow he'll probs buy a bunch so he can coarse the little whipper snappers into his rusty van the corrupt old fuck


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm totally serious when I say I don't know what the fuck the point of that was.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Those toys clearly look like they're just having seizure.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Barrett got the award show cutoff.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow wtf . This company buries people like its nothing. Just to promote their bullshit toys SMDH


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What the fuck happened?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Sheamus with dat burial.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol what a shitty show so far.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And then we cut off Wade for toy promotion. Classic.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well you all wanted Wade Barret mic time, lol.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

They look like there having a seizure in the advert for them rumblers or what ever they where


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Those toys look stupid.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did we really just come back to a commercial break so WWE come have commercials for their movie and toys? Did that just fucking happen?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Toy advertisements?..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That looks terrible. I used to hate shit like that. I wanted to play with my toys, not watch them.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

We're about two seconds away from seeing Lord Tensai twerking in front of the crowd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was the point of that? Where did Barrett go? This company..


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Jeezus...

OMG TENSAI :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Tensai in that hat = GOLD


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Your Intercontinental Champion everyone.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

A fucking movie trailer, then an action figure promo, then Brodus Clay and Tensi. Do they WANT to kill the ratings?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Power toys? I think I might get them for my missus, they'd probably do a better job than me.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

They move like Jeff Hardy after a coke binge.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Were those toys on speed?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

I was thinking for a second it was fucking Fandango.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

the hell is this


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Aww thought it was Fandango debut for a moment.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Now this shit, I want the last fucking 30 minutes (and counting) back, ugh.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wade Barrett as Colin Farrell.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> I'm totally serious when I say I don't know what the fuck the point of that was.


I don't get it either.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

That new theme is actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is Michael Cole scared of an action figure?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thought that was a Fandango debut for a second lol


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

That Barret movie promo is the best thing i have ever see him do


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tensai! :mark:

Shit, almost thought Fandango was going to debut there, what's with Epico/Primo's new theme?*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

When that music hit just now thought Fandagoo was debuting


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I was waiting for the top of the hour segment, thinking they will do a Paul E segment or something, then I'm checking and seeing that this boring Ziggler/Del Rio match was that segment fpalm Give Rock and Heyman 30 minute segments to save this disaster, dull on another level. I really hope that Taker is there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Watch moy faackin moovie because I'm the Barrett bahrawge :barrett1


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hhahah they are really pushed for time


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Road to Wrestlemania folks. This is money time.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Commercial
Wade Barrett promo for a movie
Sheamus weak attempt at comedy
Wrestling toy advertisement
Tensai and Brodus Clay

RAW is on a fucking roll.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rosa


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They are rushing the low end jobbers aren't they?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I didn't even know they had theme music.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Holy shit what has this product come too fpalm


The WWE is no longer a wrestling product. It is a commercial for a wrestling product.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope the ratings crash and burn this hour, is this supposed to be entertainment, not fucking QVC


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes! Naomi!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bathroom break.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

okay, time to take a porn break. with a little luck they'll put the token divas match in right after Brodus.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

"DO YOU KNOW THAT WE'RE LEGIT ENTERTAINMENT?!?!?!! WE HAVE MOVIES! OUR CHAMPION IS A MOVIE STAR ? DO YOU LOVE ME YET HOLLYWOOD?!?!? LOOOOVEEEEEEE MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!"

:vince :vince :vince


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Brodus fucking fat


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I swear to God.

...what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

They should use this episode of raw as a terrorist interrogation device


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait. We interrupted Wade for Rosa v. Naomi?

Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dec_619 said:


> Holy shit what has this product come too fpalm


The dreams of a senile old man named Vince


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow this show bad


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Tensai needs to come in wearing a different kind of hat every week.

Naomi in a match? Nice!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> I was thinking for a second it was fucking Fandango.


:lol

I thought the exact same. Shows you how much I care for the tag division and who's in it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

KingOfKings said:


> It's No Chaperone :HHH .


:lol:lol


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

dead man down looks good Noomi Rapace is that actress but nobody gives a fuck about Wade Barrett


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol barret


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm glad it's Naomi and not that dumb bitch Cameron


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

i have the feeling vince HHH and all the writers permamenetly have troll faces as they walk around backstage


----------



## Raw Meat (Apr 2, 2012)

what the fuck is happening.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ass on Naomi


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

uh oh puerto ricans somebody call zeb colter momma


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Kevin Steen was right those toys do have seizures.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

FAN-DAN-GO! oh..no..


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought it was gonna be that fandango guy. lol


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Exciting match ladies and gents.

ZZZZZzzzzZZZzz.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Grim's Toy Show hates Power Slammers!

Mmmm Rosa. I wonder if Primo and Epico spit roast her? unk3


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Naomi (I think?) is the best diva and it's not EVEN CLOSE


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

"Get your authentic John Cena wrestling action figure!!! His complete moveset is a punch, a kick and running his hand back and forth in front of his face as if wiping snot off!!! Only $9.99 with 4 box tops of Fruity Pebbles!!!


----------



## steventhfc (Feb 19, 2013)

They can't even be arsed to do full entrances tonight it would seem...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Interesting... never seen Naomi wrestle not bad


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Cole's fake laughing is REALLY starting to aggravate me.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is pathetic...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nevermind. Naomi is in the ring.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

This as to be the worst raw of the year so far.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Holy fuck, Naomi got to wrestle. I'm in fucking awe.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Jordo said:


> They look like there having a seizure in the advert for them rumblers or what ever they where


well they did say that the show contained strobe light effects....


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I swear to God.
> 
> ...what the fuck is going on?


I can't believe this episode so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is Rosa "wrestling?"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought that was Fandango for a second.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Albter - CALL YO MOMMA!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Road to Wrestlemania folks. This is money time.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This is an absolutely abysmal show. Utter, utter shit.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Why is Rosa "wrestling?"


Because we are damned and this is hell.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

well good thing that shitfest was quick lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That was what, 2 mins?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Did he really compare that to the meteor strike in Russia? Jesus.

Oh shit did I hear dancing bears? That's something totally different...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Squash match.

At least I got to see Naomi wrestle.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, I thought The Shield were going to be the ones to defeat Team Hell No for the tag titles. 

I now think it is going to be this team....fuck.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Why is Rosa "wrestling?"


Who knows anymore.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This seriously may be the worst Raw, IMO, that I can remember.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They did the Road to Wrestlemania 29 last year guys, don't you remember?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why isn't Noami wrestling full time again?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

My soul hurts.

:lmao Those two black kids who kinda wanted to dance.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> They are rushing the low end jobbers aren't they?


Only so we have more time for Dwayne's celebration tonight.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Barrett to come back to WWE after starring in a movie, then Punk shooting on him lol


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

Future tag champs


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

To the people who were trying their best earlier to convince themselves and everyone else with "The show after EC is always decent...!" I'm so so sorry for you. ;(


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

It could be alot worse ; we could have Rock throwing a celebration complete with terrible humor and irrelevancy to whatever he's doing in the wrestlin.........OH WAIT.

:cena2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Somebody call my doctor...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This show has sucked absolute ass so far.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This show was doing alright before but suddenly dropped off a cliff. This may be the biggest drop in quality an episode of RAW has had in years. 

I really don't even know what happened. In show ads, Seamus showed up for no reason, Wade is cut off, and now we rush out a tag team match? What is going on!?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

GIF THAT COLE DANCE NAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Please put tensai out of his misery.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> That looks terrible. I used to hate shit like that. I wanted to play with my toys, not watch them.


The best WWE toys will still the ones that you could bend. Because they could actually have real moves put on them.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Tbh I like the idea of Brodus and Tensai being a tag team. I'm not too sure about the dancing though.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

I turned this on to see these two talentless fucks defeat a team with actual talent.. I saw part of ADR/Ziggler as well as the failed cash in.

What else happened in the first 45 minutes? I'm almost afraid to know.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Why isn't Noami wrestling full time again?


Because she isn't shit enough.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

What the Fuck am I watching here?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I know they were worried about Lawler having brain damage after his heart attack; but letting him play with action figures is just mean.

:argh:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

"One of those LL Cool J hats" Lol Cole is terrible


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Elmo knows what to do


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Off topic a bit but Raw is coming to town and never been. Are floor tickets worth buying?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asenath said:


> Because we are damned and this is hell.


Yeah, this is the circle that Dante was too afraid to write about


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

there better be strippers and BBQ ribs coming up real soon or i'll start throwing shit around. what an incredibly craptastic episode.


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

Tensai is better at being Brodus Clay than Brodus Clay is.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Why isn't Noami wrestling full time again?


Vince doesn't give a shit about divas that can wrestle.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Can wait to see Wrestlemania XXX


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Tonight's Raw has been pretty good IMO.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, advertising WM 30 7 weeks before WM 29 happens. GREAT EP SO FAR.

8*D


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

SPCDRI said:


> Ziggler to align with Zeb and Swagger, reveal his name as "Adolph Ziegler."


That would be perfect!!!! Have Wade Barrett reveal that is first name is really Winston and turn him face. Antonio Cesaro is Mussolini grand son etc...


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was surprise that WM 30 is at New Orleans. 

Tessai - CALL YO MOMMA


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

SDWarrior said:


> This seriously may be the worst Raw, IMO, that I can remember.


I've seen worse 3 hour Raws in 2012.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So it's really gonna be Jericho/Ryback at wrestlemania? I mean why else would they be doing a six man tag again.

Ryback or Jericho will turn on the other which ryback will "injure" Jericho writing him off TV so he can tour with Fuzzy.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Vince is fine and walking around?! Wtf?! It's all a lie!

*sarcasm off


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

No CM Punk at that press conference?

I see.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

New Orleans WM30-Sounds like the power's going out for a 2nd time in WrestleMania history.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Wrestlemania XXX New Orleans promo. :yes


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Naomi is awesome. She should be Diva's champion.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What was the point of burying Barrett like that? I don't get it. And of course I'm using the term, "burying" lightly... *


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking state of the union?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlemania XXX. Inb4 porn jokes


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

SWAGGER!

SHIT'S ABOUT TO PICK UP!


Don't quote me on this if this shit fails.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Swagger getting more airtime? :mark:*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WM 30 in New Orleans superdome. When the power outage happens again people will think it's Taker


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I watched this live :mark:

Die hard WWE fan right here you guyz


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Swaggers theme music :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Swag time!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Watch Zeb and Swagger get the biggest reaction of the night calling it now


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Till my dying day, I will always contend that WrestleMania XXX SHOULD HAVE BEEN in Madison Square Garden.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

PG racists incoming


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Striker said:


> Tonight's Raw has been pretty good IMO.


Hey, there is still positivity on this thread. :


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

this theme is amazing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Elmo knows what to do


No kidding


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally, Thwagger speaks!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Dam, wrestlers now act and dress like politicians.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

OMG GUYZ EVERY SECOND WE'RE GETTING CLOSER TO DWAYNE-JOHNATHAN II :mark: :mark: .

DAT MUSIC. SWAGGER. BEAST.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

STATE OF THE UNION!

I do love his new music tho.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

State of the Union next. :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> I turned this on to see these two talentless fucks defeat a team with actual talent.. I saw part of ADR/Ziggler as well as the failed cash in.
> 
> What else happened in the first 45 minutes? I'm almost afraid to know.


Khali attempted to move quickly to the ring to interrupt an attempted WSS on Cara. Hinting a Khali/Henry mania :flip

:vince2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Your IC Champion who supposedly in a Movie but isn't shown in a Trailer gets "Fuck off my Screen Treatment"
But Your WWE Champion gets a Parade? :vince WWE Logic

not bashing The Rock btw just laughing at WWE Logic


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Striker said:


> Tonight's Raw has been pretty good IMO.


I want whatever you're on, and I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

FourWinds said:


> Off topic a bit but Raw is coming to town and never been. Are floor tickets worth buying?


Depends on how tall you are IMO.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I love the new Swagger theme.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a shit show so far


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Did they just air the wrong Smackdown commercial?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *What was the point of burying Barrett like that? I don't get it? And of course I'm using the term, "burying" lightly... *


Maybe it's leading to a match between them for WM. If not, then that was just fucked up. Probably Vince just wanting to have a laugh at someone's expense.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Swagger & Zeb are the best thing about this show now :|


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And the WWE wonders why their ratings suck, this show has been awful so far besides the first 10 minutes with Punk and Cena.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Major face promo coming up!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It still boggles my mind that Swagger sort of changed up his gimmick since returning. He returned back with the same gimmick, then two weeks into it, he became racist, got a manager, new tights and a new theme.

Now he's in a match for the WHC.

Wha?


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

I hope this company burns for that mockery with Barrett


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Raw is all over the place


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Arcade said:


> I've seen worse 3 hour Raws in 2012.


Most definitely. Tonight may suck, but there have been far, far worse episodes in the past year.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

:vince4

WE'RE IN MOVIES
WE'RE HOLLYWOOD AS FUCK
WE HAVE TOYS
WE'RE THE BEST
WORSHIP US

Raw is basically a fucking three hour self fellatio session.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jack Repackaged Swagger
Zeb is a blessing for him


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*WE THE PEOPLE :swagger*​


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

lol Brodus and Tensai are holding Naomi back


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

isn't the girl on this advert in Coronation Street?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> Commercial
> Wade Barrett promo for a movie
> Sheamus weak attempt at comedy
> Wrestling toy advertisement
> ...


People will still defend this show and say its was decent. How in denial can people be.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> Did they just air the wrong Smackdown commercial?


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Raw has been pretty good so far.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

People will scream when they realise they wasted their money on Aliens: Colonial Marines...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> It still boggles my mind that Swagger sort of changed up his gimmick since returning. He returned back with the same gimmick, then two weeks into it, he became racist, got a manager, new tights and a new theme.
> 
> Now he's in a match for the WHC.
> 
> Wha?


Seriously. This would have been better if he wasn't hotshotted and rushed into a new gimmick. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wrestlemania 1 clips on active


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Waiting for "The Shield's" match..


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> Khali attempted to move quickly to the ring to interrupt an attempted WSS on Cara. Hinting a Khali/Henry mania :flip
> 
> :vince2


Dear god that's horrifying..

but those buyrates! :vince3


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Wrestlemania XXX. Inb4 porn jokes


Already happned


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Modern said:


> Raw is all over the place


Like chronic diarrhea


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> :vince4
> 
> WE'RE IN MOVIES
> WE'RE HOLLYWOOD AS FUCK
> ...


You're so right. It's ridiculous.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

SP103 said:


> New Orleans WM30-Sounds like the power's going out for a 2nd time in WrestleMania history.


Somebody said on Facebook that if that happens, you can blame that on the Undertaker.:lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!


Me too.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought that commercial was a comedy one until that guy starting beating the girl :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Those Colonial Marines should have brought the Shield.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They're really in a rush to get Swagger over, aren't they? 

Maybe they should've thought about that before debuting him and tossing him into a Wrestlemania title match TWO MONTHS BEFORE THE PPV.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

Naomi with dat bubble butt


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The only thing I care about this RAW at this point is rewatching Mark Henry dance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> It still boggles my mind that Swagger sort of changed up his gimmick since returning. He returned back with the same gimmick, then two weeks into it, he became racist, got a manager, new tights and a new theme.
> 
> Now he's in a match for the WHC.
> 
> Wha?


yeah and someone like Ziggler is being treated like a jobber while he has the MITB case. And the WWE wonders why their ratings suck


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

This Sky Movies advert ruins the ending of Thor.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

1.5 hours in, barely a mention of The Shield.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I really wish all of the writers of this show would walk out hours prior to Raw, to create the biggest cluster fuck imaginable. Maybe Vince's head would explode, saving the company.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Seriously. This would have been better if he wasn't hotshotted and rushed into a new gimmick. It doesn't make any sense.


He should have debuted sooner.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Abysmal stuff so far.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

RAW has been great so far 8*D


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*SWAGGA!*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I gotta admit... that was a nice tease of the MITB.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I wanted to hear Swaggers theme.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This thread needs more Mark henry.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat new Swagger theme.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

epic theme


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

This new swagger theme is badass though, I'll give him that


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Swagger getting a promoted segment. Wow. :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Loving swaggers new hair, no ****


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Don't give him the mic.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

legendfan97 said:


> Somebody said on Facebook that if that happens, you can blame that on the Undertaker.:lol


For the peeps overseas who may of not saw it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWCoX6o-b80


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MY FELLOW AMERICANTH

:lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> I really wish all of the writers of this show would walk out hours prior to Raw, to create the biggest cluster fuck imaginable. Maybe Vince's head would explode, saving the company.


Leaving the wrestlers to wing it?

We'd probably have a pretty good show, to be honest.

Oh no. Please give Zeb the mic. Please.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Just give the mic to Zeb.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Where the hell is Raw located tonight? If they really want heat, make more subtle insults towards blacks.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

The buck stops here mother fuckers. I guarantee Obama isn't shown.

My fellow amerithans!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't let Swagger speak for God's sake. That is why you got him a manager in the first place, isn't it?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Swagger's talking may be worse than Ryback.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ssssnakes quite apt for Swagger


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

God. Swagger's lisp is worth than ever.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

I heard Kane treads on snakes earlier. ;( 

AND HOLY SHIT, I THINK THE LISP GOT WORSE.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Why is Swagger such an awful JBL knock-off with this shitty gimmick? At least Bradshaw could talk for hours and be entertaining!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh No Swagger and his lisp are doing a Promo


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Swagg's music sounds like something out of Timesplitters.
Real American :hogan


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess there goes Jack slicking his hair back..


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That's my boy Thwagger


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wait wait why are you talking Swagger?


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Dat Lisp


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Enough with the fucking President's Day quotes. ENOUGH!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Let Zeb talk.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I wanted to hear Swagger's new theme


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jesus, get Swagger away from the mic.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

DAT LISP.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't worry here comes Del Rio will shut up Swagger and Zeb's immigrant bashing








Wait, what are you doing Alberto? Don't ask those people for their papers!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

One rule to push swagger:

DONT LET HIM TALK


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fully expecting Vince to grant us a little mercy later and let the Shield win, to make up for the rest of this nonsense :kobe3


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> People will still defend this show and say its was decent. How in denial can people be.


But there is literally no way they can defend this horrendous raw. None


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Swagger can grow his hair, grow a beard, get a new theme tune, and hell even get a manager, but theres one thing that hasnt changed about Swagger - DAT LISP:lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

How is Swagger a heel?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

this promo will be better than the typical crap the rock will be giving us later on


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

no confederate flag?

I get it. That'd be too controversial


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Just let Zeb talk, Swagger. Don't ruin your chance.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Zeb "Don't call me Ann because she's actually to the far left of me" Coulter*


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

most annoying voice..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Obamas fuckin gay as hell.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just can't take this guy seriously with that lisp!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat mustache curl


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SWAGGA makes me feel so american, and I'm british.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I like these two a lot more than I think I should*


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

How can people find Swagger good? It is fucking boring as hell...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Swagger could change everything about himself but he'll always have that lisp :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Zed RATINGS Coulter


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

DwayneAustin said:


> Fully expecting Vince to grant us a little mercy later and let the Shield win, to make up for the rest of this nonsense :kobe3


That worked last night, so maybe it could happen tonight


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

word backstage is that michael hayes writes zeb's promos.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Strong contender for the worst angle of the year already.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

You better not boo!! Or else you hate America!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Zeb looks like a grown up T.J Kirk (Amazing Atheist)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Duh, why do you think Vince was so adamant about giving The Roid the WWE Championship when he could have easily sold Mania without it ? He wants to be legitimate in Hollywood and in entertainment. Why are the WRESTLERS called "superstars" ? Why are the WRESTING FAND the "WWE Universe" ?

In Beyond The Mat Vince even comes out and says his main goal is to make movies. He cares about one thing and one thing only and that's looking legitimate in Hollywood's eyes.

Guess what Vince ? You *FAIL* at it.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Zeb!


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I just want to make an observation.

During the Attitude Era and into the Ruthless Aggression Era, WWF/WWE always attempted to come across as "cool", embracing somewhat of a rebellious approach and like they wanted you to think they're the shit. This is partly how they connected with so many young males/adults, you watched the show because it just felt cool, even if it wasn't always. Now however; it seems they embrace being a geeky product, purposely wanting to portray themselves as uncool and quite silly, because I guess it's ironic humour or something. But that's only going to turn away those very people who they used to appeal to, because now instead of them seeming like a cool thing to be into (at least to a certain percentage of people), they're actively uncool, and except for the aforementioned irony, why would you want to be into that?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Del Rio destroys you two.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The best part about this, is it's all fucking true.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yea


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's going to say "the Blacks" one day.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Won't he get cheered in Louisiana?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> no confederate flag?
> 
> I get it. That'd be too controversial


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Dutch 'OWNS' Mantell


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Whenever Dutch touches the mic..

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

If :heyman was Swagger's manager...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How can they take our "educations" Zeb?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ricezilla said:


> word backstage is that michael hayes writes zeb's promos.


I see what you did there.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How is Zeb this natural on the mic?


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

How the hell does a jobber for the past year come back to main event wrestlemania? How the standards of wwe have fallen!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dutch Matell saved us for Swagger


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Zeb's facial hair is as awesome as it is repulsive.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*#Truth*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"THIS IS BEAUTIFUL. I'M ABSOLUTELY CRYING."


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

WHAT!
You know the crowd doesn't give a shit when they do that.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Yep. Promo waste of time atm unless something happens.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I am waiting for Zeb to say "Calling an illegal alien an unregistered worker, is like calling a drug dealer a unlicensed pharamacist. "


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's sad that this guy doesn't realize no matter how many times he reenacts the civil war, the south doesn't win


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

He better not go to high Mexican populated city with this promo. Dude might get his kidneys torn out.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Falkono said:


> How can people find Swagger good? It is fucking boring as hell...


TBH it's a beautiful disaster. At this point i'm waiting for Zeb to drop a racial slur.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KingOfKings said:


> Duh, why do you think Vince was so adamant about giving The Roid the WWE Championship when he could have easily sold Mania without it ? He wants to be legitimate in Hollywood and in entertainment. Why are the WRESTLERS called "superstars" ? Why are the WRESTING FAND the "WWE Universe" ?
> 
> In Beyond The Mat Vince even comes out and says his main goal is to make movies. He cares about one thing and one thing only and that's looking legitimate in Hollywood's eyes.
> 
> Guess what Vince ? You *FAIL* at it.


And the fact that Vince has pissed away millions in the attempt hasn't mattered in the least to him


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Jordo said:


>


:lmao you win this topic


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is just so WRONG :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mantell > The Rock on the mic.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Zeb for President.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

In a few weeks you can hear this same speech from Rick Santorum exactly where Zeb is standing. 8*D


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol ripping in Del Rio this is gold


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

What's gonna close the show Dwaynes Love Fest, Vickie's Anouncement or The Shield Match?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Dutch Mantel is so damn perfect for this buildup.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ZEB 4 PRESIDENT


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd be 400% on board with this feud if Dutch put on the Soaring Eagle outfit.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Haha Zeb had a voice crack


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I can't help but think Hulk Hogan's theme will hit out of nowhere*


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't tell whether swagger/zeb are heels or faces now...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is a good heel angle. I hate these fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Linda Mcmahon running for office again?? What is with all this political stuff tonight?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What't the bet Zeb will fuck up and taken off tv in the coming weeks?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

WE THE PEOPLE :mark: :mark: :mark:


:swagger :swagger :swagger :swagger :swagger​


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

if only Jack had these mic skills


----------



## Raw Meat (Apr 2, 2012)

Zeb Coulter making Jack Swagger interesting


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

MERICA BABY


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope he mentions everyone's right to bear arms









:hesk2


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

next week on raw zeb is goin to do a live hanging


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> He's going to say "the Blacks" one day.


can't wait for the fallout when the Booker T slip happens


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're trying way too hard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Where is the The Patriot Del Wilkes when you need him?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I like this character but the lisp really kills me...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:StephenA Crowd chanting boring?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are we supposed to take Swagger serious as bad ass when he gets on the mic and sounds like Cindy Brady? Can he not get some speech lessons and get rid of that horrible lisp?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Zeb is a fucking natural. He alone is making me love this new Swagger gimmick. Well, that and the new music.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jack swagger is reading that then


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT THEME!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Race war!''


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

sorry this is weaksauce.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

they so badly want this to be a neo-nazi type gimmick, they just lack the guts


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

abrown0718 said:


> It's sad that this guy doesn't realize no matter how many times he reenacts the civil war, the south doesn't win


lol. The South is still butthurt.

Someone tell Swagger to stop repeating himself.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

FWEEE THE PEOPLE. FWEEE THE PEOPLE. FWEEE THE PEOPLE. FWEEE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WE THE PEOPLE
WE THE PEOPLE
WE THE PEOPLE
WE THE PEOPLE
WE THE PEOPLE

They finally found the perfect role for Swagger. :swagger


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Awkward.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Real GOAT is Here


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

wee the people


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RECLAIM AMERICA!

by taking a gold title that doesn't hold actual value in the real world.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This angle is absolute garbage, but he just keeps being all hairy and beefy and big on TV.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

BRYAN!!! :mark:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Y'know, saying all this stuff in Louisiana might not be the best idea if you're trying to get Swagger over as a heel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"YOU TELL THEM ZEB. YOU'RE A AMERICAN HERO AND A PATRIOT."


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WE THE PEOPLE!

:mark: :swagger :mark: :swagger


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

American's don't even give fuck about this angle... Sad...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

In addition to WE THE PEOPLE, Dutch should start adding 'MURICA at the end of his speeches as well.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Beard vs Beard!

Zeb vs. Bryan!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

YES!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I want to get into swag's push but he just keep acting like a retard.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I actually love his theme song. It's so fucking catchy.

D-BRY GONNA JOB AGAIN.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Jobbing Bryan is out...


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Zebs looking around...umm cue?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Zeb Colter's delivery is so fucking flawless. Is he like this in real life or is he just that damn good of an actor?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Wee, the people. lol wee.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

Striketeam said:


> People will still defend this show and say its was decent. How in denial can people be.



i enjoyed raw so far to each his own man


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Beaker3391 said:


> What's gonna close the show Dwaynes Love Fest, Vickie's Anouncement or The Shield Match?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dwayne's love fest.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Bryan barely over a lick.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy shit, this crowd can't even put together a YES! chant


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

D bry!

By the way the end of the promo was shocking, why did Swagger have to say we be people like 10 times?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

dan the marino said:


> WE THE PEOPLE
> WE THE PEOPLE
> WE THE PEOPLE
> WE THE PEOPLE
> ...


You mean a catchphrase without any "S's" in?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry did I miss anything important with that SOTU?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Swagger going the Ryback route with chanting three words hoping it catches on


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bryan to job again :*)))))))))


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Just tuned in. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Zeb is great on the mic for sure. Hope this lasts though, could see wwe chickening out and ending.this after mania


----------



## frankieorton (Oct 24, 2012)

wtf orton vs kane?,. kane is babyface right? maybe orton will turn heel tonight


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

some guy on here last week said swagger would get more heat than mohammed hassan :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Zeb is right about the illegals but what has he got against ADR, anyway ladies and gentlemen, Jobbin' Danny B!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

WE, the white god-fearing people of Rockridge...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I just realized that this is Vince's plan of getting Del Rio over big, give him Swagger in this horrendous angle, everybody is going to cheer him like never before. :vince is a genius.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Swagger actually didn't do that bad until he started shouting "WE THE PEOPLE!" 6 or 7 times in a row.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank god. 

I fucking hate Jack Swagger. I'd rather disect my own nutsack with a glue gun then have to watch him wrestle.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Hell went ahead and bought a ticket, it was cheap so why not


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

frankieorton said:


> wtf orton vs kane?,. kane is babyface right? maybe orton will turn heel tonight


Seemed like they were pushing more towards Kane turning heel.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I just don't know what warranted this Jack Swagger push when you've got guys like Bryan, Ziggler, Barrett and Orton just floating around..

As a worker I like Swagger and I think this new gimmick is pretty cool but how can someone just come back and get this reward? He's not even been on TV for months.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

vanboxmeer said:


> Bryan barely over a lick.


You shitting me? He just got one of the loudest pops of the night so far, and that isn't saying much.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

I feel Swagger's pain, he was meant to be fighting Dolph Ziggler tonight not Del Rio & RR

THEY TOOK HIS JERBBB


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Daniel Bryan jobbing to Swagger..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wii U: People


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Heyman's better than Dutch Mantell/Zeb Coulter


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat marching theme!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WM 30 Stache vs Stache Match, Cody Rhodes vs Zeb :vince


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The Roid's love fest will close the show hopefully so I can watch Wrestlemania XXVI earlier tonight and remember a time when the best MATCHES main evented Wrestlemania (excluding HHH-Orton of course )


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


*OUI OUI OUI!!! .... wait that's French... my bad. *


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Too bad Bryan is gonna lose


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> some guy on here last week said swagger would get more heat than mohammed hassan :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Not even a pin drop.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Bryan to job again! fuck is wrong with wwf?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I thought he said free the people, lulz.

They've pushed Swagger way too early.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

I really shouldn't like where this feud is going, yet I can't help but be interested. Yes, it's blatant right-wing nonsense but hell, it's more interesting than some of the rubbish they have had as feuds in recent years.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

D-bry's doing the job to this fucking joke..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That promo got people's rapt attention rather than heat. You can't get heat in a majority of America with that promo. You won't get heat with that promo in Baton Rouge, Louisiana. You could get it in a majority Hispanic city if you really lay it on thick but that won't get heat in Green Bay or Salt Lake City or anything like that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't believe there is an hour and 3 quarters left still


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Emotion Blur said:


> Seemed like they were pushing more towards Kane turning heel.


Another embrace the hate turn?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think Undertaker is working this Wrestlemania if he doesn't appear tonight. He's really running out of time to build a feud. A Triple threat with him Cena and Rock makes sense at this point. Undertaker fighting Punk without the belt doesn't interest me, and may not interest The Deadman. 

Consider this entirely possible Wrestlemania XXX

-Mark Henry vs Ryback (?)
-Orton (heel) vs Sheamus
-Austin vs Punk
-Brock vs Rock
-Undertaker vs Cena (last match)

- Plug Triple H wherever you want. Not bad a year out. WM 29 - not as exciting


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes Thwagger. Beat a Mexican who _is_ here legally and win a gold title which has no value to these "real Americans." BRILLIANT. THAT'LL TEACH EM.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

D-Bry vs. SWAGGA?

DEM RATING!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

frankieorton said:


> wtf orton vs kane?,. kane is babyface right? maybe orton will turn heel tonight


I thought you weren't watching anymore?


BTW, love that Swagger winning a grappling battle will suddenly solve America's problems. Whatever.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heavenly Invader said:


> American's don't even give fuck about this angle... Sad...


Well they did vote for Obama afterall


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

leon79 said:


> What't the bet Zeb will fuck up and taken off tv in the coming weeks?


Oh I am banking on that happening. This gimmick calls for the person getting too comfortable in it and saying the wrong thing in the wrong location.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> You shitting me? He just got one of the loudest pops of the night so far, and that isn't saying much.


Dude likes to troll when it comes to Bryan. Just ignore him.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> Holy shit, this crowd can't even put together a YES! chant


they shoulda done a "Si!" chant to piss off swagg and zeb


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Thank god.
> 
> I fucking hate Jack Swagger. I'd rather disect my own nutsack with a glue gun then have to watch him wrestle.


Yeah, um, about that...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I just realized that this is Vince's plan of getting Del Rio over big, give him Swagger in this horrendous angle, everybody is going to cheer him like never before. :vince is a genius.


If you don't cheer for Jack Swagger, then you simply hate America. Simple as that.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This crowd needs to be publicly flogged. Each member. They are all terrible.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

all in all... said:


> WE, the white god-fearing people of Rockridge...












Zeb Johnson?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

next week on raw zeb is doing a live hanging


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Arcade said:


> Swagger actually didn't do that bad until he started shouting "WE THE PEOPLE!" 6 or 7 times in a row.


I feel the exact opposite actually, just having him repeating one line in the background is the closest they should let Swagger get to cutting a promo. When on the microphone he O-VER PRO-NOUN-CI-ATED to a ridiculous degree.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

Heavenly Invader said:


> American's don't even give fuck about this angle... Sad...


its a pretty old angle the racist maybe there tired of seein it. that angle has been around since fuckin crazy ass iron shiek lol


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

This match is important because it's the very last match Bryan will be seen as a threat to anybody.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> I don't think Undertaker is working this Wrestlemania if he doesn't appear tonight. He's really running out of time to build a feud. A Triple threat with him Cena and Rock makes sense at this point. Undertaker fighting Punk without the belt doesn't interest me, and may not interest The Deadman.
> 
> Consider this entirely possible Wrestlemania XXX
> 
> ...


*Isn't there 6 weeks before Mania?*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Fastest way to get something over in WWE is to say it over and over again...

YES YES YES
NO NO NO
BOOM BOOM BOOM
WHAT? WHAT? WHAT?
REALLY? REALLY? REALLY?
BROGUE BROGUE BROGUE
FEED ME MORE...
Si Si Si
WE THE PEOPLE...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why does the WWE always wait until the match starts to take a break.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The pussy world we live in will have Dutch taken off the air before Mania. Swagger will lose, and get released a year or so later.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

How soon until they deport Ricardo Rodriguez?

You know it's coming.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The match was already starting?

Well now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Match starts while Raw on commercial. Nice.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Rush Limbaugh :lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

YOU CAN'T DO A MEXICAN SURFBOARD ON A REAL AMERICAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


Bless you :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, Bryan has cooled off for sure. The WWE not doing something more with him when he was hot was a bad move.

It doesn't help Kane/Bry haven't had a feud in a few months and Bry constantly loses his singles matches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess MEXICAN surfboards don't work on Swagger.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well they did vote for Obama afterall


Who actually deported illegal immigrants at a higher rate than Bush.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Boring show so far


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They could have done this with Bray Wyatt, have him coming out and talking about how the people are brainwashed by media, whilst his family stand behind him looking all strange and menacing.

We are in his home town too.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:lmao

Can't wait for the butt hurt over the Alex Jones line.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Yeah, Bryan has cooled off for sure. The WWE not doing something more with him when he was hot was a bad move.
> 
> It doesn't help Kane/Bry haven't had a feud in a few months and Bry constantly loses his singles matches.


to be fair though, this crowd isn't the best measuring stick.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bryan better not tap out. A Gutwrench should be good.

Sucks DB has been super over for about a year and less talented ppl have gotten pushes to the top.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I want the smarks to start a "They took our jobs!" Chant for Swagger!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ngYAXJsZCk&sns=em


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

DXfan99 said:


> its a pretty old angle the racist maybe there tired of seein it. that angle has been around since fuckin crazy ass iron shiek lol


The angle is okay, but putting this character on Jack Swagger seems silly.. All he did was grow his hair a little bit longer he could have changed up the attire a little more and never let him speak.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

I need a 30min HHH in-ring promo because this show is.... :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The next presidential tribute has been leaked:

George W. Bush

"Families is where our nation finds hope, where wings take dream."


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bryan jobbing to Captain America

Jesus this is like intentionally shitty to piss off smarks


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It's been so long that I can't even remember anymore what a two hour long episode of RAW was like.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I would love it if Swagger went over at Mania, Del Rio is perhaps the most bland multiple time world champion in history.

This scrub is a THREE TIME WORLD CHAMPION and has wrestled for the WHC TWICE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How refreshing to have a superstar in Bryan who actually sells.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like this ref.*


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Yes Thwagger. Beat a Mexican who _is_ here legally and win a gold title which has no value to these "real Americans." BRILLIANT. THAT'LL TEACH EM.


Doubt its his idea. Just shows how loopy Creative really is.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

After tonight Bryan can start a new chant!

ME THE JOBBER!
ME THE JOBBER!
ME THE JOBBER!
ME THE JOBBER!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe Bill O'Reilly will be Front Row at WM 29


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

KingOfKings said:


> I would love it if Swagger went over at Mania, Del Rio is perhaps the most bland multiple time world champion in history.
> 
> This scrub is a THREE TIME WORLD CHAMPION and has wrestled for the WHC TWICE.


Still not blander than Jack Swagger.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This show is starting to drag and we're only halfway through it.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Who actually deported illegal immigrants at a higher rate than Bush.


Don't speak the truth. I want to believe lies! :cussin:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Colter is right - illegal immigrants are destroying this country.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Random thought just came to my mind, remember when jamie noble was getting twatted by sheamus and that fella was shouting and laughing at him


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

i think this has been a really poor show so far. If this was a 2 hour RAW, everybody would be calling this "Worst RAW ever" and be losing their shit.

The first 2 hours of most RAWs are mediocre to awful.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

for the love of god, Lawler is completely brain dead. Throw his ass in a retirement home and put JBL in his seat.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

TheKaiser said:


> I want the smarks to start a "They took our jobs!" Chant for Swagger!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ngYAXJsZCk&sns=em


I also want to hear that :lmao

"Dey took err jerbs!"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DwayneAustin said:


> It's been so long that I can't even remember anymore what a two hour long episode of RAW was like.


If it happened in the last 4 years, pretty much a condensed version of the 3 hour ones.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This is the worst fucking wrestling crowd I have ever seen.

Seriously. I think there was more noise in the Rock vs Mankind Sunday Night Heat Super Bowl halftime match, in the empty arena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

redban said:


> Colter is right - illegal immigrants are destroying this country.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Swagger is getting clapped here hahahaha


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They should have at least changed his ring attire.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

redban said:


> Colter is right - illegal immigrants are destroying this country.


Aren't all Americans illegal immigrants?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

still cant believe that someone on here last week said that swagger would get more heat than mohammed hassan :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Clique said:


> Fastest way to get something over in WWE is to say it over and over again...
> 
> YES YES YES
> NO NO NO
> ...


THATS WHAT I DO!!!:henry1


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This show is starting to drag and we're only halfway through it.


Jesus Christ, only halfway? I would've sworn we were coming up on the final half-an-hour.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

redban said:


> Colter is right - illegal immigrants are destroying this country.


No, its the people who are letting them in.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All of a sudden, I'm supposed to take Swagger seriously just because he got an Ellen Degeneres haircut and xenophobic gimmick yet I know that the instant he sees a plugged toaster, he'll stick a fork in it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The wrestling has not been bad tonight. It's just that there's been so little of it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

redban said:


> Colter is right - illegal immigrants are destroying this country.


I guess Vince is getting what he wants out of this horrendous gimmick.

But that doesn't stop me from telling you to fuck off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Atlanta was a bad crowd too. It might be less of a crowd issue and more of a stale product issue. Because a pattern is beginning to develop here.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

At the risk of them (hopefully) proving me wrong from this point forward, I have to say; as someone who has been watching wrestling since 1998 pretty much without hiatus, this has to be the most vanilla, effortless "road to Wrestlemania" I've seen. It's just so by the numbers. Where's the "holy shit" moments that make you not want to miss next week because you expect something else epic to happen?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

There we go, King has got his 'goat' mention in


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Any bets on D Bry quitting in the next year?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> All of a sudden, I'm supposed to take Swagger seriously just because he got an Ellen Degeneres haircut and xenophobic gimmick yet I know that the instant he sees a plugged toaster, he'll stick a fork in it.


:lmao :lmao

YOU!! Why do you do this!? :lol


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Just wait until we get a 30 minute celebration for The Roid, commemorating his ability to wrestle more than two matches a year without having an all out asthma attack in the middle of the ring .

ZEB :mark: :mark:


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Dinobot said:


> I also want to hear that :lmao
> 
> "Dey took err jerbs!"


I'll be going to Raw on march 8th, I shall do my damndest lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Ryan said:


> Aren't all Americans illegal immigrants?


Yeah technically. Except for Native Americans.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


> No, its the people who are letting them in.


They are sneaking it, and its the the fault of the people who let them stay AKA the GOVT.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is out wrestling Swagger so badly.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan is actually looking strong. I approve.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

the fabric of WWE's nation is getting destroyed, we need to let jesus into our rings, punk is a socialist and a nazi.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Swagger is getting screwed over by this minority ref.

It's DESCRIMINATION

Gotta love how the Daniel Bryan segment has gotten the crowd the hottest they've been all night.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ugh, Swagger is not looking good in this match..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> The wrestling has not been bad tonight. It's just that there's been so little of it.


Sadly, the majority of morons in this thread don't watch a wrestling show for it's wrestling.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

This is actually a pretty good match


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Any bets on D Bry quitting in the next year?


To go where? ROH has basically imploded on itself. The bottom's fallen out of the Japanese wrestling market, paycheck wise. Gabe Sapolsky's various wrestling ventures could _never_ match the money D-Bry is making as the Goatface Killah.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Does swagger have white people on his back? Lmfao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah technically. Except for Native Americans.


Except we were born here, not immigrated.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

#saveusMVP


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dinobot said:


> I also want to hear that :lmao
> 
> "Dey took err jerbs!"


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

redban said:


> Colter is right - illegal immigrants are destroying this country.


Ann Coulter, though?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bryans tapping.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Patriot Act sounded better.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Never said this about a crowd before, but srsly, fuck this crowd.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> They should have at least changed his ring attire.


I think that is different. Wasn't his old getup blue?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Bryan sold that perfectly.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah technically. Except for Native Americans.


the north american indians migrated from Asia, the South American from Egypt(North Africa). 

True native americans were the the dinosaurs, especially the T-Rex

speaking of dinosaurs, why is Lawler still allowed to commentate.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

oh lawler, you silly little oompa loompa colored bitch. no beard can outbeard Daniel Bryans beard.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Patriot Lock or The Patriot Act?

Uhh..


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Still can't believe who even suggested the idea of giving **Swagger** the SD WM main event over Henry or Orton. Unbelievable.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Like the push but hate how he goes from losing weekly to Santino to now being able to beat anyone. 
Bryan tapping


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

March!March!March!March!March!March!March!March!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He Tapped out


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The knees gone...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

swaggers new music is so gay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT JOB.

Gross.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Excellent match, all things considered. Good job, guys. Thank you for providing a little entertainment in this fuckery.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

FourWinds said:


> I'll be going to Raw on march 8th, I shall do my damndest lol


I'll be listening! :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Turn "How many times they show the Mania sign" into a drinking game....


I will visit you in the hospital when they pump your stomach.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> I think that is different. Wasn't his old getup blue?


I think they should have taken him out of his singlet. I just don't think it goes.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Bryan jobs. Ziggler jobs. The IWC explodes.

DAT MUSIC DOE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Patriot Act/Patriot Lock which is it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a fun little match. Why change it the Patriot Lock? The Patriot Act sounded more badass.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Watching Daniel Bryan tapping out to Jack Freakin Swagger SMMFH


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

You know, I almost wonder if they had Swagger grow his hair out to better help hide his facial expressions. :hmm:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Le Sigh* I understand that Swagger has to look strong, but... poor D-Bry.


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

If I have to hear King talk about how this is a "different Swagger" one more time...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Swagger is disgusting.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> Any bets on D Bry quitting in the next year?


Why would he? Over the last year or so he's been the heaviest featured mid carder on the entire roster?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Swagger wins match. Gladly accepts his hand being raised by a Japanese referee. 

Yup.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe Patriot Act was getting them some flack, so they chose Lock?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Bryans tapping.


creepy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KingOfKings said:


> Just wait until we get a 30 minute celebration for The Roid, commemorating his ability to wrestle more than two matches a year without having an all out asthma attack in the middle of the ring .
> 
> ZEB :mark: :mark:


ENOUGH! :rock2

This has been so awful so far. Definitely not gonna watch Raw live ever again until 3 hours is over.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

i just tuned in, what have i missed.


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

I love Jack's theme song


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck this shit, Bryan Jobberson


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

patriot lock, bitch please


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The only submission specialist in the roster and he taps out like a bitch every fucking week..

Nice job destroying a good character WWE !


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

still can't believe swagger is main eventing wrestlemania, or del rio for that matter. not liking this we the people deal either. sounds too close to one of the all time greats, big johnny's "people power". that tells me he's not coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Vickie is going to give him the D


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Still can't believe who even suggested the idea of giving **Swagger** the SD WM main event over Henry or Orton. Unbelievable.


I think it could work. It's going to take some work, but it's a good gimmick to feud with a lot of the top Superstars right now like Sheamus and Del Rio, not to mention Mysterio.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

VRsick said:


> swaggers new music is so gay


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm still calling it the Patriot Act, fuck you Cole.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

sure, have the leading submission specialist in the company tap to an ankle lock. great booking fellas.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

swagger is the best in the world right now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

When is it time for live ceremony of #NEEDLES2ASSES ?


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Please tell me what it says on the back of Swaggers unitard


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a nice little match for what it was worth.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

The fuck everyone tapping out tonight? Hmm


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This has actually been an above average RAW, but the crowd sucks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Amanda 28 and still living at home?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Swagger's new theme still sounds weird, but it's kind of growing on me already.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hope we see Bork next.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

These WWE commercials are awesome :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Continual downward spiral for DB.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Why would he? Over the last year or so he's been the heaviest featured mid carder on the entire roster?


So he wouldn't have to job to 2/3 of the roster in under 10 min, maybe?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That WWE shopzone commercial was embarrassing. 

I mean....wow. Really?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AnalBleeding said:


> i just tuned in, what have i missed.


Hell


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wear The People's Shirt and I get Laid, Sign me up :rock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingOfKings said:


> Bryan jobs. Ziggler jobs. The IWC explodes.
> 
> DAT MUSIC DOE :mark: :mark: :mark:



And Punk is jobbing next week


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

rodgersv said:


> Please tell me what it says on the back of Swaggers unitard


WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JamesK said:


> The only submission specialist in the roster and he taps out like a bitch every fucking week..
> 
> Nice job destroying a good character WWE !


You forget the man of 1004 holds!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I always liked Swagger as a wrestler I'm so glad they realized he has no personality and got him a good manager.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Choke2Death*  .

This has been bad but Heyman usually makes things alot better. Vince/HHH/Lesnar shenanigans are up next, that Swagger-Bryan match was actually pretty good given the circumstances. Swaggie is a solid worker.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> *This has been so awful so far. Definitely not gonna watch Raw live ever again until 3 hours is over*.


See you next week then. :troll


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I only expect one thing to come out of this segment with Heyman...


























































:brock :brock :brock


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

magusnova said:


>


That commercial is so gay.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Brown Horatio said:


> patriot lock, bitch please


patriot lock sounds like home security system


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

my jimmies are maximum rustled, so bryan is finally a complete joke


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Not being funny; but please stop moaning about Thwagger main eventing Wrestlemania. He's going for the WHC incase you forgot, chances are he's opening the bloody show if anything.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Still can't believe who even suggested the idea of giving **Swagger** the SD WM main event over Henry or Orton. Unbelievable.


^ This.


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck Jack Swagger seriously there is nothing interesting about the guy I cant even listen to him with that lisp.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

These Commercials Are getting annoying 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This needs to turn into a diva appreciation thread.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> patriot lock, bitch please


*Ya know!?*


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Honestly I'd love a show full of

The Shield
CM Punk and Paul Heyman
Kane and Daniel Bryan
Mark Henry
Dolph Ziggler
Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman

they're like the only thing keeping me interested


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

i have a feeling heyman is gonna get like a promotion or something


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan is having a hell of a 2013 match quality wise, especially given the circumstances of him being a tag team wrestler and basically losing the few singles matches he gets.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ryan said:


> You forget the man of 1004 holds!


ARMBAR!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:kenny His Magic School Bus ass just beat Danielson.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Osize10 said:


> So he wouldn't have to job to 2/3 of the roster in under 10 min, maybe?


He's over, he's heavily featured, his merch sells and due to the match length it's likely he'll have a long career. He always gets some of the longest TV matches anyway.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Flame of Olympus said:


> This needs to turn into a diva appreciation thread.


I don't even that will save it this time. We could try though


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> This needs to turn into a diva appreciation thread.


It needed to a long time ago.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Awaiting some helmet sucking from Rock316 after he claims The Rocks celebration ceremony was the best part of the show :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Someone earlier said this entire Raw was like a slap in the face to smarks.....How right you were and the shit isn't even over yet.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

How much did Bryan earn tonight with that tap?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Swagger wins match. Gladly accepts his hand being raised by a Japanese referee.
> 
> Yup.


*

He doesn't care because the Japanese aren't sneaking in. :side:*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Flame of Olympus said:


> This needs to turn into a diva appreciation thread.


Agreed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Black_Power said:


> I always liked Swagger as a wrestler I'm so glad they realized he has no personality and got him a good manager.


He is just a poor mans Kurt Angle with less talent and no mic skills.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Luminosity.com

Maybe WWE Creative should go on there more often.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Aren't all Americans illegal immigrants?


That's about the dumbest assertion I've ever heard.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Patiently waiting that Shield though..


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What happened to Jack Swagger in the last 24 hours?

His submission changed names again and he they ditched the slicked back hair look. He's already got a new theme since returning.

They're clearly booking him on a day to day basis, yet they want him to "Main Event" Wrestlemania?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is just a poor mans Kurt Angle with less talent and no mic skills.


I actually like what little I've seen of Swagger in the ring. But lord, he should never talk.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> WE THE PEOPLE.


Me and the wife both thought it said white people lmbao, thanks for clearing it up would be funny as hell though


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be there at Mania :mark: Praise the Sun


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't care what you guys say, but the beginning of that "I'm coming home" song, gets me a little bit.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Bryan got a longer match than I thought.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

How do people watch wrestling when most of them can't comprehend the show? Seeing that Daniel Bryan has been 'murdered', is one of the best things I've read. Bloodrushes block your intelligence?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Emotion Blur said:


> I'm still calling it the Patriot Act, fuck you Cole.


Cole can't call any moves anymore. He's finished


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i'm sick to death of hearing "I'm coming home" going into that promo, wwe must play it at least 5 times every show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Bryan is having a hell of a 2013 match quality wise, especially given the circumstances of him being a tag team wrestler and basically losing the few singles matches he gets.


yeah if only they will put him over in single matches.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Is Coming Home The Theme for WrestleMania?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I wanna motorboat vickies titties.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Vickie's been giving Heyman some....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> What happened to Jack Swagger in the last 24 hours?
> 
> His submission changed names again and he they ditched the slicked back hair look. He's already got a new theme since returning.
> 
> They're clearly booking him on a day to day basis, yet they want him to "Main Event" Wrestlemania?


It's just to get Del Rio more over as a face, I give it until a month after WM and Swagger's back in the midcard and Zeb's gone.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Inb4 Vince returns next week, and Brock returns next week as well.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good match between Swagger and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

More Swagger and Zeb please, but Jack, leave ALL the talking to Zeb next time.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Heyman and Vickie, at least can be an interesting segment.


----------



## Y2Jerichoo (Jan 28, 2013)

ToddTheBod said:


> What happened to Jack Swagger in the last 24 hours?
> 
> His submission changed names again and he they ditched the slicked back hair look. He's already got a new theme since returning.
> 
> They're clearly booking him on a day to day basis, yet they want him to "Main Event" Wrestlemania?


Completely agree with you.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

its hard to look at the screen right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The WM "Im coming home" video showing my hometown, Hoboken. Gotta love it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Sexual tension


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

VRsick said:


> I wanna motorboat vickies titties.


:vince3


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

"Paul...let's not waste anymore time"

:bigirimana


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Less than 90 min left for The Undertaker or Lesnar to save this Raw. It's almost scary to imagine a Wrestlemania without The Undertaker. There hasn't been a Wrestlemania without him since *1990*.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

HEYMAN DA GAWD. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Enjoy


bigger and MORE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES MADDOX!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

MADDOX :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Maddox


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Brad.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

the third hour had better be the wrestling equivalent of lesbian porn, steak and lobster combined or i will be a very dissatisfied person.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

More Vickie mic time....why??? Just....WHY?!?!?! 

I don't give a flying fuck who is in charge of the fucking show, who the assistant is. I DONT FUCKING CARE!!!!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

MADDOX!!!

THE FUTURE!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cole called that spot on.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

"this is a joke right?"

my sentiments exactly


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay that was a lame announcement


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brad Maddox? YES Please


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What is the point of this?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

THERE'S MY BOY BRAD MADDOX FUCK YEAH.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes!

Brad 'the GOAT' Maddox


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

brad maddox doesnt even have music?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Brad Maddox! This is by far the best part of Raw. He made it... Finally made it...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Er, um, eh, wat?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats it? Thats the huge announcement?


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Brad Maddoxx yes!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

BISCHOFFS BACK


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

justice awaits you


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Now Brad's fucking Vickie


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi, Brad. 

You pretty bitch.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Brad Maddox = GOAT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know anymore.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> "Paul...let's not waste anymore time"
> 
> :bigirimana


LIVE SEX CELEBRATION.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No reaction


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DA GOAT :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait....what? This scrub..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JEKingOfKings said:


> See you next week then. :troll


Nah, I'll just watch the parts that interest me on YT. I only checked out tonight because of the chamber aftermath.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:StephenA

somewhere an Express Men store is missing an employee


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

The only way wrestlemania will be saved is if Bryan jobs to Kane and the entire crowd storms the ring. Then I would consider watching the stream.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

HI BRAD! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Why are they trying to push this Maddox character? Another generic clone.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> Less than 90 min left for The Undertaker or Lesnar to save this Raw. It's almost scary to imagine a Wrestlemania without The Undertaker. There hasn't been a Wrestlemania without him since *1990*.


Wrestlemania 2000 says hi


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Brad Maddox!! save_Us_Maddox


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F*ck is this? :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Raw just got prettier :mark:*


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

RAW gets better by the minute.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

BRAD MAD OX :mark:


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Fuck the brad maddox


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Paul heyman doesn't needs a mic


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bane lost weight and grew some hair 

wtf!


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

This company have gone to shitz.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> Less than 90 min left for The Undertaker or Lesnar to save this Raw. It's almost scary to imagine a Wrestlemania without The Undertaker. There hasn't been a Wrestlemania without him since *1990*.


Wrestlemania 10
Wrestlemania 16


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

HI, PAUL. I'M BRAD.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Maddox THE GOAT YES YES YES


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

It's Bane.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This guys voice....


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

SWERVE!!!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

wheelysteve said:


> At the risk of them (hopefully) proving me wrong from this point forward, I have to say; as someone who has been watching wrestling since 1998 pretty much without hiatus, this has to be the most vanilla, effortless "road to Wrestlemania" I've seen. It's just so by the numbers. Where's the "holy shit" moments that make you not want to miss next week because you expect something else epic to happen?


The new writers don't know how to book an entertaining show, thus most of Raw is painfully boring and terribly written.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Vickie's been giving Heyman some....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"Hi Brad"
:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Freeloader said:


> Less than 90 min left for The Undertaker or Lesnar to save this Raw. It's almost scary to imagine a Wrestlemania without The Undertaker. There hasn't been a Wrestlemania without him since *1990*.


Thats not true


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Hi" to a random fan. 

LOL!


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

:lmao This is a bizarre show now. WWE now is just an advertisement for more WWE, on which they advertise WWE. It's like a parody.

Oh yay Vickie Guerrero; the woman who says "excuse me" and talks screechy because that's her thing. She has 0 promo instincts, and will say her catchphrase even when it makes no sense in context. She's practically a robot, an annoying, whiney little robot.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Maddox makes up for no Taker or Brock.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

xerxesXXI said:


> Fuck the brad maddox


Iron Sheik?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is The Shield?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Shit crowd. Brad FTWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Fuck it.

Vickie/Heyman/Maddox threesome.

Heyman :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They're ripping off of Dwight Schrute / Michael Scott... Sigh.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Maddox> life.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bork needs to come out and ground him into a fine powdery dustlike substance.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Brad Maddox looks like he's just out of high school.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maddox is awful.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Heyman!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

well the crowd is just loving this, aren't they.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The GOAT as the Assistant Manager.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vinny Mac :vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ten year old pop culture references. Is it any wonder Vince is back


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Brad Maddox should be a heel announcer alongside a face Matt Striker.

Just fucking do that and be done with all this garbage.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lmao tell me someone heard the guy saying
SLAP HIM PAUL SLAP HIM!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Uh oh..... lol

Vince vs. Heyman at Mania??? LOL


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

lol heyman said it


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jammy said:


> my jimmies are maximum rustled, so bryan is finally a complete joke


i quit he's the only thing making me watch fuck this phony ass shit FUCK THIS COMPANY



*FUCK IT ALL*!!!!!

*FUCK IT ALL*!!!!!

*FUCK IT ALL*!!!!!

*AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eduard Khil said:


> Why are they trying to push this Maddox character? Another generic clone.


Disagree, he's surprisingly not a generic clone. He's an awkward goofy dumbass and I'm not sure if he's a genius of an actor or an awkward goofy dumbass who had a role tailor made but either way he's playing this character to perfection.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

The GOAT via satellite


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Vince didn't have that crutch earlier at the press conference

Vince is inhuman

seriously inhuman


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Live Via Sattelite!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Crutches? We saw your ass walking fine in dat press conference.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Vince.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

So Maddox is Dwight from the Office?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And hold off on the got damn divas pics until the last 30 minutes when we're super miserable.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Vinceeee, hey he wasnt on crutches before at the press conference


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

My god they couldn't come up with a better name for that title?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hmmm, vince didn't need those crutches this morning during that wrestlemania 30 announcement.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait a minute, isn't that The Rock on the screen?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Put dem crutches away Vince. We saw you at dat press conference


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How much of the shows lately have been dedicated to Vince McMahon making Paul Heyman look like an idiot?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Are they really ripping off a joke from the Office? LOL


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Show live announcement recap earlier without crutches, sells injury on show....


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm so incredibly lost right now.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

HEY IT'S THE ROCK ..............

Oh wait...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Walking fine at the press conference earlier

Now has crutches...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Boy, Vince looks so old and gaunt.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The BOSS is back! Giving his leadership via Satellite.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:vince2


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Crutches?! Didn't we just see him walking all fine at the Press Conference? Lol stop it Vince.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Mr McMahon via satellite!


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Vince has crutches? He seemed fine earlier?

Lets hope he's got MS #SaveWWE


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

KingOfKings said:


> HEY IT'S THE ROCK ..............
> 
> Oh wait...


:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They showed footage tonight of that press conference, and Vince clearly didn't have crutches...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

They don't even know how to book an injury angle anymore


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> How much did Bryan earn tonight with that tap?


Much less than any other relevant superstar.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Don't care what you guys say, but the beginning of that "I'm coming home" song, gets me a little bit.


Same here. It has that "bright future" feeling to it as if I have a huge nice trip ahead of me.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Maddox is definitely my man crush. The mans hair is brilliant. Triple h is going to come in on his white horse.


----------



## DethDropLockSplash (Mar 24, 2011)

I cant believe how great this new Jack Swagger is. I used to think he was the worst wrestler in the world at 1 point but this new gimmick is working perfectly for him. Way to go WWE, I am truly shocked that you could turn around the career of someone I thought had 0 potential.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is just a poor mans Kurt Angle with less talent and no mic skills.


He is only a poor mans Kurt Angle cause stupid people keep comparing them.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Vince McMahon pulling a Rock :vince


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why is Vince the face in this situation. Or any situation.

WHY IS VINCE MCMAHON A FACE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BLACKHEART!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vince being brutally honest about himself I can respect that


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No wonder Vince doesn't give a damn because he has no heart


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

He's right

And his only joy in life is putting frowns on the faces of smarks


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Uh oh, continuity!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

KISS MY ASS CLUB!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Vince has no heart


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, at least Vince acknowledges he doesn't have a heart.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dont think dwanye's liking all these people cramping his style, big show, vince, punk all appearing via satelite, no wonder why he's getting the celebration tonight


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Vince clearly lost is mind.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Why it's gotta be black though Vince?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Next to Orton, Maddox is that motherfucker who would slip GHB in a girl's drink.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Heyman to join the kiss my ass club?


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

Where is this going


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince hasn't been good for years. Why is he still around?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Kiss my ass club redux?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

He could fire him anyways right?
Stupid...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I can fire you right now ^_^


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm waiting for the Lost logo to pop up on the screen right now.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

First The Big Show, now Vince :rock is not amused


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Does he work for the wwe. Can he be fired


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> They showed footage tonight of that press conference, and Vince clearly didn't have crutches...


"I am a great magician. Your cloths are blue!"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

VKM Kiss my ass club?


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Gonna take this moment to say Brad Maddox is a fine piece of ass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'M A BLACK *HART* DAMNIT! A SOLE SURVIVOR! WOOOOO!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

lol, Paul plays the sleezeball perfectly.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Two great voices in wwe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DethDropLockSplash said:


> I cant believe how great this new Jack Swagger is. I used to think he was the worst wrestler in the world at 1 point but this new gimmick is working perfectly for him. Way to go WWE, I am truly shocked that you could turn around the career of someone I thought had 0 potential.


But he still is the worst wrestler in the world, the only difference now is that he has a guy standing next to him who does us all a favor and limits how much Swagger talks. There's no difference otherwise, he looks the same, he speaks the same, he wrestles the same.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Vince McMAhon = GOAT OF HEELS

specially when he uses the Mr. McMahon voice


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh what the fuck.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Vince vs Paul YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Vince hasn't been good for years. Why is he still around?



LOL gee, I wonder.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TEH BOSS!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Amber B said:


> And hold off on the got damn divas pics until the last 30 minutes when we're super miserable.


Aww I want to post some now


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dafuq? A fight? :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

they should have heyman annihilate vince


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Heyman vs McMahon Wrestlemania? That'll sell the rest of the tickets fo'sho


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

no pop on the fight!!!!


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Heyman Vince...Brock...HHH


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince vs. Heyman? :lol

This senile old fuck. Drop dead already :lol


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Holy FUCKING shit this crowd is disgustingly bad.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The crowd just totally no sold that whole thing. Fuckers.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cue Brock to destroy Vince and HHH to.make the save next week.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

AliiV said:


> Gonna take this moment to say Brad Maddox is a fine piece of ass












You're welcome.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

0 crowd reaction lol.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"u and i are gonna faite ^_^"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

no reaction to that announcement...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction whatsoever to that, :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Remember those few weeks in which Vickie/Heyman were best friends?

I guess that's done..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cue Brock killing Vince again, Hunter coming out to save him.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Vince vs. Heyman at Wrestlemania 29. New York smarks are going to eat one of the worst WM cards ever alive. Pepper your angus, Vincent.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow this Crowd is fucking DEAD


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is Paul E scared? Dude is on crutches.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

OH GOOD GOD IT'S TRUE.

Triple H vs Brock Lesnar II . Fuck.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

:lmao Absolutely no reaction from the crowd!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Vince coming back next week when Bork is booked? That crazy old bastard booking himself for bumps so soon after surgery.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:vince3 vs :heyman


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

First 2 hours has been pure shit.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Next week: Vince and Heyman fight, only for Brock to show up, fuck up Vince, and out comes Haitch. Match set. Boom.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

ryback vs lesnar


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Vince hasn't been good for years. Why is he still around?


He's like Mr Burns. He woun't die


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Lack of pop there for Vince vs Heyman. It was more silent than ADR's entrance, which is hard to beat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gentlemens.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

gentlemans

EDIT: dangit amber


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i knew it...a fight indeed~!! lol


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw is exhausting, 3 hours of me sat here cringing.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

THIS CROWD IS FUCKING GARBAGE.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

The Shield here to save the show.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> Holy FUCKING shit this crowd is disgustingly bad.


Or....good?

Would you rather they be cheering for madness?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well That 30 min Rock celebration is official now


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

I guarandamntee that match will end with a triple h/lesnar brawl


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

KISS MY ASS CLUB!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh shit the main event


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Vince/Heyman interaction was the only decent part of the show so far. Vince vs Heyman fight next week? Should be interesting.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIELD NEXT.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vince McMahon on crutches in a fight next week???


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

oh so lets have brock have an appearance only for HHH to clothesline him over the top rope and take his shirt off and scream like a maniac?

neat.

-.- fuck this company


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Remember those few weeks in which Vickie/Heyman were best friends?
> 
> I guess that's done..


They've just shifted into the Belligerent Sexual Tension dance.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'M A BLACK *HART* DAMNIT! A SOLE SURVIVOR! WOOOOO!


I miss Owen


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

virus21 said:


> He's like Mr Burns. He woun't die


:snrub


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trips vs Brock at Mania again? Sigh.....

Just call it RE-MANIA...it's all the same thing pretty much lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

ZERO fucks given by the crowd.

:brock and :HHH2 in two weeks time then


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh stay out of the ring you flappy-skinned, rusty orange, senile old cunt.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

we got 

kane vs orton 
the shield vs shamus, ryback, y2j
the rocks big gay party

and a hour left


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This RAW needs moar


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Soupman Prime said:


> Cue Brock to destroy Vince and HHH to.make the save next week.


STILL LOVE YA POPS :HHH


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I totally forgot HHH vs Lesnar xD


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why can't raw be in Chicago and New York every week


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> The Vince/Heyman interaction was the only decent part of the show so far. Vince vs Heyman fight next week? Should be interesting.


It wasn't.

and it won't be.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

They killed the crowd in the first segment. It's never recovered


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

"What a maneuver!"
:vince3

"Oh, god.. Heyman just used a steel chair!"
:heyman

Can't wait for this match.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

un_pretti_er said:


> Or....good?
> 
> Would you rather they be cheering for madness?


I mean, I don't blame them lol. They pay good money to hear what's happening NEXT week not once but twice. 

That dead reaction was absolutely horrific though lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Vince McMahon on crutches in a fight next week???


Handicap match :troll


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


> THE SHIELD NEXT.


How you get Big E's brother on your sig?:lmao


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Punk vs. Cena

And

Vince vs. Heyman

Next week!

THIS CROWD SUCKS THAT'S WHY EVERYTHING GOOD WILL BE NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Vince is a quite literally a fucking maniac, I can't believe they still let this sociopath write the show. No wonder its so shit.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Just say no to Predictamania.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> This RAW needs moar


Yeah right. The "Superstars" aren't allowed to take bumps anymore.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dead ass crowd. Might as well have Raw in a empty arena.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I think Shield will be the first great thing to come out of this Raw, probably the only.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

No excuses, this crowd sucks. If they stay like this for the Shield....


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

brad maddox=billions of ovaries exploding across the country


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

This Show is a Complete Train Wreck Tonight!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Crowd is dead


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Arcade said:


> Dead ass crowd. Might as well have Raw in a empty arena.


Keep making shows like this, that may happen


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

xerxesXXI said:


> They killed the crowd in the first segment. It's never recovered


They killed the whole show first segment in, Henry's dance notwithstanding.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

I think taker is returning next week in Dallas Texas and he will be the one interfering and not Triple H


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Yeah right. The "Superstars" aren't allowed to take bumps anymore.


Unless Miz is there to catch them.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

my prediction for next week

vince vs heyman

brock appears and confronts vince again

HHH comes out and exchanges punches with Brock

HHH clotheslines Brock over the top rope

HHH takes off his shirt and screams like a maniac at Brock

end segment


seriously WWE fuck off


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

might aswell rename this years wrestlemania to wrestleburial because there will be a record number this year


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Xevoz said:


> THIS CROWD IS FUCKING GARBAGE.


Ill take this crowd over the impact zone.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Borias said:


> The crowd just totally no sold that whole thing. Fuckers.


the crowd no sold the whole show...


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Crowd is dead


I don't blame them. I lost interest when they announced next RAW's main event. What a way to kill the crowd.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Why can't raw be in Chicago and New York every week[/QUOTE
> 
> For real like everywhere except those places and a few more fucking suck


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Beaker3391 said:


> This Show is a Complete Train Wreck Tonight!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


At least we get to see the shield.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WWE burying College Basketball?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

richyque said:


> Ill take this crowd over the impact zone.


This is one of those Sophie's Choice situations, though.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

They should've invited the iron sheik to shoot on everyone for 3 hours. That shit would be better than this show


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh yes Mitchell Cole, what a bombshell it was


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

"The Shield" next! :mark::mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There's a rumour that a new belt will debut tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This very well might be the worst booked era ever in wrestling.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIELD


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Jordo said:


> Crowd is dead





Bearodactyl said:


> No excuses, this crowd sucks. If they stay like this for the Shield....





Arcade said:


> Dead ass crowd. Might as well have Raw in a empty arena.


What the fuck do you expect when they hype up Punk vs. Cena in the opening segment and then tell them that it's going to be next week? Should have saved it until the end, alas Dwayne's celebration gets the hot slot.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This show lacks Prime Time Players.

MILLIONS OF DOLLARS


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

richyque said:


> Ill take this crowd over the impact zone.


I'll take an empty arena over the Impact Zone.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> No excuses, this crowd sucks. If they stay like this for the Shield....


The crowd does suck but they really haven't had all that much to cheer for.. Its been a slow show overall, but youre right the crowed isn't making it any better.


----------



## Megalax5 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hour 2 in the books. 

- Wow. Naomi can actually do stuff!

- Is it standard booking from the We to push a monster heel and then push him as a dancer when the gimmick doesn't work? 

- Patriot Act/Patriot Lock? Which is it?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This very well might be the worst booked era ever in wrestling.


What about Russo era WCW?


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Yaaaay, reading challenge. If you're happy and you know it clap your hands, if you're happy and you know it....

Question. Do the Disney channel pay much for shows? WWE may as well put themselves on there if they'd get money; this show would be right at home.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena no-selling the importance of the Rumble.*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

another recap wtf


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> my prediction for next week
> 
> vince vs heyman
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's so obvious. I agree. Fuck off WWE.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Punk going to fight Cena next week? Don't we all know it going to be Cena vs the Rock at Westlemania?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow I had problems with Storm giving his world title shot because Roode bashed his daughter... but cena did it because?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

And Wrestlmaina 30 will be in New Orleans. fpalm One of the worst crowds ever along with Atlanta. Just put every PPV in Houston.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


> What about Russo era WCW?


Sure, that's up there, too.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JERICHO'S ENTRACE :mark:

Makes me wanna


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Cena no-selling the importance of the Rumble.*


Its not like he needs it. He gets title shots when ever he wants.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Now it's time for The Ayatollah to die on the cross for our sins


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Are they awake?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Y2J BABEY


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Come on Shield, put some life back into this show.


----------



## Raw Meat (Apr 2, 2012)

JERICHOS HERE!

aaaannnnd no one even gets up.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So will Jericho turn heel here?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why hasn't there been a Wrestlemania in Memphis? It's a major metropolitan area with a huge stadium and convention center area. And they LOVE the wrestling.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Lawler needs to stop with this walrus nonsense. It's not funny.

Also I feel like Jericho's entrance is backwards. Shouldn't the lights go out first?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

RAW IS JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WHY TWO JAY!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I MARK FOR THE SHIELD

not even hiding it anymore

I mark for THE SHIELD

#BelieveInTheShield


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone else pose with Jericho?


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

I want my gf to cut all the lights off, get naked and put on that Jericho jacket then make me tap out


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Jericho! 

Did that kid have a moustache?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Save Us Jericho


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

DAT SHEAMUS POP


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

JERICHO.

I would assume we're getting Sheamus vs Ryback at Wrestlemania right ? Or am I completely losing my mind ?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome TO RAW ... Tune In Next Week For A Better Raw...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Arcade said:


> And Wrestlmaina 30 will be in New Orleans. fpalm One of the worst crowds ever along with Atlanta. Just put every PPV in Houston.


This is in Lafayette, not New Orleans. :kobe Negged.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING

LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

wow, no reaction for sheamus, can't wait for Ryback


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho is the best thing going in WWE today.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Punter said:


> JERICHO'S ENTRACE :mark:
> 
> Makes me wanna


Me too


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This very well might be the worst booked era ever in wrestling.


Oh I think that goes without question. 


Midcard nonexistent, people tossed into main events on a whim, little to no storylines, matches with no rhyme or reason that are interrupted by a constant barrage of commercials and in their off-time we still get time wasted promoting movies, toys, apps, twitter, etc... 

They have 3 hours a week to work something out and waste a good 90% of their time on putrid garbage. And I've actually enjoyed tonight somewhat and the past two weeks but there's no denying the booking is horrific.


----------



## Raw Meat (Apr 2, 2012)

It must be so hard for the superstars who competed in the attitude era to come out to reactions like these.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

holy fucking horrible crowd


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Flame of Olympus said:


> This needs to turn into a diva appreciation thread.


Get on it people.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Sheamus needs to stop with the rape eyes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Best part of the show about to come up. Then again The Shield steal the show all the time.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

They went there... fucking shield = NWO


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Why hasn't there been a Wrestlemania in Memphis? It's a major metropolitan area with a huge stadium and convention center area. And they LOVE the wrestling.


If the Liberty Bowl wasn't 50+ years old then I'd agree with you.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk vs Cena prediction.....*

Yep, I think this prediction is pretty spot on. Obviously Cena will win but he won't win clean.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did I just see Evan Bourne in the crowd?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow....dat....non reaction for Ryback.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

to many limes, to many limes


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

wow, huge pop here


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Save Us Jericho


not even jericho can save this show from the dead crowd.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

I just found this on WWE Memes facebook page:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh..I guess Ryback can say "Wake Up" too.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

And the crowd goes mild. This dude


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

no reaction for either of them LOL


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Arcade said:


> And Wrestlmaina 30 will be in New Orleans. fpalm One of the worst crowds ever along with Atlanta. Just put every PPV in Houston.


Houston crowd was dead during NBA all-star game


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Somebody do some CPR on that crowd... I'm worried.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

haha absolutely no reaction for ryback


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

No pop what-so-ever for Ryback. Interesting.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah crowd....WAKE UP!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Ryback begging the crowd to wake up


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Jericho Getting Triple Power Bomb Though A Table Inc


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

feed him, feed him more










crickets :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This gunna be good


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Rybacks reaction.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THE CROWD WAS SO GODDAMNED LOUD! :mark: EVERYONE CHANTED WITH RYBACK!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

is it just my stream or could you just hear a pin drop during Ryroids' entrance?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

animus said:


> If the Liberty Bowl wasn't 50+ years old then I'd agree with you.


What about the Fed Ex Forum?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shield should punch every member of this crowd on the way down


----------



## jayjames (Feb 18, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Did I just see Evan Bourne in the crowd?


Probably as close as they let him get these days.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Glass Shatters said:


> This is in Lafayette, not New Orleans. :kobe Negged.


Last night's Chamber crowd was terrible except during the CM Punk vs The Rock match.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

SIERRA! HOTEL! INDIA! ECHO! LIMA! DELTA! THE SHIELD.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't got my TV on too loud so I could be wrong; but did Ryback just get fucking booed :lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

dead crowd for the most show 
we will see if The rock can inject some live into them in the last segment


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Jericho is there to take the pin, nothing more and nothing less :lol .


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RYBACK WIT DAT REACTION OF DA NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

SIERRA

HOTEL

INDIA

ECHO

LIMA

DELTA

SHIELD


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

seth rollins is SO HOT


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I get the feeling Jericho or Ryback turn heel here.

Or Wyatt debuts if the dirtsheets were actually right.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Blood Bath said:


> I want my gf to cut all the lights off, get naked and put on that Jericho jacket then make me tap out


I now know what I want my gf to give me for my birthday. Thank you


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It always gets me how Reigns walks down a different section than Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Huge pop for shield


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Spoiler: a spoiler






Mainboy said:


> Enjoy






:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The shield are class the entrance is beast


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

The Shield are like the best thing I've witnessed in all my years of wrestling fandom


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shield gon get nexus'd


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Where the fuck is this raw at?? This crowd is BASURA....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

If this was territory days the Shield would get the shit beaten out of them trying to walk through the crowd.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shield's reaction :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Gotta love how Bryan got a bigger pop than Ryback and Seamus together.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The Shield can't possibly lose to these guys after EC.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did I just see Mark Henrys mom in the crowd just now?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

lol @ jericho pecs


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If tonight's episode doesn't prove to WWE that they're in the shit creatively, I don't know what will.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't care what anyone says if you think the shield is stale you can go FUCK YOURSELVES

 yes i mark for the shield

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Where is this RAW taking place?

Because I'm adding them to my fucking list of enemies of wrestling along with Atlanta :steebiej


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> I get the feeling Jericho or Ryback turn heel here.
> 
> Or Wyatt debuts if the dirtsheets were actually right.


Hopefully it's Jericho.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Houston crowd was dead during NBA all-star game


Wasn't much to get excited about.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

"he's a psycho for success, his words!" those are some dumbass words.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

My body is ready!


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd is reaching Atlanta's level of dead.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

It was Ambrose...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

SHIELDDDDDD


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryan said:


> If this was territory days the Shield would get the shit beaten out of them trying to walk through the crowd.


If this was the territory days, the crowd would be throwing shit in the ring for a show like this


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

wheelysteve said:


> I haven't got my TV on too loud so I could be wrong; but did Ryback just get fucking booed :lmao


It did sound like a boo to me also, i've got a headset on!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The crowd gives no fucks.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Crowd is awesome right now.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Chris and Dean?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ryback heel turn incoming.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jericho vs Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Why does Ryback's trunks have unlimited energy on them? That's false advertising.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Chris Jericho..the LION TAMER


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Dean/Moxley said:


> :


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ambrose/Jericho. MARK


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's New Orleans 

The south fucking sucks


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Did I just see Mark Henrys mom in the crowd just now?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jericho and Ambrose wrestling. I never thought I'd see this.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Diva thread it is


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Jericho vs. Ambrose. :yes


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Ryback HEEL TURN

he's giving off a monster heel vibe most definitely

easy transition

he wasn't popular to begin with..

Y2J in there with THE SHIELD

and i don't even like Jericho!!

this is the match tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JERICHO/ROLLINS, come on!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lawler's already made 5 mistakes so far in the match, fire this old fuck already.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Love how thy build Ambrose as crazy. Need to do the same with Rollins.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Blood Bath said:


> The Shield are like the best thing I've witnessed in all my years of wrestling fandom


:bosh2

you haven't been watching long, have you?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Last night's Chamber crowd was terrible except during the CM Punk vs The Rock match.


WWE and the city is expecting an infusion of 100,000+ people into the city for the event. There will probably be more non-New Orleanians there than there will be New Orleanians. Calm down.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Who else can't wait to buy mania!!??! Fuck, they expect us to line up to buy their shit


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Lawler doesnt even know what city he's in let alone the wrestlers names..


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Asenath said:


> What about the Fed Ex Forum?


Would be cool but I thought Vince wants to go the outdoor stadium route. I prefer to that the WWE go back indoors. I'd like to see one in Pittsburgh but the weather here Early-Mid April is unpredictable AF.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Out of all divas you post, you post Paige?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asenath said:


> Chris and Dean?


Perfect gif for that


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> I totally forgot HHH vs Lesnar xD


When?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Dean Ambrose in the same ring with Chris Jericho And the IWC cums in their pants.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Give the Shield offense for fuck sake....
More people watch raw than they watched the elimination chamber....


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ambrose getting the pin here because Reigns and Rollins have already done it :mark:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Man, without JBL to put over the shield on commentary, it isn't the same.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

jesus lawler cant even even tell which wrestler's which anymore


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Lets Go Reigns


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking love Shield. So much talent.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess Cena is done with the Shield?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sheamus just laughs is he for real


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Reigns talkin smack to Sheamus :lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> :bosh2
> 
> you haven't been watching long, have you?


Reality Era brah it's coming!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Y2J vs Ambrose.. :faint:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Soupman Prime said:


> Love how thy build Ambrose as crazy. Need to do the same with Rollins.


Rollins doesn't have Ambrose's natural crazy gene.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

they are definitely setting up a Sheamus vs Reigns feud

TWO BULLS GOING AT IT

i like it


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

animus said:


> Would be cool but I thought Vince wants to go the outdoor stadium route. I prefer to that the WWE go back indoors. I'd like to see one in Pittsburgh but the weather here Early-Mid April is unpredictable AF.


I hate the outdoor stadiums. You can't hear a damn thing.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I have an inkling feeling that someone's turning heel during this match.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Sheamus will eat the pin, Ryback will be mad?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ambrose always eats finishers


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't "White Noise", Dean Ambrose's finisher?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really hope 'FELLLLAAAAA' isn't about to become a thing now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

White Noise to the minority member.

:vince4 :swagger


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Dat SELLING


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

WOW got hype for SHEAMUS!!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Out of all divas you post, you post Paige?


paige! really? paige?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Ambrose sell


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose just died


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FUCKING COMMERCIAL.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat Ambrose sell.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose selling like a MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose with dat drunk selling.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean seeing stars :lol


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Ambrose can sell


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I might be able to get behind Reigns if two things happened.

1) He dropped this corny shield gimmick and went solo

2) He stopped screaming after every move he does


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

is the camera work really bothering anyone else? they keep zooming in and out, and switching to weird angles.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can they book the Shield any stronger? Course they can.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LMFAO @ DEAN AMBROSE

he's seriously the only one out of the shield who gets seriously beat up

hell last night he spent most of the match getting beat up

was he like this in the indy's?! is he a spot/bump guy???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose with that selling. lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I know he just got his ass kicked, but Roman Reigns is the man!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why isnt the match still playing on wwe active


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

They're having Shield job?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So is Wade Barrett stuck in limbo?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sheamus you son of a bitch! How dare you?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT AMBROSE SELLING

:mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wasn't "White Noise", Dean Ambrose's finisher?


And that's why he can't use it. Same for the Glam Slam.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He sold that Brogue Kick


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone want to take screenshots of this show and add MST3K silhouettes to them


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

FELLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> :bosh2
> 
> you haven't been watching long, have you?


I have but what they do is so natural, if only they had a better counterpart to bring out even more of they great work


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Ref gets knocked out, lights out and shield comes, all attacking cena then the dong goes off having taker take out the shield and punk Thus setting up cena beating punk.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Loving this match so far


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> I might be able to get behind Reigns if two things happened.
> 
> 1) He dropped this corny shield gimmick and went solo
> 
> 2) He stopped screaming after every move he does


Nope.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Why is the Shield wrestling in sanctioned matches? Technically they aren't WWE superstars so why play by their rules?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If RAW ended after this match, would you say it was a good RAW?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> LMFAO @ DEAN AMBROSE
> 
> he's seriously the only one out of the shield who gets seriously beat up
> 
> ...


Your posts are the most annoying on this entire forum.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Did I just see a Geico ad with implied bestiality? Dafuq America?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shield won last night, shockingly. So, they'll probably lose tonight.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ambrose :lol


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

richyque said:


> paige! really? paige?





Spoiler: a spoiler















Happy now? :


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Shield won last night, shockingly. So, they'll probably lose tonight.


But then that makes Cena look like shit


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

RAB said:


> Your posts are the most annoying on this entire forum.


Like Forreal


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

EPIC sell job by Ambrose on that Brogue.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

hockytalky said:


> Why is the Shield wrestling in sanctioned matches? Technically they aren't WWE superstars so why play by their rules?


Technically, they are. They're announced as from NXT, which is part of the WWE as a developmental brand.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

'FELLAAAAAAAAAAAA!' is so fucking dumb. Unbelievable.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat selling from ambrose


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SPCDRI said:


> If RAW ended after this match, would you say it was a good RAW?


Nope, even if the match stays good it'd still be one segment in an otherwise pointless, boring and counter-productive show.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> If RAW ended after this match, would you say it was a good RAW?


Nope, and it's only going to get worse with a lame Dwayne promo.

BUT THE CROWD SUCKS!!!1one!!!eleven1!!!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

hockytalky said:


> Why is the Shield wrestling in sanctioned matches? Technically they aren't WWE superstars so why play by their rules?


Don't use logic on this or everything will fall apart.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

After seeing how they made Miz go over Cesaro clean, I damn well hope they don't give us a Shield loss.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> I might be able to get behind Reigns if two things happened.
> 
> 1) He dropped this corny shield gimmick and went solo
> 
> 2) He stopped screaming after every move he does


For me it's the Shield and his aggression (the shouting) that hold my interest.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

You assclowns posting pictures divas are pretty lame. It's not fun anymore. You guys killed it.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> White Noise to the minority member.
> 
> :vince4 :swagger


Uh oh


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

If ppl are gonna post diva pics, no doubt exactly the same ones as last week and the week before, I _will_ start posting pictures of men in swimsuits.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> If RAW ended after this match, would you say it was a good RAW?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar F5s John Cena.

The Rock hits Punk with the Rock Bottom.

Ref comes to and counts a double count out.

Draw equals triple threat.*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why do I keep getting Web Acceleration Client Errors on this site? Annoying as hell.

Have to refresh every new link twice here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> LMFAO @ DEAN AMBROSE
> 
> he's seriously the only one out of the shield who gets seriously beat up
> 
> ...


His whole thing was that he'll gladly welcome a beating, enjoy it and egg you on while still getting his ass kicked.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Spoiler: a spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring me more!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Get on it people.


I'll take you up on the offer.





































GOAT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sheamus is such a cheap shot artist, kicking the non legal man, who is not even looking at him


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Asenath said:


> Nope.


uh...yup


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

My mind is still blown that Ryback came out to complete silence. Holy shit...


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Epic teamwork.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Slightly Off Dean Ambrose. 

That is almost as good as Mr No Days Off.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

so much talent in the shield


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Did I just see a Geico ad with implied bestiality? Dafuq America?


FRUIT NINJA!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

someone needs to duct tape seth rollins mouth, he sounds like a wild and rabid eric young


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

So, Ryback is still super over and popular, right? :lmao I remember getting red rep for saying he's not over. Please turn him to jobber now, where he belongs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's refreshing to see a team actually use tag team tactics in a match.*


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I deffo see Sheild going over here, this might be a way they are leading to the possible Jericho/Ryback feud or maybe it's simply setting up another 6man tag at Mania who knows? Deffo see sheild winning this though and I feel this match is setting some kind of feud up.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

hockytalky said:


> Why is the Shield wrestling in sanctioned matches? Technically they aren't WWE superstars so why play by their rules?


They were clearly identified as NXT upstarts. They are apart of the WWE roster. They got profiles under the WWE Superstars webpage. This isn't and has never been nWo. I thought Dean made that clear way back when. "if you want nWo, buy the DVD".


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Love that dbl tag the Shield do. never seen that before in 6 man tags.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAO @ King implying that they "call the action"


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Now the crowd chants? And its Rybotch chants


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Ryback has not been in this match since the beginning..."

Cue Ryback walking off..


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Its hard to take Rybotch seriously when he's literally no taller than Jericho.. he's roided up but he's still not really a monster unless they use some creative camera angles to make him look 7 feet tall.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> If RAW ended after this match, would you say it was a good RAW?


But we have to deal with rocks gay party


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That is the question I ask myself every 3 hour RAW after I get more than 2 hours in...
Okay, more than 2 hours of this show, if it ended right now, did I spend my time wisely? Was this the best thing I could have watched?
The answer is typically "no."

3 Hour RAW is so hard to watch straight through. If there wasn't the internet and I was say, 12...
I don't know if I'd watch WWE right now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RYBACK IS NOT OVER!!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ryback, I hate you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"A Psycho for Success."

Shut up Cole.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Meathook bitches!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback nearly botches that spinebuster every time. He almosts drops the dude on his tailbone rather than this back. 

DAT SPEAR


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CharliePrince said:


> LMFAO @ DEAN AMBROSE
> 
> he's seriously the only one out of the shield who gets seriously beat up
> 
> ...


*Yeah that's what Ambrose does... and he does it perfectly. HBK made a career out of it. *


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

GORE GORE GORE!!!!!1


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how they have Ryback do these power moves to Rollins because he can't lift any of the others up :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryback needs dat rest already after 30 seconds


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Now the crowd is behind Ryback. What happened?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Fuckk...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Least this match has finally woken the crowd up.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The most loudest the crowd has been? - Ryback getting tagged in. unk:


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

What's wrong with Shemeaus?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

did Jericho do that on purpose?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Reigns spear


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Same spot. I thought they were using that to go home. Lazy ass company


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

So cena is basically the weak link, is that what this match is saying? Jericho/Ryback/Sheamus doing much better


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus! Dat spear by Reigns, BAH GAWD.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Spear wasn't as good as he did it last night at EC


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

lawler doesnt even know where he is right now.. almost just called Rybotch's finisher the white noise.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fucking epic spear


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Crowd has woken up a bit!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Um King it was Ryback last night that got speared during his finisher not Sheamus.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ryback and Roman Reigns have to be my 2 favorite newcomers in WWE right now.


----------



## ryanholly (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk vs Cena prediction.....*

I don't understand this match, Cena won the royal rumble. Did I miss something?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He has a flask in his flap jack.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

That's quite baffling at how Ryback comes out to a dead crowd, yet can get the crowd invested with a simple "feed me more" gesture.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Ryback, I hate you.


We*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Not seen a spear that good since Big Bill :mark:


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Slight Goldberg chants


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

if Jericho/Ryback/Sheamus win this it'll make Cena look shit.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

were those boring chants I heard


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose is my favorite member of The Shield. 

He's awesome!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose teabagging Ryback lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> I love how they have Ryback do these power moves to Rollins because he can't lift any of the others up :lmao


*:lmao it's so true*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I can watch The Shield Wrestle all night

I seriously can

yes, I said WRESTLE

<3 them

I MARK FOR THE SHIELD


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Isn't Roman Reigns related to Dwayne?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

KILL THE RYBERG


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins. You beautiful motherfucker. He's just so excited to be there.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Diva appreciation? Okay I'll bite. Pics below.



Spoiler: Delicious


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I forgot, is this Shield match the main event?

If so, there's still a good 45 minutes to go.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hate to do this, but









I command you to stop watching this show


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Beaker3391 said:


> Isn't Roman Reigns related to Dwayne?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Stop calling him Dwayne man.. you guys don't sound cool


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk vs Cena prediction.....*

Similar to Night of Champions were there is not a winner, thus making it a triple threat match. I really don't see Undertaker coming back for this years mania.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's just refreshing to see teams work together as an actual team.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Beaker3391 said:


> Isn't Roman Reigns related to Dwayne?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cousin's..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cyon said:


> I forgot, is this Shield match the main event?
> 
> If so, there's still a good 45 minutes to go.


No. There's still Orton/Kane and probably some more filler before Rock's celebration.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Diva appreciation? Okay I'll bite. Pics below.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Delicious


Chill that shit man


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Roman, you may be overselling the junk injury.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I love how they have Ryback do these power moves to Rollins because he can't lift any of the others up :lmao


Are these indy midgets so large that he can't lift them? :argh:

Tis a joke btw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Love the ring time Rollins is getting in this match. He's got so much talent in the ring.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Rollins. You beautiful motherfucker. He's just so excited to be there.


He's wrestling for you :cool2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Beaker3391 said:


> Isn't Roman Reigns related to Dwayne?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yep


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bad idea to launch yourself, Reigns. lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What's with Ryback's V8 Juice tights?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cyon said:


> I forgot, is this Shield match the main event?
> 
> If so, there's still a good 45 minutes to go.


:rock4


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

the shield can work


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk vs Cena prediction.....*



ryanholly said:


> I don't understand this match, Cena won the royal rumble. Did I miss something?


Punk started talking about how he beat Rock at EC and should be the champion right now and Cena doesn't deserve the shot, so Cena's giving him a shot. Winner goes to WrestleMania.

In other words, another way to bury Punk before WrestleMania and make him look completely unthreatening.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lawler keeps forgetting there names ffs


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Beaker3391 said:


> Isn't Roman Reigns related to Dwayne?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Technically, no.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jerico and ambrose :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah that's what Ambrose does... and he does it perfectly. HBK made a career out of it. *


+rep

is it really? i never watch the indy's so i don't know how he was but it's very obvious Ambrose is the main selling guy/bump/spot guy the shield has

he takes them like a champ and is very good at it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Rollins. You beautiful motherfucker. He's just so excited to be there.


Would you say he's as excited as you when you see him ?

NEVER HEAR.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

These 3 are just the perfect storm. Reigns looks like an absolute badass, rollins creepy sexy amazing, and ambrose sadistic psycho

just absolute poetry in motion


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Great match here.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Jericho seriously might be the GOAT. He knows how to work (obviously) but also to get the crowd involved.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Jericho actually hit the Lionsault!!! Doesn't happen often.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ryback vs Sheamus will be the cost of the match.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nobody ever gets pinned by the Lionsault anymore.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

God, Jericho is beautiful when he's on. His moving and his flipping and everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins sold that Jericho dropkick off the top turnbuckle like a fucking CHAMP.

:hbk2 ish.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh yeah. Forgot about Orton/Kane and the Rock.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Knife edge the flak jacket...ouch?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ninja Rollins!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG ROLLINS!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn that flying knee.

SHIELD


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Holy shit. Rollins came in out of nowhere.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Ambrose fucking sells


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ambrose V Ziggler

Imagine the selling


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

LMFAO @ Ambrose faces while under the walls of Jericho

OMFG SETH ROLLINS FLEW FROM THE MOON

THE SHIELD!!! THE SHIELD WINS


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIELD!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Omg that was fucking amazing !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Seth saving the day!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seth Rollins Came out of nowhere


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The Shield doin work...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asenath said:


> God, Jericho is beautiful when he's on. His moving and his flipping and everything.


Keep that clit in your panties, sis.


----------



## hartattak9x9 (Mar 10, 2005)

Has Jericho won one goddamn match since he's come back?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy Shit @ Rollins


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy shit what was that move


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BLACKOUT.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Shield 3 - 0 in WWE!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the better team wins again.

Wonder what they're going to do at WM?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Oh yeah. Forgot about Orton/Kane and the Rock.


Damn..forgot about that Kane/Orton match.

Ambrose picks up da fucking pin lol...Who said that Dean would get the pin this time? lol good call.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What's up with all these lame close up shots they do that make me miss half the match?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Where was Ryback? Taking a nap?


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

martinooo said:


> Stop calling him Dwayne man.. you guys don't sound cool


Ok Sorry, The Roid


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

SHIELDDDD!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dat TEAMWORK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose for the win!!! Yes. They are such a great team, the new freebirds.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

THE SHIELD >>>>>>


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The motherfucking Shield.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> My mind is still blown that Ryback came out to complete silence. Holy shit...


Ryback's career had the lifespan of gangnam style.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ok, that knee from rollins looked fuckin sweet.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DAT ROLLINS KNEE. Goddamn the Shield are such beasts


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They've all been given a pin fall in each of there matches


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rollins is fucking awesome. Still like him over Reigns. Cant believe someone said Aces and Eights are better.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Ryback gonna kill Jericho?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The Shield looks incredible. Every match they've had has been stellar. This is how you do a stable.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Beaker3391 said:


> Isn't Roman Reigns related to Dwayne?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes.


Anoa'i is a member of the Anoa'i family. He is the son of Sika of the Wild Samoans and the brother of Matt "Rosey" Anoa'i, who are both professional wrestlers.[1] He has a daughter and a fiancée named Jessica. *He is the cousin of The Rock*, Umaga, and Rikishi (thus also the first cousin once removed of his sons, fellow current WWE Superstars, The Usos).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_Reigns


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> And the better team wins again.
> 
> Wonder what they're going to do at WM?


:buried


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The shield stay winning


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

BELIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEV!!!!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*WHO CAN STOP THE SHIELD*?!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

That move by Rollins was awesome.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Highlight of the night other than Orton in the backstage segment!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Shield are on fucking fire, goddamn. Best thing about the WWE now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*God damn, Shield is on a roll. Glad to see WWE is very high on them (Y)*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DEAN!!!!

Jericho is always going to be a fan favorite and I'm never not happy to see him but when was the last time he was on the winning end of a match?


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Of course Jericho takes pin.....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

hartattak9x9 said:


> Has Jericho won one goddamn match since he's come back?


Last week


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat knee. Dat sell by Ambrose :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ROLLINS!

Dude is a beast. Tons of potential.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CharliePrince said:


> *WHO CAN STOP THE SHIELD*?!


Shit booking team


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

3-0 The Shield


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

leon79 said:


> Ambrose V Ziggler
> 
> Imagine the selling


Ambrose v Ziggler v Hardy

They'll all act as if they've been shot.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

hartattak9x9 said:


> Has Jericho won one goddamn match since he's come back?


He's won ONE I think, vs Bryan Jobberson


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> DEAN!!!!
> 
> Jericho is always going to be a fan favorite and I'm never not happy to see him but when was the last time he was on the winning end of a match?


last week when he beat daniel bryan


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't care what haters say anymore the shield gotten stale, they should break up, whining bitching crying

THE SHIELD IS THE BEST THING THE WWE HAS GOING TODAY

let me repeat: THE SHIELD IS THE BEST THING IN THE WWE TODAY

i seriously enjoy every moment they come out, every match, everything

i mark for the shield


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

was that a knee? no lawler it was his head


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Those facial expressions by Ambrose in the walls were priceless!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> Rollins is fucking awesome. Still like him over Reigns. Cant believe someone said Aces and Eights are better.


Probably that clownshoe Tony.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

You're damn right there has been alot of questionable booking decisions tonight Cole.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Well it can only go down from here.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh right, he did beat Bryan. But who hasn't?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone wanna tell me why Rock is having a Championship Celebration. He won the title at the rumble and never celebrated.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> *WHO CAN STOP THE SHIELD*?!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Someone please GIF what Rollins just did


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why would anyone want Jericho on their team and feel confident about getting a win? :lmao
That was Ryback and Sheamus' fault.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Has Kane-Orton happened yet?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> DEAN!!!!
> 
> Jericho is always going to be a fan favorite and I'm never not happy to see him but when was the last time he was on the winning end of a match?


Jericho defeated Daniel Bryan with the codebreaker to get in to the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> I don't care what haters say anymore the shield gotten stale, they should break up, whining bitching crying
> 
> THE SHIELD IS THE BEST THING THE WWE HAS GOING TODAY
> 
> ...


I genuinely hate you more and more with every single post you make.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Ryback's career had the lifespan of gangnam style.


:lmao

Thank God for that too. Shield are awesome.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

No Undertaker - he's not making it for 'Mania 29.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Orton/Kane and then rock thing left?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> DEAN!!!!
> 
> Jericho is always going to be a fan favorite and I'm never not happy to see him but when was the last time he was on the winning end of a match?


He beat Bryan a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rock celebration promo?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Keep that clit in your panties, sis.


I meant from a technical standpoint! Gosh!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CharliePrince said:


> OMFG SETH ROLLINS FLEW FROM THE MOON


Quote of the topic


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Asenath said:


>


:jaydamn


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> Rollins is fucking awesome. Still like him over Reigns. Cant believe someone said Aces and Eights are better.


I bet you it was TNA's personal dick rider, The Tony.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

3 hour show and one cool thing happens


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RAB said:


> I genuinely hate you more and more with every single post you make.


:lmao

His post style is annoying, I agree.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

RAB said:


> I genuinely hate you more and more with every single post you make.


+1 so fucking annoying


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Quote of the topic


well it's kinda true, i mean

shit

he flew outta nowhere

:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I want that Rollins knee attack as a gif asap


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

WAIT WAIT WAIT...

If it's HHH-Lesnar II and Punk-Taker ... What the fuck does the SHIELD do ?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> And the better team wins again.
> 
> Wonder what they're going to do at WM?


*The Shield vs Jericho, Ryback, Sheamus in a Dumpster Match*


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Why would anyone want Jericho on their team and feel confident about getting a win? :lmao
> That was Ryback and Sheamus' fault.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That match was hot though.:cool2


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

People wondering why Jericho keeps losing.. Jericho is really only back as enhancement talent to help elevate some younger guys, sell some merch and make some money, he doesnt care if he jobs in every match. He's probably not getting a WWE/WHC title run again in his career unless they have a big drought on Smackdown and need him to fill in for a while.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Some people thought Ryback or Jericho was going to turn heel in that match?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The shield need a better tshirt then i will get it


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

CharliePrince said:


> *WHO CAN STOP THE SHIELD*?!


Michael Chiklis can stop The Shield


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Roids celebration to come?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Why would anyone want Jericho on their team and feel confident about getting a win? :lmao
> That was Ryback and Sheamus' fault.


Yeah... going after them with Cena switched out for Jericho wasn't a good call on their part. Definitely a step down.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

KingOfKings said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT...
> 
> If it's HHH-Lesnar II and Punk-Taker ... What the fuck does the SHIELD do ?


Drink milk and kick ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao at the CougarLife.com commercial. Really?


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

FINALLY DEAN GETS THE PIN <3<3<<3


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

RAB said:


> I genuinely hate you more and more with every single post you make.


 

I don't even get what he was trying to say?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> *WHO CAN STOP THE SHIELD*?!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SHIELD WON :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

is this real? this cougarlife commercial, is thsi real?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The Shield make me so happy. Young, energetic, exciting, talented, skilled, and experienced. AND THEY'RE USING THEM WELL. I feel like their segments get skipped over during whatever writing/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting/rewriting process the rest of the show goes through, thus retaining some semblance of sense.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

One good thing tonight and it had The Shield and Jericho. I mean, duh. Of course that will rule.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is Rock going to have a celebration on Raw every time he defends his title?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


>


The shoveler has come


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

That match was awesome but kinda pointless too, I mean they just made the faces look weak again and nothing really came from it. Ryback should've gone in a strop or shit on the floor or something I dunno


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Can somebody tell me how many more Roid appearances on RAW there are going to be from now until Wrestlemania so I know when to watch and when NOT to watch  ?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol at the cougarlife.com ad.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kofi oh man

Sandow save us


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, can Sandow get a goddamn win here?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Well this is gonna get messy...


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

SANDOW!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kingston to get berried :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wasn't "White Noise", Dean Ambrose's finisher?


Yes. It was called "The Midnight Special".


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.............And we've hit the deadspot of the show.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Kofi Coffee vs Damien Sandow?
Then Kane vs Orton?
Then Rock Celebration?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

lol kofi got the jobber entrance treatment.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

John F Kennedy...

"Get syphilis, fuck Marilyn Monroe anyhow."

Actual quote.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


>


:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:sandow


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kofi Crapston and Damien 'Fodder for The Rock after RAW ends' Sandow in the main event? :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damien Sandow for president


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandow vs. Kofi?

Who the fucks going to win this? the ref?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this match has got 5 min timer on it


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Amber B said:


>


Hahaha! It's funny because it's true. And probable


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

yay shield and shits, sorry I really don't care about them but this well educated man is GOAT.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao at the CougarLife.com commercial. Really?


I lol'd too. :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SANDOW


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please dont tell me that Sandow is losing to Kofi.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Vickie's side-job is running cougarlife.com


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Amber B said:


>


Lol thanks for that just woke up my gf with laughing to loud now am going to be in the dog house for a week


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Love Damien Sandow. He always comes out with a look like he's going to get his prostrate examined. 
Complete with bathrobe.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

A Kofi match?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

KingOfKings said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT...
> 
> If it's HHH-Lesnar II and Punk-Taker ... What the fuck does the SHIELD do ?


Get the tag belts. The only logical thing is to put some titles on them at this point, although tag titles and IC/US titles are a step down from what they've done already. But really after last night who's bigger that you can knock off? They took out the top 3. So just give them the tag titles since Hell No is about to implode anyways.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

These two sum up the midcard's problem pretty well. Two talented guys who haven't done anything or been involved in any storylines for years (well, that one is more Kofi than Sandow).

Sandow, I don't think they know what you're talking about.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao at the CougarLife.com commercial. Really?


I thought it was only dish network that was giving me those low budget tv commercials. lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

From Shane Helms twitter
_The Shield is the difference between @WWE bringing in top Indy talent as opposed to failed football players or bikini models. #TALENT_


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

So, Kofi pissed in someone's Cheerios backstage huh.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Sandow is so good.

Knows his gimmick inside out.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This promo needs more Cody.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

Amber B said:


>


Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar and The Shield in a Buried Alive match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi's road wife probably talked him into that tattoo. A basic bitch always getting bamboozled by CM Punk.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This RAW has sucked so far. Was hoping for Taker..


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> *WHO CAN STOP THE SHIELD*?!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Love Damien Sandow. He always comes out with a look like he's going to get his prostrate examined.
> Complete with bathrobe.


Well thank you for that image


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sandow.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I miss Sandow's glorious Dvorak theme more every week.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kofi :buried :lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Sandow is mutha fakin pissed


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

No pink sandow? ;o


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


>


:mark:


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jobi Kingston


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Sandow channeling his inner scholarly intensity.

EDIT: R TRUTH


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i don't see the shield participate again in a 3 vs 3 match at mania
i think we may see either Sheamus vs Ryback or Ryback vs Jericho


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why is this? I don't. . .


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Troof RETURNS!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THE TRUTH!*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Wait when did Kofi get tattoos? Have I missed something?!?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao at the CougarLife.com commercial. Really?


I dare you to sign up and post pictures of the "real" cougars on that website.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Neither one of these guys win. Looks like Kofi is getting rele......R-Truth!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

music? what music is this? oh R truth

i thought it was Fandango


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Orton - Kane, The Rock....No Divas??? at all lol division is dead.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Its the zookeeper


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

WTF? Truth?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

And the crowd goes wild... :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lil Jimmy :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

R-TRUTH WITH THE BIGGEST POP OF THE NIGHT :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

DA TRUTH!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> Well this is gonna get messy...


Holly shit. Just 3 years ago.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

the crowd pops for r truth loooooooooool


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

What the fuck Rtruth?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fuck it's three on one now.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kofi must have pissed someone off recently. :lol


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

There was a shocking return tonight


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I honestly forgot Truth was injured. Just thought he wasn't on Raw anymore.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I suppose this is better than him rapping for 50-year-old business men at press conferences...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TROOF


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

More irrelevance.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Nothing on this show has gotten me hyped for Wrestlemania. The wrestling has been good though.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Totally forgot R-Truth existed *


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

R-TRUTH RETURNS OMFG FORUM GONNA CRASH


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

hey guys look, k-kwick!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

This was the big rumored return, right? :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nino Brown is kicking Sandow's ass.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

R-TRUTH'S BACK?! THAT'S WHAT'S UP!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

At Mania Rhodes-Scholars vs Truth and Kofi perhaps?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

thank god the TRUTH is back


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kofi and Truth a Tag team again?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

How does he get the biggest pop?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BLACK HISTORY MONTH!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> From Shane Helms twitter
> _The Shield is the difference between @WWE bringing in top Indy talent as opposed to failed football players or bikini models. #TALENT_


Funny, the most relevant shane helms ever was or ever will be was the few weeks he worked with one of those failed football players. worthless indy midget, I'm sure he's late to rec hall show.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SO YOU BREAK UP RHODES SCHOLARS ONLY TO JOB CODY AND SANDOW? Fuck you to WWE


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Truth and Sandow? Their character are quite compatible to have a feud. I'm in favor.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Kingston, Truth/Rhodes Scholars at Mania.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

So dosent sandow win by DQ?


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not gonna lie I didn't even know Truth was ever gone.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, where's Pyro? This was great.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Swaagggahhh to take out Truth again in the next few weeks


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow. I was wondering what happened to Truth a few hours ago. And he comes back tonight. Go figure.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

My reaction to rollins from no where


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I didn't even know R-Truth was injured.

Well, guess the plan is to put those two back together. Two midcard black guy faces? Might as well toss them back on a team, not like they were doing something with them. ...Not like they'll do something with them as a tag team either but you know what I mean.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

genocide_cutter said:


> From Shane Helms twitter
> _The Shield is the difference between @WWE bringing in top Indy talent as opposed to failed football players or bikini models. #TALENT_


Considering a shitload of the greatest wrestlers ever WERE failed football players and bikini models, this statement has no merit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

He was in the WMXXX press conference.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice to see R-Truth back.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

These fucks again?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Who gives a shit.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Phew, after that huge return I don't even need Taker to show up.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

This woman is banging.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

These two actors again :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who the fuck are these people?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah Matthews he looks really excited.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> The Shield are on fucking fire, goddamn. Best thing about the WWE now.


+rep

i actually posted the same thing never seeing your comment, im sure we have oih this girl

oh this woman here boobies oh goodness

BOOBIES Adrianne Palicki ilu

ilu ilu

:ex:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Get your hands out of your pockets, you idiot.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Truth with a button down with the chain outside the collar and a stocking cap over the braids

this guy just can't get passed the 90's


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Who?*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Well shes hot.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

OMG,,tara from Friday Night Lights...


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

WWE, stop this shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*get those ham-and-eggers off my tv please.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Did these guys seriously come to two shows in a row? Or is this thing rigged up? Stars, my ass.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"I expect domination, because that's what he always brings."


She just made it so easy.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Domination??

THE NATION OF DOMINATION RETURNS TONIGHT!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who are these people? Why should I care? Why is this on my tv?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, these d-listers are Rock groupies that follow him around?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Trying to talk to non-wrestling fan "celebrities" about wrestling is always a good idea.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

damn she's fine!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah babeh, DOMINATION. #Strudel2Pie


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Poor actors. Forced to sit through a whole 3 hours of RAW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh great another movie trailer during Raw, wtf is this?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That guy looks like he gonna murder his girlfirend.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I do love this version of 7 nation army.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Do I have Deja vu here? these to fucks again


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who cares about this lame ass movie?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

How many movie commercials are they gonna show?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Promoting the Rock's movie.. fucking hilarious, I don't know who that chick is but shes hot.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DESE A-LIST CELEBRITIEZ


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they've been celebrating for days


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why do they feed us this garbage? I don't care to see what some celebrity thinks of RAW.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Snake Eyes was the real reason to like G.I. Joe.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Who the fuck are they?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

No one gives a flying FUCK about G.I. Joe: Retaliation. Seriously. Stop wasting TV time, WWE.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

"For Days"

It's only been one day.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> +rep
> 
> i actually posted the same thing never seeing your comment, im sure we have oih this girl
> 
> ...


fpalm fpalm

You're hurting me.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I genuinely believe now that Jerry Lawler is on something. Nothing dodgy, just either some tablets for anxiety to keep his heart rate down so as not to risk another heart attack, making him a little sluggish and slow causing him to forget things. Or maybe painkillers for injuries or who knows, which are making him fuzzy and kind of distant. Either way, he just doesn't seem all... you know, THERE.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Adrianne Palicki would make an awesome DIVA

she already puts all the divas to shame right now


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who was that jabroni with his hands in his pockets


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Did these guys seriously come to two shows in a row? Or is this thing rigged up? Stars, my ass.


WWE definitely is covering their costs--all about the cross-promotion crap.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Osias P. Sandow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I really hope the shield will have something to do at WM.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

About to watch The Walking Dead EP 10

Is any good?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That GI Joe bitch is huge. 

Women taller than me completely freak me out..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who were those plain, Krasdale actors I just saw?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Let's watch an action movie trailer, then CUT TO COMMERCIAL :vince


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

IT'S FUNNY THAT THEY KNEW WHAT WAS GOING TO HAPPEN. BECAUSE IT'S FAKE YA SEE !

"The Rock Brings tootttalll domination" in the most sensual voice possible. That bitch wants the people's strudel :lol .


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

adriane palicki :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

And still no Christian


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> OMG,,tara from Friday Night Lights...


+rep

LOL!! I was gonna post the same thing but thankfully the wwe posted her name

hahaha :


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

"i'm only expecting domination cause thats what he brings"... bitch don't you know Dwayne doesnt wrestle on free TV?

P.S. the terrible Scrubstep muzak in that GI Joe commercial is talking people OUT of the building, I won't see it just because they used that awful brostep/scrubstep/Failstep remix.. just putting distorted sounds on a track doesn't make it dubstep.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Rock dominated apparently :terry


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I think it's smoothie time. 

This show, save the Shield interlude and some of the actual wrestling, has been that thing Jim Cornette talks about when a show is so bad it hurts the fans' feelings.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

leon79 said:


> About to watch The Walking Dead EP 10
> 
> Is any good?


It's a billion times better than this installment.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KingOfKings said:


> IT'S FUNNY THAT THEY KNEW WHAT WAS GOING TO HAPPEN. BECAUSE IT'S FAKE YA SEE !
> 
> "The Rock Brings tootttalll domination" in the most sensual voice possible. That bitch wants the people's strudel :lol .


Sensual? Sounded more robotic to me.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

leon79 said:


> About to watch The Walking Dead EP 10
> 
> Is any good?


only the last 10 minutes


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

leon79 said:


> About to watch The Walking Dead EP 10
> 
> Is any good?


Amazing.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They're going to be promoting several Rock movies on the way to Mania. Snitch, GI Joe, Fast 6. Any more?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

KingOfKings said:


> IT'S FUNNY THAT THEY KNEW WHAT WAS GOING TO HAPPEN. BECAUSE IT'S FAKE YA SEE !
> 
> "The Rock Brings tootttalll domination" in the most sensual voice possible. That bitch wants the people's strudel :lol .


they prolly tasted each other during taping of gi joe 2

actors do it all the time

like bunnies

:ex:


----------



## frankieorton (Oct 24, 2012)

her comes orton heel turn


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The only WWE produced movie I'd be interested in is their version of The Passion Of The Christ, with Michael Cole in the starring role.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Who cares about this lame ass movie?


yeah there is a reason why it had like three reshoots and got pushed back almost a year. Its going to be awful just like the first one.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Sensual? Sounded more robotic to me.


I know, right. She could not give any less fucks.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck off with this battleships advert


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey Michael Cole, do you by any chance think the Shield have ruined Ryback's life?


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

A-List celebs cancel appearances with WWE, exchange them for Twitter Endorsement (WTF ), but these... these are Q-listers ffs. And that's why The Rock will never get to the friggin real top.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

FANDANGO


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

wheelysteve said:


> Ok I genuinely believe now that Jerry Lawler is on something. Nothing dodgy, just either some tablets for anxiety to keep his heart rate down so as not to risk another heart attack, making him a little sluggish and slow causing him to forget things. Or maybe painkillers for injuries or who knows, which are making him fuzzy and kind of distant. Either way, he just doesn't seem all... you know, THERE.



fuck? He aint been THERE for time partner :argh:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Rocky is getting PIE Tonight


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Mmm dat Ronda Rousey, still prefer Gina but damn girl.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> That GI Joe bitch is huge.
> 
> Women taller than me completely freak me out..


Eh, as long as they're not Britney Griner tall I'm fine with it.

I'd be more concerned with the no-personality she showed.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

FAHN 

DAHNG

OOOOOO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FAN*DONG*O


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> And still no Christian


Who cares about his boring ass?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

oh dear god not him again

 I seriously feel weird when he looks me in the eyes and goes

FAN DAN GO...

:argh:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Fandango is going to get so much ass


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

A Mandingo spot


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh God... 3 hours is painful. This shit just never ends.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I think it's smoothie time.
> 
> This show, save the Shield interlude and some of the actual wrestling, has been that thing Jim Cornette talks about when a show is so bad it hurts the fans' feelings.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

So true, man.

WWE just thinks the "WWE Universe" are a bunch of fucking idiots, huh? smh.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck this CAC Fandango. I con't care about him.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Fandangoooooooo away.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Ourtime.com, wtf......... FAN.........DAN......go


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Fandango is another boring fucker.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*More fandango promos :lol*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

When was the last time Orton had a feud?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Fandango...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That awkward moment when someone walks in on a Fandango Promo and thinks it's gay porn


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Does Fandango always get at least two video packages per RAW now?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BRB. I am not in the mood for rotisserie chicken.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

#THEY TALK TO ME#
Love that theme.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MAN..DING.OOOOH..OW..OWWWWWW


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The First GI Joe movie was the only movie me and my girlfriend legitimately walked out on like a quarter of the way through.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No pop for orton, he was the 2nd guy in the company, what happend to him?????


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah there is a reason why it had like three reshoots and got pushed back almost a year. Its going to be awful just like the first one.


I herd that they gave the guy from the first one more scenes


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Orton to take 30 minutes to walk to the ring and the show is done.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

orton is hearing fandango voices.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fandango and Brad Maddox should star in gay porn together.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

FAAN DAAAN GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOOO GOOOO


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fandongo sounds like the Smackdown!: Just Bring It menus from PS2.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I actually forgot that this match was supposed to happen... BORING-ASS SHOW.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Orton 
Someone slap Lawler please


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

iwatchwrestling said:


> They're going to be promoting several Rock movies on the way to Mania. Snitch, GI Joe, Fast 6. Any more?


Pain and Gain, I'm sure it will get some air time.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Fandango is going to have to be gay, there won't be any divas left by the time he debuts


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Who were those plain, Krasdale actors I just saw?


:lmao :lmao :lmao Krasdale

C-Town's best :yodawg


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah there is a reason why it had like three reshoots and got pushed back almost a year. Its going to be awful just like the first one.


only good thing about the movie is palicki


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ORTON! :mark:


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Eh, as long as they're not Britney Griner tall I'm fine with it.


As long as they don't _look_ like Britney Griner, I'm fine with it.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

damn this fandango shit looks to me like an advert for a hidden rapist. it is so fucking not needed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fandango needs to debut now and save this abysmal show.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

leon79 said:


> That awkward moment when someone walks in on a Fandango Promo and thinks it's gay porn


Because nothing says 'gay' like a dude dancing with a stripper who took two Arthur Murray classes.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

i have a feeling kane is gonna go berserk after this match and tear shit up and then go back to being a monster


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> MAN..DING.OOOOH..OW..OWWWWWW


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

so the rocks gay celebration last


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Jobberwacky said:


> fuck? He aint been THERE for time partner :argh:


It's true he's been off for a few years now, but since he came back it's really amplified to the point I can't see how there's not another reason behind it.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

King, shut up. Cole, stop fake laughing, you little fucking weasel.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Orton looks bigger tonight*


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

FandanGOAT!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WWE... please fucking go back to two hours.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

leon79 said:


> That awkward moment when someone walks in on a Fandango Promo and thinks it's gay porn


And then he gets a boner..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

thekingg said:


> damn this fandango shit looks to me like an advert for a hidden rapist. it is so fucking not needed.


So meet the overt rapist, Randy Orton.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, feels like that Orton/Kane/Bryan segment was like 3 years ago.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

IT'S STING..........

No wait, it's just Fandango :lol .


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just realized something. 

Kane doesn't wear the Predator mask for his entrance anymore.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Did anybody else notice Fagdando had a french manicure in that vignette?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh Randy. You just don't care at all.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Did i miss the divas match?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

virus21 said:


> I herd that they gave the guy from the first one more scenes


^ This and to make it 3D/Imax 3D and my guess for WM cross promotion.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I just realized something.
> 
> Kane doesn't wear the Predator mask for his entrance anymore.


It was pretty shit and needless to be fair.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why aren't they hyping this as a Wrestlemania Rematch?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

VRsick said:


> Did i miss the divas match?


Nope they never had one


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> MAN..DING.OOOOH..OW..OWWWWWW


you fucking killed me at 05:35 AM in here... you just buried me like Triple H


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Will Kane be dumb enough to crawl out of the ring to set up Randy's gay ass DDT?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

VRsick said:


> Did i miss the divas match?


There is no women's division.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Doesn't play well with others. Smh. Cole with the most forced laugh ever


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fandango will save wrestling.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Rematch from WrestleMania 28.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh right, Randy Orton exists. I had already forgotten again.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Oh Randy. You just don't care at all.


To be honest, I don't blame him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember the classic these two had at Wrestlemania last year? 

Yeah neither do I.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

VRsick said:


> Did i miss the divas match?



:ambrose2

Nope


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

VRsick said:


> Did i miss the divas match?


If you can count Naomi and Rosa.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> Nope they never had one


They had a mixed tag match though.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Fandango will save wrestling.


from getting better


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

MOAR COMMERCIALS!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Orton was fantastic last night at working the crowd, enthusiastic performance.

No fucks tonight it seems rton


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

seriously another fucking ad !


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I wouldn't say Raw rolls on. More like stumbles awkwardly to the finish line.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Remember the classic these two had at Wrestlemania last year?
> 
> Yeah neither do I.


I remember being stunned that Kane actually won, but that's about it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL i feel bad for people expecting Taker or Brock tonight...it be great but i doubt it will occur.

Rock vs. Cena II just doesn't appeal worth a shit to me.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

KingOfKings said:


> The First GI Joe movie was the only movie me and my girlfriend legitimately walked out on like a quarter of the way through.


It made me leave the house...and take that bitch back to Redbox.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

VRsick said:


> Did i miss the divas match?


I think Team Funky Hippo's Dancer #2 vs that girl with the Caribbean guys counted as the divas match.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

CripplerXFace said:


> Will Kane be dumb enough to crawl out of the ring to set up Randy's gay ass DDT?


I think we already know the answer to this


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm here for the topic, the show isn't worth it.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

They removed the Divas toilet break with 2.5 hours of Raw and Mark Henry + The Shield.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Gotta have all them adds for The Roids ceremony ya dig?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Australian said:


> seriously another fucking ad !


We come back and they will show an exclusive clip for Snitch.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Commercial break already? Dammit.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Another advert? Tonight's Raw will end with a three way face off between Rock, Cena & Punk.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Oh Randy. You just don't care at all.


Don't blame him one bit.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> And still no Christian


Who cares about that meff


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess Kaitlyn is getting The Rock Treatment, only Wrestling at PPVs


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

The tailights just pop out. They're not screwed into the car or anything.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk vs Cena prediction.....*

The WWE is trolling the IWC with this one, delaying the inevitable announcement of Rock-Cena II, HHH-Lesnar II, and Punk-Taker in a match that SHOULD BE PUNK'S MAIN EVENT THAT HE FUCKING DESERVED.

You know what the sad thing is ? If The Rock never had to come back he'd be about to main event his second Wrestlemania in a row probably . I honestly can't fucking wait for Dwayne Johnson to get off my fucking television permanently and watch as the WWE pays for their inability to create new stars, and this is coming from somebody that actually WANTS the company to succeed.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

When I inevitably begin dying of a terminal disease at some point, I will regret this show.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> It was pretty shit and needless to be fair.


mask over a mask. over an ugly face. no thanks.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Remember the classic these two had at Wrestlemania last year?
> 
> Yeah neither do I.


I really did forget why did they even fight to begin with?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ORTON AND DEM DIVA CLOTHESLINES.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Man, always the same point for commercial breaks. . Is it bad that even the breaks are predictable? 

Obviously I'm not serious but it is a true annoyance of mine.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome to Raw Sponsored By Ads now lets go to our Sponsor now lets go to our ads


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> I guess Kaitlyn is getting The Rock Treatment, only Wrestling at PPVs


Too busy getting that lip injection.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> I guess Kaitlyn is getting The Rock Treatment, only Wrestling at PPVs


Don't want to waste your big draw on free TV.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok we are 30 mins away from the end and I am miserable. Diva appreciation time?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a match happening tonight, right? Right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These commercials are painful.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad the site's working smooth for menow , don't know if any of the admins had anything to do with it but, ya'know. Yay.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Undertaker showing up at the Rock's celebration is really the only thing to save this show.

Certainly doesn't feel like the Road to Wrestlemania has started. Really boring show. Aside from the Punk/Cena Promo and The Shield winning, anything of importance happen?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Atm I find myself doing this rather than watching DIS SHIT


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Gotta have all them adds for The Roids ceremony ya dig?


yep cant have dwayne celebration being inturupeted now can we


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Just wanna say it right now...one of the worst crowds of the last 3 years. Despicable


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Who cares about that meff


I think you got Christian mixed up with Jeff Hardy..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DwayneAustin said:


> Orton was fantastic last night at working the crowd, enthusiastic performance.
> 
> No fucks tonight it seems rton


With a piece of shit crowd like this, why would he?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

At least the third hour isn't bad.


----------



## frankieorton (Oct 24, 2012)

orton is going to turn heel here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> Atm I find myself doing this rather than watching DIS SHIT


God bless the Raw thread. :lmao


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

This reminds me of Smackdown from a few months ago, they seemed to fight every week for like a month.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hope this match lasts for 19 mins then they run out of time for rocks gay party


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE is really good at putting the sleeper hold on their live crowds recently.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> When I inevitably begin dying of a terminal disease at some point, I will regret this show.


Think of all the hours when you could have hung out with friends, go on dates or just enjoy being outside.

Instead of all the time you've wasted watching Randy Orton put someone in a resthold or Kane slowly stagger toward someone.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Just wanna say it right now...one of the worst crowds of the last 3 years. Despicable


This is impossible cause Raw was here less than 3 months ago.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

dat DDT...

jake the snake yo


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

:ziggler2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Still got Rock's ***** celebration to get through.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Still can't get over The Shield winning. Again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I dunno.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1q4ehKqqLa8
Let's just appreciate this awesome theme.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't wait to hear The Rock talk and then go away for 2 weeks.

:mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol #RAWcardo RAWriguez


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope Taker comes out during the Mardi Gras with this face :taker and puts a stop to the incoming nonsense


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Orton looking a bit chubbier nowadays?

He used to be slimmer and well...more oiled up.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh Wade...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is this match still going? Jesus.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


>


FINALLY


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

"What is it that makes Randy Orton tick?" boredom maybe?


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn, Randy is missing some of these punches and kicks by a mile!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Could these two be any more boring?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

"The Main Event" Kane.

Seriously, is it just me or does RAW always end with a Kane match and then a shitty promo from The Roid  ?


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

I think at this point we've all accepted that Rock has kind of forgotten how to be "The Rock", and it feels more like he's watched old tapes of himself at the height of his face run and is now trying to be that again, but he just isn't that person anymore. With that in mind; I think he should possibly attempt to go this route. It would still fit his character now and I think he would be much more likely to be able to pull it off than cheesing his way through another 10 "hi I'm the rock and I love you all, now let me tell you all about crackheads" promo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNYDwBQ4XJ4


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


>


GOD BLESS YOU.

Also Lawler has got no idea what he's saying, it's genuinely upsetting me.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Cyon said:


> FINALLY


It was Needed


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Randy Orton, you know he's very snake-like. He's called the Viper, you know." I just can't with Jerry Lawler anymore. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another resthold. Just what this match needs.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Think of all the hours when you could have hung out with friends, go on dates or just enjoy being outside.
> 
> Instead of all the time you've wasted watching Randy Orton put someone in a resthold or Kane slowly stagger toward someone.


WHAT HAVE I DONE WITH MY LIFE???????????????????

*grabs gun*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, the spanish announcers are $%$%%KC RETARDED, they just spoiled a return tonight, i FU&&&&INGG HATE THESE GUYS. WOW JUST WOW


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This is what am doing instead of watching this match


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Didn't Kane lock Bob Orton in a freezer


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nuf said.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just tuned in. Did Paige debut?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Gotta have all them adds for The Roids ceremony ya dig?


The Roids?
saying a fan of a drunk wife beater fucker?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton's a dumb beady eyed, micky slipping bastard but I bet he's a good lay. You wouldn't remember it though so it would be pointless.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kane: "C'mon Mike" :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Surprised that kanes knees arent straight up jacked from all the years of going off the top rope.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

Xevoz said:


> Has Kane-Orton happened yet?


yes at a ppv and it was a great match


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Top Crowds: 

New York
Miami
Chicago

Decent Crowds
Montreal
Toronto
London

Shit Crowds
LA 
Atlanta
Boston (Yes I'm from Boston)


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I really don't like how they're setting up WM, promises to be a real boring card.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LOL BRYAN


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Orton's a dumb beady eyed, micky slipping bastard but I bet he's a good lay. You wouldn't remember it though so it would be pointless.


Ain't nobody got time to wash that Mystic tan out of their sheets, though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT HENRY GIF!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RaneGaming said:


>


Beside The Shield Winning, Best Thing to happen on Raw


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> WHAT HAVE I DONE WITH MY LIFE???????????????????
> 
> *grabs gun*


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jordo said:


> This is what am doing instead of watching this match


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RaneGaming said:


>


YES!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Still can't get over The Shield winning. Again.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Bryan can't wait to see the Rock celebrate with the people.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

RKO [OUT OF NOWHERE]


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

"From outta nowhere" 
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pretty sure Kane had his hand under the rope on that pin there.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope Kane destroys Bryan


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hell No Breakup now?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

fuck blandy boreton, kane should of won


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

RKO out of nowhere yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay... next


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Just tuned in. Did Paige debut?


:ambrose2

Nope.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"I think Daniel Bryan, without a doubt, did that intentionally".

King's on fire tonight. Like, really.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton wins!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I guess they will be breaking up team hell no soon.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Hate to pick on little details but it really looked like kane's hand was under the rope. Meh.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

from jobbing in 18 seconds to jobbing to kane at mania

MEH not bad


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Question is, who do they drop the belts to?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Top Crowds:
> 
> New York
> Miami
> ...


Miami? The fuck. Only the night after WrestleMania. Go back and see Survivor Series 2010. Crowd was DEAD


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

DAT BRYAN TROLLIN


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

did King just say "what a night"

this Raw was shit


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Just tuned in. Did Paige debut?


Unfortunately, no. :side:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Orton's a dumb beady eyed, micky slipping bastard but I bet he's a good lay. You wouldn't remember it though so it would be pointless.


i bet he just lays there with a bored look, making you do all the work


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

wheelysteve said:


> I think at this point we've all accepted that Rock has kind of forgotten how to be "The Rock", and it feels more like he's watched old tapes of himself at the height of his face run and is now trying to be that again, but he just isn't that person anymore. With that in mind; I think he should possibly attempt to go this route. It would still fit his character now and I think he would be much more likely to be able to pull it off than cheesing his way through another 10 "hi I'm the rock and I love you all, now let me tell you all about crackheads" promo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNYDwBQ4XJ4


He should go back to the way he was in 2003


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TJC93 said:


>


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Question is, who do they drop the belts to?


Personally, I'm hoping PTP.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

BAH GAWD, BOSH OUT OF NOWHERE.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally.
Hype up title win.
Dick joke
La la la la
Fin


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Wow, the spanish announcers are $%$%%KC RETARDED, they just spoiled a return tonight, i FU&&&&INGG HATE THESE GUYS. WOW JUST WOW


haha who ?


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

So absolutely no story/heel development for Orton


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

calling it now

Wrestlemania 29: Kane vs Daniel Bry!


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

I think my last post fucked up, so in light of the upcoming Rock cheesefest, I'll just stick it on here again. As I said, he seems to have forgotten how to be Rock anymore, but THIS version of Rock he could very possibly still pull off. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNYDwBQ4XJ4


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn, Raw keeps interrupting my commercials!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The crowd after Wrestlemania in Miami was so good because it was full of FUCKING SMARKS WHO WERE STILL IN MIAMI.

Get shot Lawler you fucking tool.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Still having site troubles, ever since yesterday actually.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

leon79 said:


> Question is, who do they drop the belts to?


Team Rhodes Sch.....oh wait
Cara-Rey....Nope
PTP...Creative will say no
Other teams......
Probably the Fatties or Kingston-Truth


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

We could have done this instead, guys.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Orton's a dumb beady eyed, micky slipping bastard but I bet he's a good lay. You wouldn't remember it though so it would be pointless.


That orgasm would be monotone as fuck tho. aaaaahhh


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Up next the rocks *** celebration


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

And now we finish with Rock's celebration. Man something has to happen to grab my attention. 

Shield winning was the only pleasing part of tonight.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I'm just glad I've got you bastards to make fun of the show and get some laughs out me during the worst period in pro wrestling history. Let's see mark henry dance again dammit!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Top Crowds:
> 
> New York
> Miami
> ...


:favre

Boston is far from a shit crowd, you Lakers fan


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> We could have done this instead, guys.


I'm down next week.


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

so, how many minutes will the rock suck out my life this week ????


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Where are?

:HHH2


:brock



:taker


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

KingOfKings said:


> Get shot Lawler you fucking tool.


:StephenA2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> That orgasm would be monotone as fuck tho. aaaaahhh












"aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. I. Randy Orton. Have climaxed."


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

i'm deliberately turning off my TV for this last segment because I have no interest in seeing WWE shamelessly deepthroat Dwayne's Johnson again, they're not getting my .00001% of the ratings for it.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


GOOD FEELING IS ON NOW... MY STREAM MADE ME LAUGH AGAIN FFS :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Blood Bath said:


> did King just say "what a night"
> 
> this Raw was shit


The King would say "What a night!" if the match card was :

Cena Promo
Santino vs. David Otunga
Kofi vs. Jack Swagger
Vickie Promo
Epico/Primo vs. The Usos
Sin Cara vs. Heath Slater
Alberto Del Rio vs. Big Show IV


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Remember when Kane used to take multiple finishers? Remember when he used to take a chair shot to the head and just stand there all like "The fuck was that shit, brah?"

Yeah...


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

People really still think the GOAT Dwayne's gonna let Taker come and steal his shit?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> BAH GAWD, BOSH OUT OF NOWHERE.


:bosh2


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> Team Rhodes Sch.....oh wait
> Cara-Rey....Nope
> PTP...Creative will say no
> Other teams......
> Probably the Fatties or Kingston-Truth


way to bring back the tag division!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


AJ never had a chance against the dance master, christopher fucking daniels.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Remember when Punk was champ and would be on the show more than once?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> calling it now
> 
> Wrestlemania 29: Kane vs Daniel Bry!


You are a genius.

An absolute fucking genius, seriously, why aren't you world renowned for your intelligence? 

Damn.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TO THE WINDOWWWWW... TO THE WAAAAAAAAALLL


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Ideally would like to see the Tag titles go to 2/3 of the Shield

Probably will be Tensai and Clay though.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Here come da cheese :rock


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oh fuck me


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Thread needs more of Mila Kunis queefing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Da fuck?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Can somebody tell me if Punk shows up during Rock's promo so I can pause Mania XXVI and see somebody who I actually give a fuck about ?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh god.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

OH THIS IS A PARTY!!! WHOO

a marching band?!

what?!?!

THE ROCK PARTY!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

WHAT.. THE ... FUCK!???!?!?!?!


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

:rock :cena unk face off to end the show?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit they wern't lying about this!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Da Fuqq is dis right here??


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

CAJUN MARCHING BAND :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The GOAT is Here :rock3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Oh boy, now we get The Rock's babbling to end the show. Gonna stay up for this just in case something decent actually happens.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Just Brock Lesnar said:


> Where are?
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> ...



dont worry, HHH will clothesline Brock over the top rope next week


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Never has the beginning of a Road to WM been so boring before.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shit half the band members could get on the roster with how fat they are.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wonder who will ruin Rocks party?


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

What the fuck is this shit? Oh Rock, you used to be so cool, I miss you


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you yanks actually enjoy this sort of thing?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Me too Cole, all I can say is wow....ugh


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I am dead @ the marching band getting a louder pop than some of the wrestlers. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole and King are wowed by a fucking marching band. I really can't.

Edit: I admit, them playing along to Rock's music is kind of tight.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Punter said:


> Thread needs more of Mila Kunis queefing


I Would Enjoy that


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

jesus


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dafuq is this







*


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

And here is the PEOPLE'S CHAMPION.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

this is shit! the rock must be bent to green light this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All this for the Rock.... fpalm


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow. All this for Rocky?


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

One of my favorite attitude era guys getting watered down in my very eyes.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

fpalm

Embarrassing.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Capital D guy at the front.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> :favre
> 
> Boston is far from a shit crowd, you Lakers fan


Survivor Series 1993, Survivor Series 2008, Royal Rumble 2010, NOC 2012. It sucks. Each and every time. (skipped WM away at College).


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

arent there many blackos in louisiana ? why a white band ?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

if i didn't know any better, i'd think something good was about to happen.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

das a bad boy right there

JUST BRING IT!!!

oh it's been brung!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BOO THIS MAN. BOO HIM :cuss:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is just too much lol


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

and..... gassed.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

this was the big thing they had planned tonight? lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm watching this, alone, in my living room and i'm red with embarrassment.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

dat band tho is quick wearing on me


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL

Rock is turning Heel.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok. Those drums to sound pretty cool with the Rock's theme.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Was it worth it Vince? Sucking the soul out of a once great entertainment program.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

those guys are really good


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is terminally stupid.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cena is in the back yelling gimmick infringement. "marching bands are my thing dwayne"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Exciting stuff <_<


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Never did watch the walking dead last night because of EC, guess now's a good time to go ahead and start.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The marching band is playing along with the beat of Rock's theme :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least it's not Cena getting a black church choir booed.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

ROLL OUT THE FUCKING RED CARPET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wouldn't this have been more appropriate i dunno maybe WHEN HE ACTUALLY WON THE WWE CHAMPIONSHIP instead of just successfully defending it?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

dem drums.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Weak........


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He still comes out with that poop belt.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

These live drums add a lot to Rocks theme.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The drummers are off beat. lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

am I crazy or did I hear ZERO pop for Rock


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAMN, THEY WENT OFF-BEAT!*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

hurry up ass kisser


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

NEW BELT!?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

There's a new belt in the ring.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

swerve to come brock lesnar comes out and kills the rock literally


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Play in time you fuckers.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

TJC93 said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao

What was that


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

unk2 unk2 unk2 unk2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm just going to pretend the Shield winning was the mainevent.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Marching? 

:cole3 GET RYBACK OUT HERE


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

The Rock is bigger than the WWE. This over the top celebration proves it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New Belt


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

New BELTTTT


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Now the Rock tells the people to fuck off in a shocking heel turn...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

new belt all u about to jizz your pants


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

new title! :mark:


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

NEW BELT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING. It's gotta be!!!!!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

RAB said:


> You are a genius.
> 
> An absolute fucking genius, seriously, why aren't you world renowned for your intelligence?
> 
> Damn.


You're so butt hurt.

:lmao


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't mind this... as long as the lights go out and they come on 5 seconds later with undertaker stood inbetween them all, with them all lying on the ground beaten and surrounded by broken instruments... MUAHAHAHAHAAHAHA.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> I'm watching this, alone, in my living room and i'm red with embarrassment.


Welcome to the club i should have gone to bed with GF she had the right idea


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I love how much they kiss his ass, I JUST LOVE IT


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NEW BELT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This is starting to remind me of that Rock Birthday Bash episode, but no way WWE could put out something worse than that.... could they? O_O


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

New belt. Best Raw ever.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> This is terminally stupid.


IT'S A FUCKING ENTRANCE. DO YOU PEOPLE SERIOUSLY BITCH ABOUT EVERYTHING?!? HOLY FUCK GUYS


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Survivor Series 1993, Survivor Series 2008, Royal Rumble 2010, NOC 2012. It sucks. Each and every time. (skipped WM away at College).


Agreed. I remember on the road to WM 29 their crowd was dead until The Rock woke their asses up


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy shit, new belt??


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

I see a new belt in the ring AH!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

NEW BELT?!?!


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

:OOOODSOAosfdasjdfughdakjagklinaesbgvas gfewdg aesrghba drzv


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Guys seriously

It's no surprise Brock was hired to cover the absence of Undertaker after he called it a day last year at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lesnar to F5 every single damn one of 'em.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

....a new belt?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

New belt!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

is that a new belt under the red blanket!?!?!?!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

New Belt! All you mofo better recognize


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

And with one quick entrance, my memories and fondness for The Rock has died....The fuck was that???


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

New Belt? Please be the classic WWE Title.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

NEW BELT


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

What a lame ass entrance. Not surprising it's Dwayne's.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wheelysteve said:


> NEW BELT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE RING. It's gotta be!!!!!


:mark: Let's hope


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Spinner belt with Rocks face on it!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this is big

this is bigtime

ratings going crazy right now!!

WHAT?! 

CRAZY

oh you hear em?! listen to them

THEY ARE CHANTING HIS NAME!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

New Belt?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Loving the drums 

also fuck this crowd you cheer loud and proud for the rock you jabronis


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I doubt there's going to be a new belt. Some of you jump to conclusions too much.

Edit: Just saw what could be a new belt. Let's see.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new title?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The Rock sucking his own dick? So surprising.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCK


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

The symphony is actually out here for the Undertaker.


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

So, they won't just have The Rock talk for 10 minutes without someone coming out. You figure that someone is Cena. But if Cena comes out, Punk probably will. I refuse to believe they will have all 3 in the ring tonight without this eventually becoming a triple threat at Mania. At least, I hope so.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

New belt time?


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

MakingAStupidAcc said:


> I don't mind this... as long as the lights go out and they come on 5 seconds later with undertaker stood inbetween them all, with them all lying on the ground beaten and surrounded by broken instruments... MUAHAHAHAHAAHAHA.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This is just as bad as that "welcome home party" WWE threw for him a while back, comes off as totally desperate. "please dwayne.. please do the next 5 WM's in a row so we can sell the PPV, we don't know how to build new stars anymore! Please don't go, we'll suck you off and promote your 10 crappy movies nonstop!"


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

New belt indeed


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A new belt on the table??


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> and..... gassed.


:lmao

This Raw has been nothing short of awful.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Rock why are you fucking dreeenncched in sweat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seems a bit heelish to have this much of a party going. I mean damn. 

Also....IS THAT A NEW BELT UNDER THERE?!?!?! 

OH DEAR GOD PLEASE!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dwayne's event planner should be ashamed.

(Should've hired Paul. Paul knows how to throw a champion party.)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

bout time theres a new belt


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That's definitely a new belt.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Dont get excited guys, Cena will just bring it back to the spinner after Mania


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cole "one can only wonder whats under there"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*NEW BELT!? OH SHIT ASDFHGAKDHAS :mark:*


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Who's this asshole talking over my youtube videos?


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

inb4 new belt crashes forum.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WAIT, IS THAT NEW BELT UNDER THAT VIEL?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Im a huge rocky fan but why is he gassed already? seriously wtf


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy shit I just saw it. Brahma Bull title!?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey looks like we will get a new belt. I hope it doesn't look completely terrible


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

YES BABY!! TELL IT LIKE IT IS ROCK

THE BEST IN THE WORLD

was not good enough

#TRUTH


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

well, I said on twitter awhile back that if The Rock was really the People's Champion, he should unlock the spinning centerplate in the WWE Championship. Well, #DAMN!!!!!!!1


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

best enough?

c'mon now


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The spinner is spinning again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And people still try to say that Rock is better than Austin... NO. NO. NO. NO.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

STFU and show us the damn belt


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay I've gotta sit through a bunch of shitty ROCK nonsense to see a new belt ? FUCK.

100 bucks says it's the same fucking title with a ROCK spinner or something :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

new belt that we won't see after tonight since he won't be on raw for 2 weeks


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

something needs to happen, if this is some random celebration on the road to WM...


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

These are tickets for the combined premiere of 6 of the shit movies which trailers we saw earlier.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

is the rocks belt spinning ?


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank god the spinner will be no more. Although, I guess we have to see the end product on the new belt, before we act too happy.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> this is big
> 
> this is bigtime
> 
> ...



Please stop posting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock debuts the new belt, NOT CENA.

:lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Don't get excited it is just going to be a Rock themed belt. Temporarily used until Cena wins at Mania.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

There's gonna be an Oscar or Golden Globe on the title if its a new one.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

rocks a legend


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

The Rock's entrance reminds me of when Kim Jong-il would make public appearances in North Korea. Both Rocky and Kim Jong claim to represent "the people". Intradesting.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Under the cover is a belt shaped statue, available in the WWE shop now.

:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck you Rock. You didn't drive to Lafayette. Probably get a first class ticket with McMahon sucking his dick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice try rock Punk beat you at both PPVs, you need a restart and the ref being knocked out to beat punk.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If Dwayne gets the new belt, after 400+ days of Punk. . .

I hate you, Dwayne. Almost as much as Ryback.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> Don't get excited it is just going to be a Rock themed belt. Temporarily used until Cena wins at Mania.


Most likely this.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Cajun band best part of Raw I marked out GEAUX CAJUNS :mark:


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Deffo a new belt shape is different


----------



## dk4life (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't stand the cheap pop's that Rock goes for, and I am going back to playing boderlands! fuck this shit!

On new title, I am mistaken, you have gotten my attention son!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

The ugly piece of trash is going to disappear! I'm crying in happiness.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

GI Joe themed belt

:rock


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

FAN. DAN. GO!


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

new belt :yes:yes:yes


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

How the fuck is the rock sweating? He walked 50 feet in an air conditioned building with a tank top on.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

And the Rock gets the shitty crowd alive.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROCK ROCK ROCK SAVING THIS MOTHERFUCKING SHOW!!!!!!!!!!! ROCK ROCK!!!!! ROCK! :mark:


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Im a huge rocky fan but why is he gassed already? seriously wtf


He's talking at a fast pace and screaming in the mic, that would gas anyone out


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

JerseyScottie said:


> new belt that we won't see after tonight since he won't be on raw for 2 weeks


:lmao

Fans roasting on Dwayne


----------



## steventhfc (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't recall the Spanish announcers ruining anything, well if they did I missed it?


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*HI*


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

INB4 ugly belt and want old one back


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> *How the fuck is the rock sweating?* He walked 50 feet in an air conditioned building with a tank top on.


He's speaking.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Underneath the cover


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

NEW BELT

OH FUFCKCKKK

NEW BELT!!!!

FORUM CRASH INC


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

KatKayson said:


> Please stop posting.


They are hysterical occasionally. :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

OH SHIT


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Yo, that belt is spinning..


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

FUCK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*OH SHIIIIIIIIIT :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hopefully the new belt doesn't look like this.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

NEW BELT


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Jordo said:


> is the rocks belt spinning ?


would love it to be a exactly the same as the current one except one with The Rocks face spinning


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

NEW BELT!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

NEW BEEELT YEAHHHHH


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat new title.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank God, he's burying the spinner belt.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

hologram title projected via satelite?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

new belt tonight


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TRASH THAT SHIT!*


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

DA TOOOOOF FAIRY

WWE CHAMPION


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

oh my god.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

new belt yes


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

new WWE Title hells yes!!!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

The show is officially saved! Praise white Jesus!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The belt is suddenly spinning again...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh thank god, a new fucking belt. It was such a piece of shit.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Holy shit, it's really happening.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> Im a huge rocky fan but why is he gassed already? seriously wtf


wrestlers get a pump backstage by doing some pushups or lifting some dumbbells before coming to the ring, so they look more impressive.. the difference between flat muscles and muscles with a pump is significant. in rock's case he's trying too hard to look pumped up and ends up halfway gassed by the time he comes out.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

New belt, bitches! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

it is too bad it took the rock to get a new title and not Punks 400 day title reign but at least we are getting a new one.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

"One of the greatest of all time." Surely you jest Rock.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I should start a thread bitching about the new belt before it is even revealed.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah buddy new title!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THROW THAT PIECE OF SHIT BELT AWAY.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Really? 434 days, and they have a part-timer bring in the new belt?

fpalm


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Cena to turn heel for Rock changing his belt!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

thekingg said:


> *HI*


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

gunna be a ugly ass belt


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

THANK YOU FUCK OF SPINNER!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Glad they are trashing spinner belt.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yes, new WWE Title.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

finally rock uses his powers for good


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Finally thank you


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

The crowd is chanting 'fruity pebbles' without any help from The Rock yet we all complain about him doing it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> How the fuck is the rock sweating? He walked 50 feet in an air conditioned building with a tank top on.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally new belt :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

SHOW IT SON

SHOW IT ROCK

SHOW IT TO USS!!!

\PLEASE

im marking out guys

omg we are all marking out

RATINGS GOING BSNANAS!!!

NEW WWE CHAMPIONSHIP BELT!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Please be a past design.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Waiting for people to hate the new belt design.. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

No King, don't you start laughing you fucker.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd laugh if it he lifted up the red blanket and was confronted with the head of the Boogeyman.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Rock speaking straight to my heart.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Roid getting gassed already?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

damnit i hate this shit now my replica spinner belt is gonna be outdated, and i have to get the new belt replica


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What a bunch of haters we have here...enjoy the great one!


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

MOTY: Rock vs. Old belt


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:cornette


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

It hasn't spun in years though.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

hahahahahaha it still spins!


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

he's gonna fuck it up because it isn't the real one


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

good call for the rock burning the trash belt


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Omg it's finally happening


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> ROCK ROCK ROCK SAVING THIS MOTHERFUCKING SHOW!!!!!!!!!!! ROCK ROCK!!!!! ROCK! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Old belt please


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow. Can't believe this belt is finally going.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Rock is spot on with the joke belt


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*This is a glorious moment








*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I liked the spinning belt


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

FUCK NEW TITLE


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

rocky pipebombs


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Rock burying that spinner belt like it deserves to be.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

New Belt! Raw is saved!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you Rock for retiring that piece of shit belt! :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

FUCKING FINALLY :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought he was going to say garbage instead of Hall of Fame.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He will be interrupted before unveiling, or just after


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah bury that crappy ass spinner


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Why would this part timer introduce a new belt instead of the guy who held it full time for over 400 days?

Awful. I'll puke if it is Bull-related. Better be Winged Eagle.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The end of an era ...


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

This piece of fucking shit unveils the new belt!? FUCK. OFF!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Spit that Truth Rocky


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Rock should have set the spinner belt on fire.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

props to the rock

"here, take this belt make sure it goes into the hall of fame"

PROPS TO HIM FOR NOT throwing it in the trash can

#RESPECT

LETS GO BABY!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Rock debuts the belt?

Not Cena.
Not Punk.
Not Vince.

But Actor Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He better be bringing an old belt back.

DAT BRUNO mention.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

FINALLY FINALLYYYYYYYYYY FINALLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYY FFS FUCK OFF YESS MAN FUCK OFF YESSS FUCK THE FUCK OFF YESSSS FINALLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYY WE HAVE A NEW BELT! FOR FUCK SAKE YESSSS....







sorry. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Forum crash incoming


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> props to the rock
> 
> "here, take this belt make sure it goes into the hall of fame"
> 
> ...


You mean props to the writers? :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena kids crying right now. No more spinner belts :lmao


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

Whatever it looks like, please tell me this belt was made by Reggie Parks or Dave Millican. They are the only people that should EVER make a credible world's title belt. Hell, they make it a world title.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

A belt with an lcd screen that flashes tweets across it. lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Scared it's gonna look crap D:


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

classic baby!


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*I SAID HI !!!*


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> This piece of fucking shit unveils the new belt!? FUCK. OFF!


Go back to your indie wrestling to jerk off to Daniel Bryan you fucking loser.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

I miss the old belt already.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Inb4 "END OF PG ERA"*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

New title baby!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Aw, I actually kinda like the spinner belt.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

AWFUL


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

WHAT THE....


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh god,it's that plate.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Knew it! lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ this thread going from hating the rock to thanking him for shitting on the spinner

fickle ass posters


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

omg omg omg omg omg new belt.........

thats ugly.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Uhm, no.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Not bad


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

not too shabby.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

WHAT A BEAUTY.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It's hideous!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Still looks like a toy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Bitching in...

3...

2...

1...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Well it's better then the old title


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh shit the bulll


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

And Cena will be taking that belt off you at wm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

bama


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

weird belt.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's got a Brahma Bull on it?!?! Fuck off!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy shit thats fucking awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

that belt sucks ass


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Custom Rock belt, lame.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

FUCK


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

:lmao That new belt. I can't.... :lol


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks nice apart from the bulls.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

it's beautiful!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yuk


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm gonna laugh if that belt is ugly as shit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

NO! NO! NO! NO!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is he gonna do a Shane Douglas?

Throw the belt to the floot and announce WORLD WRESTLING EXTREME.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

NEW BELT NEW BELT NEW BELT OH FUCK :mark :mark :mark FUCKCKKCKCKCKUCUCKCK


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

No not that one......EWWWWW


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

noooo they got it wrong


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

That bull better fucking not stay there.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

At least we should be getting a new one after Cena wins at Mania.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

kill it with fire


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

gruhhhh


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Disappointing


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

I love the new belt. Once try get rid of the brahma bull logo.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

wcw/nwa belt is still the best thing going


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

A temporary title lol

"THE PLACEHOLDER" The Rock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thekingg said:


> *HI*


yep its that ugly looking belt. UGH why couldnt they go classy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

FINALLY a new WWE title design.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

its not terrible...better than the spinner.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And the new belt....

Still looks like a toy. It is better than the spinner belt....I guess that's good. 

I guess I was hoping for a Winged Eagle Belt.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's that ugly ass design. It's just as bad.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That's even worse.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

Okay, I'm happy it wasn't Punk. That looks so bad.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well ok.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh god.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

that belt is worse than the spinner....


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Orton gettin' dem love handles


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YES!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck, it's teh same belt we saw months ago.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Like it. I saw this, on some site months ago, when it was being created.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ugly.....as.....fuck


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Horrible title


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

haha its got brahma bulls on it, go suck a dick iwc hahahahahahahahah this is awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Thought I'd hate it, but I actually really like it


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

DAFUQ? Ugly piece of shit.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh look it is a Rock themed belt just as I suspected.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

better than the spinner !


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Not liking all that flaked on black crap behind the logo, apart from that it's alright.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

What the fuck is that thing...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The belt looks far too eccentric and glamorous. It looks like a piece of jewelry.

Too big as well.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I like it. Not the best but better than that last crap.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

And, they went with the stupid looking design. WITH A BRAHMA BULL ON IT.

The spinner is totally coming back after Mania.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Ewwww


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Uh... I'm missing the old belt already. What's wrong with going back to the original, classic design from the 90s-00s?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

If you look closely enough ta the belt you can see "WATCH GI JOE 2, SNITCH, FAST AND FURIOUS 6" imprinted on it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So no name plate but a customized doo dad on the sides for every new champion?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that shits ugly :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Holy crap that thing is huge*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That belt looks like a 30 pound rhinestone shit. I'd rather have the Spinner.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so...the same design that was leaked months ago...that nobody liked

that belt is SHITTAY!


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow what a fucking stupid ass crowd.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh my god it looks ugly as fuck!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

So it's temporary belt.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

you guys see that little kid with the fake mustache?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WWE you're doing it wrong...again...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

My god they actually made it worse...


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

lmfao....oh god


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Better than the Spinner. Still horrendously bad.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

got damnit.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

It looks like a piece of costume jewelry fell off the pinky finger of God.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Keep your day job Rock, you aren't cut out for title belt design


----------



## dk4life (Oct 3, 2008)

that looks horrible, the rumors are true, how is that badass, it sparkles for crying out loud!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

new belt is meh


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

looks like those cheap tag team belts, just in gold


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

...eh, I'll take it. ANYTHING is better than that spinner.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That big ass WWE logo :lol


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I...think I like the new belt. I don't know.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah it's timeless. It's shit today, it was shit yesterday and it'll be shit tomorrow.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Called it


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't believe they used that belt design :no:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

just pure shit, the scribble wwe logo will always look shit


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not bad


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That gigantic WWE is what makes it ugly. Still its a bit better than the spinner but not by much.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

It must be a Rock only belt with the bulls on the side though


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

The W is even bigger than before.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It's an upgrade I guess....


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hardly an improvement over the older version. 

Just bring back the old eagle-design from before.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Orton gettin' dem love handles


why do you care


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

WTFFFFFFF?? WTFFFF IS THIS SHIT?????? FFS THIS BELT LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING CREATED ON WWE 13???? WTFFFF MAN THAT DOESNT LOOK BADASS - IT LOOKS ASSSSS! IT LOOKS LIKE THE NXT CHAMPIONSHIP FFS 10 YEARS OF THIS BULLSHIT TITLE FFSSS


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

That's so much worse than the spinner :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

WHO DAT NATION!


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

So let me guess you have a completely shit belt and then decide to make it look even worse? lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Whats with the black ass background? Add a globe or something


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> looks like those cheap tag team belts, just in gold


BAH GAWD :avit:


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just got excited for nothing. That is a horrible belt.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It'll grow on me


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So no name plate but a customized doo dad on the sides for every new champion?


That'd be a nice touch actually.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Cena is going to bring back the spinner belt when he becomes champion at Wrestlemania don't worry guys

:troll


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk just took his first drink.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

why are they calling this a celebration rather than a belt unveiling?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

It's basically a giant ass WWE logo plastered right in the middle :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jaydamn


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

NEW BELT, YES. OH MY GOD COME ON, UNVEIL IT ALREADY :ex:

*Shows title*

YEEAAAAHHH :mark:

There it is, its... wait... :|

fpalm


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

Why the bulls? It's pretty good apart from the bulls. The FUCKING bulls.

But the new title is so much better than the old one!

NEW TITLE


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I retract my last post.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

That's the ugliest piece of shit I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena got a far bigger reaction than Punk. Good thing.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Even Dwayne's biggest marks cannot be defending this. This is awful. Punk is champion for 434 days, Dwayne has it for a month after rarely appearing on TV, then unveils a new shitty design.

HURR DURR WWE IS BETTER HURR


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

I like it. You people cannot be pleased.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Spinner is coming back because Cena wins!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

and that's Stone Cold!


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

This company just keeps punching me in the balls, time and time again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, I saw it before too.

Better than the old one.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Panther said:


> The W is even bigger than before.


That's the worst part, imo. Just shows how corporate the WWE has become. They have to have they logo be the focus of everything.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> Oh look it is a Rock themed belt just as I suspected.


da fuq? How is that a rock themed belt? do you see any brahma bulls on it


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

BRING BACK THE WINGED EAGLE


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fuck up all of you, it's not that bad. Bitching all the time


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hell, they used the wrong end of the bull for the logo.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Cena brings out the best in The Rock?

Well I'll be damned. Fuck you Rock.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Rock would of said Punk


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena is coming


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Punk just took his first drink.


I bet he's a real cheap date.

/creep


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No fuck off Cena


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It looks ok just don't like the bulls on the sides. That means it's for Rocky only. The old belt will be comin back soon.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

That belt is hideous. Ugh.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao at Cenas reaction


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol cena mad his belt got replace :lmao


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

God help us, it only gets worse


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cena mad about his belt being trash.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

It looks like a big ass belt buckle.


Oh and fuck you Cena.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh great another promo


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Cena wants his spinner back


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Pretty sure since rock is leaving in April this belt will go with him and Cena will debut a new belt. Wouldn't doubt promising Rock his own belt was in the contract to bring him back. Awesome though he gets a themed belt 

Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A kindergardner could have designed a better belt than that shit.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Did the WWE sign have to be that gigantically huge?
Looks bad dude.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

No Reactiona


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Much much better than the toy belt they previously had. Worlds better. But it is 2013 WWE.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Haha, all these goofs on here calling the rock a part timer. He's also one of the greatest of all time


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

Cena as a heel with that belt would be cool, not going to lie. Never going to turn though.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Cena "what have you done to my belt bitch?"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WHC belt is way better, they cant even make a good WWE title anymore


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

thought cena would come out with the spinner belt on lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

that thing is ugly as fuck


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

i like the belt, its more chunkier and more worthy of a great champion like the rock


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Never Give Up might be the most generic T-Shirt slogan I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Night is ruined now


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*New belt looks awesome, y'all hatin.*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> da fuq? How is that a rock themed belt? do you see any brahma bulls on it


Did you *not* see the bulls on the side plates...? lool


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like how he had to personally convince every single person in attendance to please like the belt.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Anybody who said the leaked belt was just a side plate, slit your throats.

Fuckin' awful.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

That belt is ugly


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cena misses the old belt already


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

shit will never be right until they go back to either the winged eagle or the attitude era championship


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That kid is having a damn heart attack.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cenas dead!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

abrown0718 said:


> da fuq? How is that a rock themed belt? do you see any brahma bulls on it


yes I do actually on the side plates.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I think I want to get to know the belt a little bit better before having a committed relationship with it for the next X amount of years.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG THE SCREAMING KIDS :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

HAHAHA. 'I want that one'


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Punk!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sadly, the globe is most likely never coming back.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's a little better than the spinner, but not by much. Although I bet Cena brings his back after WM, just a title for Rock to hold until WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CENA/ROCK/PUNK 

No Punk/Taker? :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

"I want that one."


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

way to knock that punk ass bitch out and even CM Punk trashes the title, its officially dead!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

This is actually the worst crowd I've ever heard


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Uhhh is Cena dead?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

PUNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I want the old SCSA belt back. Now, that was a badass belt.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm calling it right now, Triple Threat at MANIA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM Punk throws down the spinner & points: "I want that one" 

LOL!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Man, Punk ruined some kid's day hardcore. Holy shit :lol


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

punk should of kept the old title forever and keep saying he's the champion for 456 days etc


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk: "I want that one" :lmao


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> That kid is having a damn heart attack.


poor guy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swear to god, I'm going to wear a hoodie with no damn pants.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone else hear that kid crying in the backround? "NOOOO..CM PUNK...NOOOOOOOO"


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

THE KIDS SCREAMING ARE FUCKING HILARIOUS OH MY GOD HAHAHAHA
:lmao :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what a shit finish


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Punk! :mark

Why are you a magnificent bastard?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

@ that one kid screaming :lmao


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

y is everyone so quiet on tv...no talking at all


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Punk then


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What will the side plates be if Cena wins the title? Pieces of Fruity Pebbles?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena knocked out from a shot to the back? 

Oh, and Punk's definitely losing next week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why couldn't you just unveil this Rocky?


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Rock vs. Brock in a side to side dance-off!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Did you *not* see the bulls on the side plates...? lool


I bet the side plates change depending on who has the belt.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They just have no friggin idea how to close a show


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena was all "UH UH DON'T THROW MY BELT AWAY."

looks like that triple threat might be likely at this point. That means no Taker.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

First time cena has sold in years.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I'd rather have that one. *hiccup*


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

Pretty sure if Taker is no part of this Mania, it has to be a Triple Threat Match, what else will punk do.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dreadful show outside of Sheild and Henry.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Punk made a shit segment tolerable
Punk is a Wrestling God


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Erm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Punk likes the new belt.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

facepalm, punk was all over the media saying how beautiful the WWE title was and now he does this.


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

fuckin wwe, they introduce a great new belt and end the show like that with cena at the entrance ramp, it should of been a 3 way brawl ffs


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Swear to god, I'm going to wear a hoodie with no damn pants.


Pics or GTFO


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

rock was going to say that the man that brings the best out in him is.........the guy with the most oxygen canisters


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Swear to god, I'm going to wear a hoodie with no damn pants.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat kid going mad :lmao:lmao:lmao

is it to damn difficult to bring this back or do a simple redesign ffs


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Belt is still nicer than that spinning piece of junk, by far.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I really hope they for that triple threat. 

Good final segment. Honestly I kind of like the belt. It's far better than the old one at any rate. Though the bulls on the side are a bit much, they'll probably go when the Rock loses.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

presenting the DREAM MMA belts

WWE can learn a few things from the MMA world


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, Raw is getting worse on this road to Wrestlemania...horrible show


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

No Stone Cold?


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet the side plates change depending on who has the belt.


yeah cuz they will obviously bother changing the belt for every single WWE Champion.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Punk WILL hold that one someday. ONE DAY PHILLIP. ONE DAY.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ADR is still holding the best-looking belt in the company.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Who ever wins will have to take them brama bulls of the sides


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

Rock/Cena/Punk, with Cena pinning Punk to win. Cena/Rock at the next Rock PPV (Summerslam?), with Cena winning. And then Lesnar-Rock next Wrestlemania. Make it happen WWE.


----------



## Megalax5 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hour 3: 

- Tyler Blcak pulls off an out of nowhere kick to win? Would that make him a BLACK NINJA!!! 

- Where da devil has R-Troff been?!?!?! 

- Could Orton/Kane be any more boring of a match? 

- Marching band makes me think of college football, not Pro Wrestling. 

- New belt pretty!


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> presenting the DREAM MMA belts
> 
> WWE can learn a few things from the MMA world


looks like a pussy divas championship, mega fail


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Am I still suppose to believe it's going to be Punk vs Taker?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Why couldn't you just unveil this Rocky?


or the attitude era belt or the undisputed belt


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Spinner belt must be heavy to keep Cena down for that long.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Best Part Of Raw


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So...triple threat at Mania?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The kids screaming makes the show so much better. :lmao Crowds who buy into kayfabe are awesome.

The new WWE belt looks pretty average, but it's better than the spinner belt. It's hard to believe that the spinner belt lasted for 8 years.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

Flame of Olympus said:


> Cena was all "UH UH DON'T THROW MY BELT AWAY."
> 
> looks like that triple threat might be likely at this point. That means no Taker.


It's not like Cena or CM Punk were going against Undertaker if he was here. lol
CM Punk, definitely not. Cena sounds more possible but it's obviously he's feuding with The Rock.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Really hope Cena wins next week and it'll just be a one-on-one. Getting bored of Punk in the title picture.

I'm disappointed in the new belt but this shitty era doesn't deserve any better so whatever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> Erm


Oh my god I found Matt Hardy's twin. :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The WWE logo needs to be on the belt regardless so the old design wouldn't work.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> facepalm, punk was all over the media saying how beautiful the WWE title was and now he does this.


He's also the one who said its "looked far too stupid for far too long"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Dark Church said:


> yes I do actually on the side plates.


I must have missed that, but like someone else said, they'll probably change the side plates based on who the champ is, like how Edge changed the spinner when he won it


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

It's so obvious what they're setting this up for:

- Punk is going to win next week
- Cena will cry about losing, saying he still can't beat CM Punk
- Vickie or somebody will put him back in the match to make it a Triple Threat or 3 Way Dance
- Cena will win over Punk and Rock and "OVER COME THE ODDS OF BEATING TWO PEOPLE HE HASN'T EVER BEATEN BEFORE!"


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> ADR is still holding the best-looking belt in the company.


Wade Barrett disagrees


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

look like we will find out the top 4 match for wrestlemania 29 on raw next week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, if Rock is doing Mania 30, you can do Rock/Cena 2 there. CM Punk eats the pin to Cena at Mania in the Triple Threat. Cena has unfinished business with Rock at WM30 to finally pin him.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So pumped to see 'Stoker'. Chan Woo Park is a masterful filmmmaker and the script is by Wentworth Miller from Prison Break.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lmao At Cena's face laying there on the ground


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-monday-night-raw-2182013-review.html

Overall thoughts: Some decent wrestling here and it was an alright show overall. Loved the 6-man with The Shield. I don't really have any thoughts on the new title. It's just okay.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Asenath said:


>


Love Adina Howard's sexy ass


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

So Rock doesn't think the belt should look like a toy. So he throws out the old one, and unveils a new one, that looks like.... a toy.

To all you young ones who think that belt looks "cool". This is how title belts used to (and should) look.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

TheFighter said:


> It's not like Cena or CM Punk were going against Undertaker if he was here. lol
> CM Punk, definitely not. Cena sounds more possible but it's obviously he's feuding with The Rock.


Punk is going to face Taker at Wrestlemania if we get Cena/Rock 2. That much is confirmed.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

ugly belt.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the shield stole the show


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Honestly how can anyone like that new belt? It looks like a Tag-team belt. Believe it or not, Cena's belt actually looked prestigious and something to go for. Rock's one looks bland as hell. Call it childish or a toy or whatever, The Spinner WWE Championship looked pretty good.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the belt design, but it's all the same colour! It's quite bland.

At least the spinner had some variety.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> He's also the one who said its "looked far too stupid for far too long"


this one doesn't look much better, character wise why the fuck would him take rock's custom belt over cena's custom belt.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wrasslinsreal said:


> looks like a pussy divas championship, mega fail


You have terrible taste... :no:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rock should have come out with this belt, minus the us champ title on it


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> It's so obvious what they're setting this up for:
> 
> - Punk is going to win next week
> - Cena will cry about losing, saying he still can't beat CM Punk
> ...


pretty much mysterio/angle/orton 2006 all over again


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was surprised Cena didn't sit up and start laughing at the end. 

Baby steps John!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

checkcola said:


> Well, if Rock is doing Mania 30, you can do Rock/Cena 2 there. CM Punk eats the pin to Cena at Mania in the Triple Threat. Cena has unfinished business with Rock at WM30 to finally pin him.


Dear sweet Jesus no.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

New belt looks like shit.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Love Adina Howard's sexy ass


And Punk seems to love her fashion sense.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Oh my god I found Matt Hardy's twin. :lmao


:lmao I never seen that before from Matt


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, aside from one technically nice match, Zeb talking, Shield dominating, and Mark Henry dancing, this RAW was pretty meh. Practically felt like a house show.

That new WWE title....:lol I suppose it helps that it doesn't spin, but it looks like someone just got lazy as hell and said, "Fuck it, just put a huge WWE logo over it, and add some bulls on the sideplates". Really lacks any creativity in the design department. I'm assuming the sideplates will change depending on who is holding it?


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> ADR is still holding the best-looking belt in the company.


Yeah I love that big gold belt so much. I want to own one lol

New one isn't as bad as I thought it would be, although the huge "W" looks weird. I like the shape though


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So why couldn't Punk have done that ages ago like he said he wanted to do?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't wanna get too excited about that. Still seems to me that this is set up to have Cena overcome ALL the odds.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Well, if Rock is doing Mania 30, you can do Rock/Cena 2 there. CM Punk eats the pin to Cena at Mania in the Triple Threat. Cena has unfinished business with Rock at WM30 to finally pin him.


I would rather not have to go through this shit again a year from now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> It's so obvious what they're setting this up for:
> 
> - Punk is going to win next week
> - Cena will cry about losing, saying he still can't beat CM Punk
> ...


Sounds like a good shout


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :lmao I never seen that before from Matt


OH, yes. It's during the Smackdown during the first season of NXT. Matt Hardy goes ass over teakettle in front of a packed British audience.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I like the belt design, but it's all the same colour! It's quite bland.
> 
> At least the spinner had some variety.


There's no longer any kind of designs on the main plate; just a giant WWE scratch logo. Even the prestigious Eagle is gone.

I honestly had my hopes up, and while it shines bright and new, it kind of tells you that it's no longer about prestige as much anymore.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

WWE needs to unify the titles immediately to fix this blunder


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> So why couldn't Punk have done that ages ago like he said he wanted to do?


Silly Punk actually thought he had clout.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Apart from the SCSA belt, I've never been a fan of WWE titles. I don't care to see a giant eagle or a globe. The word "Champ" was probably the corniest belt design they've ever had, so this is a step up in my book at least.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This thread is THE reason to watch RAW every week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Flame of Olympus said:


> I would rather not have to go through this shit again a year from now.


I've never been a supporter of Triple Threat matches for the exact reason I played out. It resolves nothing. :lol


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Cyon said:


> "Fuck it, just put a huge WWE logo over it, and add some bulls on the sideplates". Really lacks any creativity in the design department.


 so true...


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> this one doesn't look much better, character wise why the fuck would him take rock's custom belt over cena's custom belt.


Only thing custom for this belt are the two bulls, the past belt was all Cena, it was bling+spinner which equals Cena. This is a belt with two bulls on the sides.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

90s WWE Championship belts were dire shit. Nolstagia is your foe if you can't see it.

That said, the current belt is still bad. But to be frank, a belt isn't meant to look 'badass' or 'glamourous'. Or to fufill your 8 year old fanboy urges.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The belt is too plain. That's my biggest problem with it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Am i wrong or didn't they stop it from spinning some time ago? weird how it randomly became a spinner again tonight.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

finalnight said:


> First time cena has sold in years.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus



last time Cena sold was the pipe bomb promo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Asenath said:


> OH, yes. It's during the Smackdown during the first season of NXT. Matt Hardy goes ass over teakettle in front of a packed British audience.


Ah okay lol.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Triple threat at wm?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> I've never been a supporter of Triple Threat matches for the exact reason I played out. It resolves nothing. :lol


That's why I'm ok with Rock/Cena 2 happening if it means they get the fuck away from each other after that. Though that could open up a tiebreaker situation which would suck even more. I think this shit is going to last for a fucking while


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

The Brown Horatio said:


> pretty much mysterio/angle/orton 2006 all over again


Freaking exactly.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> Only thing custom for this belt are the two bulls, the past belt was all Cena, it was bling+spinner which equals Cena. This is a belt with two bulls on the sides.


Still why would punk want a belt with 2 bulls on the sides when he carried the other belt for a entire year?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Ugly ass belt but Rock cut a good promo, full of energy and life.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Asenath said:


> And Punk seems to love her fashion sense.


:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> Still why would punk want a belt with 2 bulls on the sides when he carried the other belt for a entire year?


Whenever the next guy wins that belt (Cena, and everyone else after that), they're just going to remove the bulls on the sideplates and replace it with small WWE logos. That's the only difference.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Belt is fucking shit fuck you rock
What is the point of a 3way....the only reason to have it is to set up Punk and put him over a bigger audience. 

Never thought I would say this but........Swagger is carrying the whole fucking show right now SHIT


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The undisputed title belt lasted only 3 years. Let's hope this takes less time to change.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Rock-Cena have been feuding since 2011 ... time to wrap it up. 

I don't know why they couldn't just have 1 match to end it. Last year Rock won. End the feud.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Dat Rock - Humble as ever with the marching band. :twat

BTW, ugliest fucking WWE Title of all time, they get worse each time.

:ti


Smokin' Skull > Brahma Bullshit*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Belt is fucking shit fuck you rock
> What is the point of a 3way....the only reason to have it is to set up Punk and put him over a bigger audience.
> 
> Never thought I would say this but........*Swagger is carrying the whole fucking show right now *SHIT


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Never thought I would say this but........Swagger is carrying the whole fucking show right now SHIT


Did you forget about these guys?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i don't think we will have a clear winner next week


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Ugly ass belt but Rock cut a good promo, *full of energy and life*.


Must've just started a fresh cycle :rock


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Swagger is carrying the whole fucking show right now SHIT


:lmao

you are so out of touch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Did you forget about these guys?


Highlight of Raw tonight with Henry dancing. You shouldn't feel so tired after watching a tv show but every week I feel drained after Raw, and not in a good way.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

YAY: Henry, Zeb, The Shield.
NAY: Pretty much everything else.

What a shower.


----------



## ColtonSoFresh (Apr 14, 2011)

It'd be nice if the logos are to represent the champion. And every superstar have their own logo.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Once again, Punk and Shield are the highlights and the rest is pretty much shit.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Ya'll bitch about EVERYTHING. GOT DAMN. LMFAO. WOW. It's an OKAY belt design. It's better than Spinner belt.. Not sure about the huge WWE logo, but ya'll seriously...i mean. DAMN. lmfao. If Jericho showed a belt that lit up like his stupid jacket ya'll would eat it up. It gets OLD. 

Stop bitching. Ya'll will get your spinning belt back when Cena pins The Rock or CM Punk at mania. Jesus Christ. lmao. 

The best looking belt EVER (Wing Eagle) is NOT coming back. Neither is the Attitude Era belt. 

Just get ready to bitch more in 6 weeks when either the spinner comes back old or the logo plates on the new belt have that John Cena you can't see me face logo in gold. 

ugh. lolololololol.


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME (Jan 24, 2013)

So as you know, Undertaker did not return this week. Do you think he will return next week and set up a match at WM29 or Do you think he is missing out on this Wrestlemania?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack Swagger owned and so did the Sheamus and friends vs Shield.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TheWrestlingFan said:


> So as you know, Undertaker did not return this week. Do you think he will return next week and set up a match at WM29 or Do you think he is missing out on this Wrestlemania?


well he lives in Texas. And they are in Texas next week. So the question will be answered next week most likely


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TheWrestlingFan said:


> So as you know, Undertaker did not return this week. Do you think he will return next week and set up a match at WM29 or Do you think he is missing out on this Wrestlemania?


I love Taker as much as any kid of my generation, but I think it's time he hung up his boots. It's gotten to that point that the joy of seeing him does not match up to the worry of seeing him wrestle. Now, if he wanted to manage a newcomer, that would be _brilliant_. But to wrestle, I hope not.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If Punk/Taker happens, Taker returns next week and screws Punk. Hooray.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

The Main Headliner said:


> Ya'll bitch about EVERYTHING. GOT DAMN. LMFAO. WOW. It's an OKAY belt design. It's better than Spinner belt.. Not sure about the huge WWE logo, but ya'll seriously...i mean. DAMN. lmfao. If Jericho showed a belt that lit up like his stupid jacket ya'll would eat it up. It gets OLD.
> 
> Stop bitching. Ya'll will get your spinning belt back when Cena pins The Rock or CM Punk at mania. Jesus Christ. lmao.
> 
> ...


I imagine Rock's belt will stay, the side plates will just be changed. And, it doesn't look _that bad_ honestly.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheWrestlingFan said:


> So as you know, Undertaker did not return this week. Do you think he will return next week and set up a match at WM29 or Do you think he is missing out on this Wrestlemania?


Hes a VIP at axxess he will be at WM. Theres so much time left


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Not liking the title, but it will grow on me


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't like a bedazzled title belt, is all. Makes it look cheap.


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Did you forget about these guys?


God, they are hot. 
Sorry, is not said enough.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

New title belt looks good. 

unk2 wants it


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Shelter said:


> God, they are hot.
> Sorry, is not said enough.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Raw was pretty average this week. The new title is better then the spinner at least.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, getting back to wrestling, the show was pretty meh tonight.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*The Good*

- ADR/Ziggler was a nice short match, even if it made no sense

- Swagger/Bryan was also a nice little match

- Henry is a beast

- the opening promo was pretty good, even Cena

- the closing promo was also good, and that might've been the best Rock has been in a few weeks. Playing up to the crowd without sucking them off or pulling out the lame jokes. The new belt is alright, much better than the last one. And it seems like they might go for a Triple Threat after all.

- Jericho/SuperFriends vs Shield was a good match

- Zeb's State of the Union and Immigration thing. I like Swagger's character, it's something new and interesting. Too bad they've rushed him into the main event again though.



*The Bad*

- The commercial break cuts back to WWE ads for their shit which cuts back to a commercial. This is a joke.

- Wade Barrett shilling a movie that he's not even in. Or is he some random background goon? Who cares. And what the fuck was up with Seamus' interruption? Then they cut off Barrett so the announcers could play with toys. The most awkward and senseless segment they've had in a while. That was completely lazy and unprofessional.

- Orton vs Kane. Nobody cares.

- I love Paul Heyman but didn't care for the Vickie/Heyman/Vince drama. And I don't like Vince as a face. After everything he's done we're supposed to cheer this guy? :kobe I know this is wrestling but come on, a line has to be drawn somewhere.

- Really hope we aren't heading for a Khali/Henry feud



Overall RAW was good at parts and overall, relatively good. A few steps down from the past two weeks but not as bad as it could've been. I can't say I feel excited for Wrestlemania at all though.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._s_WWE_RAW_with_The_Rock_and_Cody_Rhodes.html



> - After tonight's WWE RAW in Lafayette ended, Cody Rhodes came to the ring to look at the new WWE Title belt.
> 
> The Rock picked on Cody's mustache and asked several fans at ringside if he should get a look at a Rock Bottom or the belt. Cody gets back on the mic and says he made a mistake. Cody ends up taking a Rock Bottom and People's Elbow to end the show.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Charlie Bronson said:


> If Punk/Taker happens, Taker returns next week and screws Punk. Hooray.


Why would he screw Punk? I'd love to see it at Mania since I'll be there but it would make no sense.

I actually see HHH coming in next week to help Vince when Brock comes back only for Brock to destroy HHH leading to Taker making the save.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the spinner belt is gone. As such.....

BEST EPISODE OF RAW EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

The Shield >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Poor Coddles. Doesn't the Rock know that a moustache is a sign of virility and manhood?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cena just wanted to come out and say goodbye to his old belt and Punk attacked him for no reason unk3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Soupman Prime said:


> Why would he screw Punk? I'd love to see it at Mania since I'll be there but it would make no sense.
> 
> I actually see HHH coming in next week to help Vince when Brock comes back only for Brock to destroy HHH leading to Taker making the save.


I agree we just need to be patient


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

1. The Shield 2. Big E running down Ricardo 3. Mark Henry dancing = best parts of Raw


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That ending just screamed triple threat at Wrestlemania, but as I mentioned in another thread, all depends on 'Taker.

Overall, I enjoyed the show.

The Shield with another big win!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

RenegadexParagon said:


> I imagine Rock's belt will stay, the side plates will just be changed. And, it doesn't look _that bad_ honestly.


I think it's fine, and I actually like the idea of the side plates changing per champion instead of a changing name plate. It's pretty original.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> Why would he screw Punk? I'd love to see it at Mania since I'll be there but it would make no sense.
> 
> I actually see HHH coming in next week to help Vince when Brock comes back only for Brock to destroy HHH leading to Taker making the save.


Exactly!
why would Taker cost Punk the match
and with no remarks from Punk twards Taker at all or any mention of the streak and will Punk only has one goal and it is the wwe title why would he feud with Taker?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Man. Just watching RAW tonight, good opener segment ad good closer. That was it. I'll watch wrestlig till after Extreme Rules and then I might take a break for a few months, check up on news occasionally. I am so burnt out. But I'll still enjoy the next 6 weeks and Mania for sure.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

boring show. new belt is meh, dutch is great and henry is god.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

48 minutes in... this shit is absolutely horrendous. How any of you can call this entertainment is mind-boggling.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Did The Big Show appear on the show?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope Raw was missing stars like Show, PTP and Bo Dallas tonight.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Shit show as usual.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Opener, crossover shield match and closing segment were the only good parts.

Before the Shield match at the second hour, if RAW just ended 2 hours and 5 minutes in, it would have been terrible.

Oh, Zeb and Swagger are doing a good job.

Low point for me was Ziggler tapping out for the 4th time in 3 weeks. Just let him get the belt already, Jesus.


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

shitty boring show as usual !!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Just wait until you see how nicely they treat Wade Barrett tonight.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

I am appalled at what they've done to Barrett.
The fucking IC Champion.


The Shield were my saving grace tonight ; dat Ambrose selling.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Why are you Barrett fans complaining, he's a movie star now and that means he'll be headlining back to back Wrestlemanias soon enough :rock


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Soupman Prime said:


> Nope Raw was missing stars like Show, PTP and Bo Dallas tonight.


Bo Dallas lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Why are you Barrett fans complaining, he's a movie star now and that means he'll be headlining back to back Wrestlemanias soon enough :rock


:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

wade barrett, daniel bryan, damien sandow , and especially dolph ziggler are booked like fucking horsehit in this company. its a fucking disgrace how poorly these guys are booked .

im a huge ziggler fan and every week he loses another match sometimes 2 with smackdown also. its a fucking joke at this point


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

G.I Joe: Retaliation 2: This Time It's Personal

Starring Wade "Barrage" Barrett and the rest of the Wayans family.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So The Rock gets his own custom belt after ripping off the custom belt of Cena eight years ago?


----------



## saxophonelegend (Mar 11, 2005)

Did anybody notice the new belt has no spot for a nameplate?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Thoughts on Raw tonight:

-Cena and Punk confrontation was good. They built up their match well, and we got a good promo out of both men. That's to be expected. I thought Cena vs. Rock for WM29 was a lock, I still do, but this match has put a little doubt in my mind.

-Sheamus, stinking up the mic as usual. His first segment was alright, his 2nd one was stupid and pointless. Ryback was alright, but Jericho saved the segment and put over the Shield nicely saying that they were more dangerous than Nexus and the NWO. 

-Swagger's hair looks retarded, and it makes his face look even worse. As of now, that's my only negative about him. The precorded segment with him and Zeb was great, and their State of the Union segment was great as well. I still don't like Swagger, but my opinion may just be swayed in the upcoming weeks. His match with Daniel Bryan was great, and him winning was expected. 

-The Wade Barret segment was pointless. I don't know what the hell they're doing with him. Seriously, that shit was totally unnecessary. He promoted a movie where they didn't even show him in the trailer, and then he got interrupted by Sheamus which totally killed an already stupid segment.

-Mark Henry still tearing fools up. Showing who the real ..... be. No'msayin'? It's always enjoyable seeing him tear someone to pieces. The highlight of Mark Henry this Monday is when he was mocking the Great Khali with his dancing. That. Was. Hilarious. I laughed for 5 minutes. Mark Henry is great with his trash-talk.

-Cesaro vs. Miz was good, as to be expected, but it seemed sort of pointless. If the guy can beat the champion than he should become champion, just my opinion. Cesaro looked like a beast, and Miz played a good underdog. Hats off to both men.

-I didn't bother watching Kane vs. Orton, I was too excited for The Rock.

-The 6 man tag was great. The crowd was hot and I'm becoming a fan of Roman Reigns. All of the Shield do a great job selling and adding legitimacy to their matches. Little things like Ambrose unsuccessfully trying to stop the hot tag, or Rollins trying to hit Sheamus when he was running the ropes. Yeah, they missed, but they still tried. Little things like add a lot to their matches.

-The Rock had a good promo tonight, as usual. The unveiling of the new belt could've used a little more build though. I didn't like how he seemed perfectly fine with it for a couple of weeks and now all of a sudden he doesn't like it. Still, what's done is done. The end portion was a nice teaser too. Call me delusional, but we might just get a triple-threat at Wrestlemania. 

I enjoyed this raw a lot, 8/10.*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is Awesome Truth back together? I guess Bourne is just going to continue to sit at home. And where the hell is Christian?


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

The triple threat seems likely. It's the only thing they haven't done yet. And tbh, I'd rather have that than a shitty rematch.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Is Awesome Truth back together? I guess Bourne is just going to continue to sit at home. And where the hell is Christian?


Bourne's just now back in the gym. I'm hoping he and Gabriel will put the team back together since Tyson Kidd is on injury.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I really liked the Ziggler/Del Rio match and the Six Man Tag with The Shield. Both were very cool matches and Seth Rollins going all ninja was a major highlight. 

Other than that though, Raw blew. They are supposed to be on the Road to Wrestlemania and I still have no fucking idea where they are going with most of their guys. What will Barrett be doing? What will Sheamus be doing? What will Jericho be doing? What will Ryback be doing? Big Show? Mark Henry? Cesaro? The Miz? Cody? Sandow? Mysterio? Hell, what will guys like CM Punk & The Shield be doing? 

The only things set in stone at the moment are Rock/Cena II (yeah yeah, we know Cena is winning next week) and Swagger/Del Rio, and quite honestly, I don't care about either one. And the World Title match is extremely rushed (Swagger's only been back for a couple weeks, right?). We can also count on Kane Vs. Bryan happening at this point which, to their credit, is the one match that to this point seems to have had a lot of planning put into it. 

That then leaves a full roster of guys that I can't even come up with ideas for what they'll be doing at Wrestlemania. It really does feel like they didn't plan this out too well and God only knows what they are going to cook up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Was at Raw tonight and I thought it was a pretty decent show except for a few boring matches. I don't know how well we came off on TV but the reactions were pretty good for the wrestlers. As for biggest reactions Rock,Cena, Y2J, Vince, Orton, and Bryan got the loudest reactions from what I could tell. Punk, Vickie, Zeb Coulter, Cody, and The Shield got the most heat. Ryback isn't over. His chant is. That after "Rocky!" was the loudest chant. Hardly anyone around me popped for his entrance. They just said his opening line. Orton being shown on the titantron received one hell of a reaction and Rock's reactions were better off air than on air.Cena got a good reaction when he 1st came out but once Rock named dropped him, he got some very audible boos. Y2J is a GOD to most of these people here. Anytime they started setting up for another match, that's all I heard along with some "Woos". Jack Swagger got zero reaction whatsoever. His mouthpiece gets a better reaction than he does. Rock is amazing live and really knows how to work a crowd into the palm of his hands. His little banter with Cody off air had the entire crowd buzzing. The Cajundome was about 90% full and it took me and my friend 40 mins just to get in. Overall, I give the show a 7.5/10. Pretty good for my first live Raw.

Edit: Crowd didn't seem all that excited for a Cena/Rock rematch. Not even the Cena fans seemed interested. Rock/Punk got a bigger positive reaction from the crowd. R-Truth's return got a big pop along with the announcement that WM 30 will be in Nola.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

....?

Lawler: Last night sheamus ripped off that protective vest and (something remark about the rope chest smack thingy) of seth rollins

Wasn't that ambrose? Do they even watch the matches?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Remember when the road to WrestleMania shows were the ones where they really tried?

Yeah...I do too.

Plus, never and I mean NEVER go back to that swamp land for a live show again. Crowd wouldn;t even pop fo The Rock for crying out loud. Zombie ass drones sitting there tonight.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

DogSaget said:


> ....?
> 
> Lawler: Last night sheamus ripped off that protective vest and (something remark about the rope chest smack thingy) of seth rollins
> 
> Wasn't that ambrose? Do they even watch the matches?


He doesn't know their names. He called Ambrose Seth Rollins tonight. So that was likely it. He thinks Rollins is Ambrose and Ambrose is Rollins.

And Reigns he basically just grunts at.

Lawler should just go home.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Lawler shows up and does his thing, he really isn't into this shit, just works one day a week for an easy paycheck. Two on a pay per view week. And he's not even good at it anymore.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

R-Truth got the biggest pop of the night lmao, betcha if TNA came to Louisiana their wrestlers would have gotten much better reactions.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh and Lawler also started calling the WHC Antonio Cesaro as well.

He was on the top rope with Ziggler and said something like "What's Antonio going to do here."

Seriously. Vince. You've got Jim Ross, Joey Styles, and JBL doing nothing, but you trot out Mr. Memphis every week.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I like the new Belt

I be making out of Hogan's Real American Music hit while Zeb/Swagger is talking


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

I loved the part where they took a break from commercials to show an entire commercial for a stupid movie staring some British hack thats on the wrestling show. Oh and now time to sell some action figures... another ad during the actual show. Ok now it's time for another commercial break. Oh it's Brodus, thats even worse.

Thats WWE... commercials and promoting... thats all this show is about.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

TBH, I literally just fell asleep before Rock's entire segment, LOL XD, so I missed the whole damn thing! 

My thoughts on the belt: I am happy to see the spinner go. I felt it was past (WAY PAST) overdue. But you would think would come up with something better than THAT, right? The logo I don't have much of a problem with, that's more reserved for the too-black background behind it.

Not bitching for the sake of bitching, but come on, WWE. You can do much better that THAT.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> come on, WWE. You can do much better that THAT.


I'd doubt it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Swagger is terrible.
Shield is awesome.
Henry dancing was :lmao!!!!!!! but i really hope he doesnt feud with khali.
Kofi and R-Truth tag team again? damn..
The new title is alright but do they have to put diamonds on everything? It has bulls on it so who ever else holds it would look weird.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lol...youtube blocked that Zed video...can't watch it anymore....

INJUSTICE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuI2uag0lsI


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

Where are all the dumbass marks who thought taker was coming back tonight


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Oh and Lawler also started calling the WHC Antonio Cesaro as well.
> 
> He was on the top rope with Ziggler and said something like "What's Antonio going to do here."
> 
> Seriously. Vince. You've got Jim Ross, Joey Styles, and JBL doing nothing, but you trot out Mr. Memphis every week.


JBL's on Smackdown. Or did they sack him already?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

It's starting to look like Henry vs. Khali might be on the WM card, sadly.



ShiftyLWO said:


> Where are all the dumbass marks who thought taker was coming back tonight


I don't really think there were that many. A lot seem to think he won't even compete this year.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Nice opening promo with Cena and Punk. Like that Cena acknowledges that he keeps losing to Punk and doesn't mind beating him before facing The Rock again.

-Mark Henry mocking Great Khali's dancing.

-Miz finally beating Antonio Cesaro. The match was decent.

-Finally got to see Naomi wrestle on RAW. Been hearing good reviews about her wrestling. I liked her athleticism. Feed me more. 

-Swagger and Daniel Bryan had a nice match. Cool new theme song. 

-Match of the night goes to The Shield defeating Jericho, Sheamus and Ryback. Shield continues to look strong and they had some pretty good offense. Dat flying knee.

-The new WWE Title doesn't look too bad. It does look like a huge Hall of Fame ring though. I admit that I miss seeing an eagle on the belt. Not the huge WWE logo. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Dolph Ziggler losing to ADR. Although him trying to cash in was cool. 

-Wade Barrett's segment was weird...and awkward. Sheamus pulled a "Kanye West to Taylor Swift" as well.

-Not interested in seeing Vince McMahon vs Paul Heyman. Please, stop.

-So Kofi Kingston got saved by R-Truth. Damien Sandow is going to need help against them so does this mean Team Rhodes Scholars is back again. Wat da hayell?

The show was decent overall. It had it's moments.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like last night's Raw maybe all but confirmed...that the Cena and Punk match will end i a double DQ, or a double pinfall or something, so it's a triple threat at Mania. So Cena will end up pinning The Rock for the belt which will be a bittersweet moment for 90k indy smarks that will be ejaculating all over the stadium for CM FUCKING PUNK (GOAT).


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*That was a very bad show*_


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

I found it funny that the barret movie trailer they showed didn't even show him, and if it did it was for less then a second. New Hollywood star my ass.

Alex jones was mentioned on raw wtf


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Medo said:


> _*That was a very bad show*_


i was planned on doing This









But Mark Ratings Henry Saved Me










Anyone else find it fitting that the final usage of the spinner belt was to knock out Cena?


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

The crowd was fucking pathetic. WWE may as well do shows in empty arenas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, that crowd was weak. Oh well, not entirely their fault.

I thought the show was consistent. Lukewarm to a simmer for three straight hours. Never awful, never particularly good. 

One year ago if you told me that Jack Swagger would be the freshest component to WWE, I probably would have laughed. But I always knew and insisted that he'd be main-eventing Wrestlemanias in the future, even during his darkest days. /pats self on back

And it's hard to not like whatever Mark Henry's doing. 

R-Truth's return was okay. Very kind pop for him.

Meh. Show was all right. 

I'm hoping next week's is much more gripping, though. We'll see. Next week _should_ be strong.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

The crowd was terrible. So was the show.

And I still dont understand how this Coulter guy is the heel when what he's saying is the truth.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Bryan being a douchebag/heel...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

King_Of_This_World said:


> The crowd was terrible. So was the show.
> 
> And I still dont understand how this Coulter guy is the heel when what he's saying is the truth.


When he starts running down ADR as someone who doesn't belong here, despite being a hardworker who has earned his world title reign, you will know Zeb is a just a scumbag heel.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TJC93 said:


>


Stop stealing Sergio Romo's gimmick, you geek.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

saxophonelegend said:


> Did anybody notice the new belt has no spot for a nameplate?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Instead of a name plate I think they are just going to put the wrestlers logo on the sides like the Brahma bull is on the title now. *


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

King_Of_This_World said:


> The crowd was terrible. So was the show.
> 
> And I still dont understand how this Coulter guy is the heel when what he's saying is the truth.


Now you know how we feel about Anti-American gimmicks.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The first two hours were some of the worst RAW has ever seen. Still can't believe that they gave Jack Swagger this position, random filler matches and above all else, hyping the main event of NEXT week on the FIRST segment of this week's show. The third hour with Rock's Celebration and the Heyman/Vince interaction saved the show from a complete disaster. 

Good/decent/watchable things:

Rock's Championship Celebration, nice belt, hyping WM, hyping the importance of the Championship, saved the show. 

Vince and Heyman, good promo to set up their fight next week, which probably is going to start Lesnar/HHH officially. 

Mark Henry is doing a tremendous job in his role, knows his character to perfection. 

That's it. I don't even remember something else on this show TBH, besides the horrendous Swagger promo which I mentioned.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

Macho Minion said:


> 48 minutes in... this shit is absolutely horrendous. How any of you can call this entertainment is mind-boggling.


I have to agree.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good show but terrible crowd. The only time they came to life was when The Rock made an appearance. They didnt give a shit about anyone else, not even Cena or Punk.

All the matches were pretty good, enjoyable Raw. Not bad at all.

The fact that WWE is going for a triple threat match at WM mainevent rather than Cena v Rock made it even better.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Good show but terrible crowd. The only time they came to life was when The Rock made an appearance. They didnt give a shit about anyone else, not even Cena or Punk.
> 
> All the matches were pretty good, enjoyable Raw. Not bad at all.
> 
> The fact that WWE is going for a triple threat match at WM mainevent rather than Cena v Rock made it even better.


The Crowd died because wwe did the john cena vs cm punk (crowd cheering for 5 mins)... Next Week


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> The fact that WWE is going for a triple threat match at WM mainevent rather than Cena v Rock made it even better.


Fact?! They are just teasing it a little bit, like they always do. At Mania 17 for example, before we got the dream match Austin vs Rock, they teased Angle and/or Hunter being involved as well but neither happened. This will be the same.

It may also be because Taker hasn't made up his mind yet about facing Punk. 

But if WWE is smart they do not have a Triple Threat at mania. Casual fans, which are the only people they do and should care about, want Cena vs Rock one on one (as you can clearly tell by the audience reaction last night).


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

murder said:


> Fact?! They are just teasing it a little bit, like they always do. At Mania 17 for example, before we got the dream match Austin vs Rock, they teased Angle and/or Hunter being involved as well but neither happened. This will be the same.
> 
> It may also be because Taker hasn't made up his mind yet about facing Punk.
> 
> But if WWE is smart they do not have a Triple Threat at mania. Casual fans, which are the only people they do and should care about, want Cena vs Rock one on one (as you can clearly tell by the audience reaction last night).


Most people knew it was gonna be Rock vs. Austin at 17, I don't recall anyone thinking HHH or Angle would actually be in the match. Plus, HHH/Taker build started right after No Way Out.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Most people knew it was gonna be Rock vs. Austin at 17, I don't recall anyone thinking HHH or Angle would actually be in the match. Plus, HHH/Taker build started right after No Way Out.


According to Hunter, he was approached to be in added to Austin vs rock to make it a Triple Threat but he decided against it. Hunter vs Taker didn't start until ten days after No Way Out. 

Anyway, the first couple of weeks the shows were built around Angle and Hunter doing anything in their power to be in the title match at Mania. Hunter tried to take out Austin to take his spot and Angle tried to take out Rock to take his spot.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I know how it was built, I just meant no one I knew really thought it was gonna happen. HHH/Taker seemed pretty obvious from the start.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

WWE are booking The Shield very strong, everyone of their members. Roman Reigns look like a f***ing beast, Ambrose is really good on the mic and his selling is awesome, and Seth Rollins is a great in-ring worker.

I hope a brilliant future for these superstars


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh my god.. you people just moan and moan and moan and moan and moan and moan.. it's just a fucking belt lmfao, it doesn't piss me off at all.

Grow up. :avit:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

RaneGaming said:


> The Crowd died because wwe did the john cena vs cm punk (crowd cheering for 5 mins)... Next Week


Yeah that was a ridiculous move, can't really blame them for that.

Then they did the same thing with Vince/Heyman. :kobe


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Yeah that was a ridiculous move, can't really blame them for that.
> 
> Then they did the same thing with Vince/Heyman. :kobe


yup i would be quiet after that happening aswell


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10029895.shtml



> What did The Rock do after WWE Raw went off the air?
> Feb 18, 2013 - 10:35 PM
> 
> Cody Rhodes comes out telling Rock he was a fan of his growing up and wanted a close view of the new WWE Title. When the crew was clearing the table from the ring, Rock asked the crew guy who in the blue hell he was and started laughing. Rock asked if he was laughing at him or Cody's caterpillar.
> ...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Vince probably felt he could ride the buzz of it being the post-EC Raw, which generally is a good Raw and then he just will use Cena/Punk for next week. God forbid we get both the same week. Being in Texas next week, hopefully Taker will return. Not really excited for Punk/Taker, though it will probably be a good match. But if he doesn't return next week, he probably won't at all this year.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

murder said:


> Fact?! They are just teasing it a little bit, like they always do. At Mania 17 for example, before we got the dream match Austin vs Rock, they teased Angle and/or Hunter being involved as well but neither happened. This will be the same.
> 
> It may also be because Taker hasn't made up his mind yet about facing Punk.
> 
> But if WWE is smart they do not have a Triple Threat at mania. Casual fans, which are the only people they do and should care about, want Cena vs Rock one on one (as you can clearly tell by the audience reaction last night).


Crowd reaction wouldn't have anything to do with Punks heel status? Super Face <NAME> will be cheared over Heel any day of the week. You know this.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

King_Of_This_World said:


> And I still dont understand how this Coulter guy is the heel when what he's saying is the truth.


Missed November?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought RAW was better than usual tonight....


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Apart from maybe the Shield, Punk is literally, the only watchable thing on this show. 



squeelbitch said:


> rock was going to say that the man that brings the best out in him is.........the guy with the most oxygen canisters


His pharmacist, more like.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Good RAW in my opinion. Some good matches and decent segments.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Punk Cena segment was epicccc damn even Cena sounded good. pretty pumped for there match next week.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Not a bad raw, new wwe title is better than the spinner trash belt. Punk vs cena vs rock triple threat looks likely now


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WVaIz4uy-o&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: Mark Henry, The Miz, and R-Truth/Kofi


Are they reuniting Kofi & Truth back to the tag division? Same stupid formula with Kofi its downright sad


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Was the best thing about Raw.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Cena was decent last night. He must be winning the title as he wasn't just phoning it in this week. I'm still tired of the Super Cena character though. I really wanted him to send the Rock packing last year at Mania. Now I'm /meh about the whole thing. Looks like the Rock is back in semi permanent status and I'm ok with that. Cena needs to change it up or go away.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Filler Raw pretty much. Felt sorry for the fans and don't blame them at all for being a bit dead. They were told within 10 minutes of the show going on the air that a big match they wanted to see was happening _next _week. Then they were told just an hour later that _another _big match was happening next week. I know if I had paid money to be there I'd be pissed. 

I guess the RTWM officially begins....next week lol. Maybe we'll get the ball rolling eventually.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Filler Raw pretty much. Felt sorry for the fans and don't blame them at all for being a bit dead. They were told within 10 minutes of the show going on the air that a big match they wanted to see was happening _next _week. Then they were told just an hour later that _another _big match was happening next week. I know if I had paid money to be there I'd be pissed.
> 
> I guess the RTWM officially begins....next week lol. Maybe we'll get the ball rolling eventually.


That's why i've never considered going to a show.
I know RAW & Smackdown are used to set up PPVs, but i don't want to go to a show that sets up for next weeks show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

bme said:


> That's why i've never considered going to a show.
> I know RAW & Smackdown are used to set up PPVs, but i don't want to go to a show that sets up for next weeks show.


It's never usually as blatant as that though. Also, everybody and most likely most of the fans in the arena last night expected shit to start happening on that show because it was the post-EC show after all. I bet a lot of people were expecting Brock/HHH/Taker fucking _something _to happen and they didn't get it. Then they were told that everything will be happening next week instead. It's bound to have an effect and it clearly did. I personally have only been to one WWE show where that happened and it sucked. That's 1 out of around 15 live television/PPV shows. It isn't that common but I did feel sorry for the people there.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess when one looks at the calendar, there ARE six more weeks of Raw and Smackdown after this week, so every major thing getting pushed to next week on Raw isn't that big a deal. I just didn't expect them to go down that route. When Punk said he'd fight Cena next week and the crowd booed, I didn't expect Cena to just accept it. I guess it does allow them to promote the shit out of next week's Raw.

No Taker appearance or even a Deadman tease has me worried...

New WWE Title belt is pretty boss, I think.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Like I said atm this current wrestlemania looks like it is gonna suck. No wrestlemania being ordered from me this year unless something drastically changes my mind.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

My thoughts:

-Good opening segment to hype up Raw for next week and set in motion one last tease on the WWE Title main event. There is still a possibility that Once in a Lifetime does not happen again, but that is all dependent on next week. Punk vs. Cena is always a great match, and this one is very important. It isn’t as important to Cena as he makes it out to be as he has beaten Punk on numerous occasions, but, for Punk, next week will decide where he fits on the card.

-Mark Henry/Sin Cara- Only a squash, disspaointed to see that they Mark is back to squashing guys only. He's awesome and I hope he won't be in a feud with Khali at Mania..

- Miz/Cesaro- Great match for the 5 minutes they got. I start to like this feud, hope we'll see the last chapter at WM, and not in the pre-show..

-Del Rio/Ziggler- Decent match, but miles away from their Main Event match. But it was a fast paced match and DEl Rio and Ziggler have a good chemistry together. The teases on Ziggler cashing in seem very hollow right now as there seems like no way he’ll succeed...

- Barret's segment was pointless. Haven't watched it al..

-Swagger/Coulter segment and Swagger/Bryan- Zeb Coulter has been absolutely on fire since his debut under his new name and character. With his very strong xenophobic sentiment, he has drawn in an audience in a way not many could. It’s controversial, and it’s effective in a way that is truly enthralling. Bryan/Swagger stole the show here, with a good back and forth match. Swagger really looks like a star, maybe he won't be horiible at WM.

-Heyman/Vickie segment- Glad to see Maddox again, even if he will be Vickie's guineea pig.Loved to see Heyman and Vince interact again, but it's obvious that all of this is leading to Brock/HHH II, a match that I'm not looking forward too.

- Shield/Jericho&Ryback&Sheamus- Shield is shinning once again here. Man, they make six man tag team matches look like an art form. Gotta give credit to the WWE for the way they are booking these guys. Each one of them is unique in its own way, and that's what I'll call a good stable. Kuddos for this.

-Kofi/Sandow- R-Truh IS BACK, guyz. Good news for me, always liked this guy. We are probably going to see Rhodes Scholars reunited once again for WM to take on Truth&Kofi. This is my prediction.

-Orton/Kane- Bad match here. It was all about Team Hell No, why don't they split them already? WM is only 7 weeks away..

- We have a NEW BELT. I liked the spinner belt, lol, haven't got nothing with it. The new one is nothing special, to glamored for my taste and Rock's bulls don't fit on it. I agree that Rock is the perfect man to introduce this new belt for his feud with Cena, and i agree too that this is something fresh for the main-event picture.

Conclusion: Strong show here, really liked it. New belt, and some new feuds started for WM. We had some good matches and a great one, and CEna, Punk, Heyman, Coulter and Rock gave us some good promos. If this is the way RAW is going to be heading up to WMM, i have no problem with it as long as they will have better crowds


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Who would've known that some of the smartest, funniest, charismatic, cynical, racist, assholes could come out of a Wrestling Forum...I love this place.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Does Rock have any new movies coming out soon? I don't think they mentioned any much last night.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Raw was awful. 

Terrible segments followed by endless commercials into more commercials which commenced in other pointless filling garbage.

Fuck this company.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> The crowd was fucking pathetic. WWE may as well do shows in empty arenas


Or even the Impact Zone.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Or even the Impact Zone.


unk same thing


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> It's never usually as blatant as that though. Also, everybody and most likely most of the fans in the arena last night expected shit to start happening on that show because it was the post-EC show after all. I bet a lot of people were expecting Brock/HHH/Taker fucking _something _to happen and they didn't get it. Then they were told that everything will be happening next week instead. It's bound to have an effect and it clearly did. I personally have only been to one WWE show where that happened and it sucked. That's 1 out of around 15 live television/PPV shows. It isn't that common but I did feel sorry for the people there.


Funny thing is that was only the 4th RAW i've watched live in full since RAW 1000, i was expecting everything to start last night too.
Even when i heard that Lesnar wasn't appearing i thought they'd still have HHH or Taker on the show.

You're right that it was blatant, as of monday the only match being builtup is Swagger/ADR.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I won't have a problem with a triple threat as long as they give us TAKER/LESNAR. If Taker isn't there, WM is doomed.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> I won't have a problem with a triple threat as long as they give us TAKER/LESNAR. If Taker isn't there, WM is doomed.


Hunter ain't lletting anyone stealing his spotlight man


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Any video of the Rock/Cody off air bit?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Does Rock have any new movies coming out soon? I don't think they mentioned any much last night.


*Snitch is coming out this Friday.
G.I. Joe 2 is coming out March 8.
Pain and Gain is coming out April 22.
Fast and Furious 6 is coming out May 24.

WWE is being sponsored by G.I. Joe 2 at the moment, they've showed a couple of ads about it.*



Green Light said:


> Any video of the Rock/Cody off air bit?


*I wish. Cody Rhodes was one of my top picks to have an interaction with The Rock. All that's left is Triple H and Chris Jericho.*


----------



## LastDamnation (Jul 24, 2011)

Jericho mentioning Nexus whilst talking into Ryback's face was hilarious


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So no undertaker at this years mania?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Snitch is coming out this Friday.
> G.I. Joe 2 is coming out March 8.
> Pain and Gain is coming out April 22.
> Fast and Furious 6 is coming out May 24.
> ...


fpalm

Geez, four shitty movies in a single year. dat movie career. :agree:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

"If I want to dance, I'll get a date"- Mark Henry is awesome.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Raw was decent tbh.The problem is 3 hrs is too much that no matter what happens the majority will feel its a poor show.A lot of garbage takes place and too many fucking ad breaks just drains the life out of people.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Can anyone link me videos of Wade Barrett's promo, and the Chris Jericho/Ryback/Sheamus segment? Thanks.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Who else thought y2j would turn on ryback and turn heel during the tag match?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I actually think Ryback will turn on Jericho and whoever else in a Shield tag match at WM. He might be better off as a heel, since all he does is lose when he is a face.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

Watching Raw again... can't believe Cena actually said "For once it's not about you Punk". 

I mean really.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Itami said:


> Watching Raw again... can't believe Cena actually said "For once it's not about you Punk".
> 
> I mean really.


yeah, its about Cena for change


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Itami said:


> Watching Raw again... can't believe Cena actually said "For once it's not about you Punk".
> 
> I mean really.


I laughed when he said that. Even during Punks entire reign, they made it all about the great John Cena. What a load of horse shit. No wonder Cena gets so much hate.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Itami said:


> Watching Raw again... can't believe Cena actually said "For once it's not about you Punk".
> 
> I mean really.


yup i laughed alot at that and Missed the next 2 mins of promo


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

He also said something like "you have to sit this one out". Sure, Punk has had enough Mania main events already.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I forgot to mention this earlier. LOL at the "creative" team for stealing the 'Assistant to the manager' joke from The Office.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

^ Yeh well The Office stole it from the original Office anyway.


----------

